# The Heroes Three (Point Five): Keep on the Borderlands - Cancelled



## Insight (Jan 28, 2005)

_Note: This story (and game) is set in the Known World (later known as Mystara), and is going to eventually visit some of the classic modules of 1st Ed, but using 3.5 rules, as well as a few house rules, etc.  Some of the setting is going to be slightly modified to fit the story and the modules themselves, and I am not intending to make use of a whole lot of the 'official' Mystara materials, most of which I don't have access to._

==============================================

Things had always been peaceful in the small town of Stirrick, a farming community situated on the banks of the River Ielan in the Barony of Kelvin.  It was so peaceful in fact that there was little need even for a simple militia.  Men of the town did not need to train in warrior skills, and instead spent their days tending sheep, planting crops, and creating and selling wares.  Stirrick, being a peaceful place, was a common stopping-over point for travelers along the road between the capital city of Specularum and the distant city of Penhaligon to the north.  This was the only way that news would travel in or out of Stirrick, for it was quite uncommon for the townsfolk to leave the pastoral place for any great period of time.

But not all those born in Stirrick stayed put.  One in particular, Harrian Thane, left Stirrick to become a hero of renown.  Thane battled dragons, and giants, and hordes of the Undead, and visited many farflung places, such as the wild north and the Savage Coast.  Thane was an inspiration to many, but not to the people of Stirrick, who had all but forgotten of their native son for the two decades of his absence.

Stirrick, being a gentle town, did not care much for violence or perpetrators thereof.  In fact, despite Stirrick's location at the heart of a human-ruled Grand Duchy, many elves, half-elves, and halflings were known to make their home in Stirrick.  While these non-humans never quite attained the same status as their full-blooded human counterparts, it was a cozy and jovial co-existence.

As children are apt to do, the younglings in Stirrick dreamt of adventure among the wild places of the world.  Children at play took stories of Harrian Thane and others, and made themselves into make-believe heroic descendants of these legendary figures.  It was not at all uncommon for the children of Stirrick to play at this make-believe well into their early teens, but for most, the dream of leaving Stirrick to become a great hero ended when they would begin an apprenticeship to their fathers (in the case of boys), or when they would be overburdened with household chores and other duties (in the case of girls).

But for three children of Stirrick, this dream did not end.  In fact, these three children, _two human brothers and an elf girl_, became very close, and began to develop complex training methodologies, in the event that they would leave Stirrick to see the world and experience adventures of their own.

Of course, their relatives and friends mocked the children at this notion.  After all, _no one_ ever left Stirrick (forgetting of course about the great Harrian Thane!), so what good was all this training and planning anyway?  Despite the jokes and finger-pointing, these three youths continued in their training for some time.

All this would change one day when the great hero, Harrian Thane, returned to the town of his birth.  The townsfolk were shocked to see this hero of legend in the flesh, in their peaceful, pastoral township.  It turned out that Thane had retired from the adventuring life, and wished to open a tavern in Stirrick, where he would live out the rest of his days, regaling travelers and locals with his tales of high adventure throughout the Known World.

Not only had Harrian Thane returned to Stirrick, he intended to pass on his vast knowledge, and chose the three children, the brothers Tamos and Rothrusk, and their good friend, Lenalia, the elf, as his pupils.  A great shock came over the conservative town, who could barely believe that these veritable outcasts had now become the favored students of Harrian Thane!

Weeks went by, and the youths learned much about the life of an adventurer, the skills needed to survive on their own in the wilderness, and how one goes about finding treasure and glory, succeeding against insurmountable odds.  In fact, Thane imparted more knowledge than ever the youths could have absorbed, try as they might.

*Tamos*, who had learned the ways of unarmed combat and acrobatics, was bolstered with additional tricks and skills to supplement his already impressive natural talent at combat.  Though Thane was highly skilled in the sword, the axe, and the bow, Tamos had no interest in these weapons.  Thus, Thane imparted his knowledge of street brawling, and the art of the quarterstaff, to which Tamos took very quickly.

His brother, *Rothrusk*, was a highly spiritual youth, who was introspective by nature and a moral pinion in a highly moral town.  Rothrusk and Harrian Thane did not see eye-to-eye on matters of religion, but Thane was able to school Rothrusk in some mundane combat arts, on wearing and caring for armor, and in the crossbow.  The rest of Rothrusk's training came from the local pastor, Brother Ladius, an old friend of Thane's.

The hero's greatest challenge was the elf girl, *Lenalia*, who was growing in arcane power.  Unlike book wizards, who learned their magic from a common source, Lenalia's magic came from within.  This was something with which Harrian Thane had little experience.  Instead, the hero taught Lenalia how to handle herself in a fight, when perhaps her spells might fail her.  Thane taught the elf girl to rely on her physical skills as much as her magical might, which would prove invaluable later.  

It was a fantastic few weeks, but soon, it was time for training to end, and experience to begin.  Thane provided Tamos, Rothrusk, and Lenalia with the tools and provisions they would need on their first foray out of Stirrick.  Families provided food that would last a few days on the road, and Thane provided trail rations to carry the youths the rest of their way to the destination, a lonely place far to the north, known as Merghis Keep.

This keep, situated on a plateau overlooking a vast forest, bordered on the wild Altan Tepes Mountains, and was literally surrounded on three sides by orc, goblin, gnoll, and kobold tribes, in addition to scores of other nasty creatures.  Duke Stephan, in his wisdom, placed Merghis Keep along an old road leading into the mountains, to protect the regions to the south, and perhaps one day, to expand his territory into those mountains.

Our heroes traveled for nine days, through lands they had only heard about, and were kept safe by what Harrian Thane had taught them in order to survive along such roads and into the wilderness beyond.  And after nine days of travel, our heroes stood at the foot of the gate to Merghis Keep.  It would be here that our three heroes would make a name for themselves, finding glory and adventure... *at the KEEP ON THE BORDERLANDS!*

_... more to come!_


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2005)

*Arrival at the Keep - Part One*

Lenalia, the Elf, carried the letter from Harrian Thane, as it was expected that she would do all the talking once the trio arrived.  After all she was the most charismatic of the three, and the guards and such would be far more likely to want to speak to a pretty Elf girl than a pair of somewhat homely fellow humans.

Upon arriving at Merghis Keep, our young heroes were directed to Rand Fairir, Captain of the Watch.  This would be their first real contact here at the keep.  Capt. Fairir was a tough fellow, and he would need ample proof before buying into the young heroes' tale.

"So, you've come all the way here from where?" he asked.  Capt Fairir seemed a sarcastic fellow, and not at all in a good way.  He had a scimitar at his side, a weapon not commonly seen in much use in the Grand Duchy.

"Stirrick, sir," Lenalia replied, pushing forth the letter, penned on fine parchment.  "This is a letter from Harrian Thane."

The Captain's eyes widened.  "Harrian Thane, you say?"  He immediately snatched up the letter and burst the seal.  Obviously, the mere mention of Thane's name was enough to get Fairir's attention.  He hurriedly read through the letter, then smiled at the conclusion.  "Well, then," he said.  "Let's get you situated.  There's much to be done."

The Elf girl's two companions brought into the keep a mule, packed with the trio's traveling needs, such as trail rations, their tents, torches, lanterns, and other supplies, as well their spare weapons and ammunition.

"You seem to be well stocked," Capt. Fairir pointed out.  "Everything a traveler would need to make the journey here from... Stirrick did you say?  Never heard of it.  Anyway, grab whatever you will need off that animal, and then see that it is put in the stable.  We don't much care for mules and other animals getting in our way around here."

"Yes, Captain," Lenalia said, nodding to Tamos and Rothrusk to get unpacking.  "There is an inn here?"

"A decent one, yes," Capt. Fairir replied.  "Probably as good as you'll find along the road here from Stirrick.  Rooms are a fair price, and they have some vacancies as far as I know.  I'll have my corporal here show you around."  Lenalia and the others could see a younger soldier lurking in the background.  He waved.

"I hope your visit here is pleasant and... well, I would say uneventful, but that would spoil the whole point of the journey, now wouldn't it?"  The Captain laughed at his joke, then wandered away.

The lurker stepped into the Captain's role as tour guide.  "Good day, madam," he began.  "I am Corporal Osgood Tazus, and I'll be showing you around Merghis Keep."

The tour guide, though not much younger than Tamos or Rothrusk, was fairly knowledgeable on matters of warfare and life at Merghis Keep.  He had probably been a conscript at the age of 15 or 16, and had likely served in the Duke's army for several years now, the last two at Merghis Keep.

After the mule was stabled, the group passed some sort of warehouse, then continued around the corner to what Cpl. Tazus called Merchant Row.  This is where the heroes would find trade in goods of their particular interests.  First, they passed a smithy, whose banging and clanging sounds were audible throughout most of the open area of the keep.  Next, a series of private apartments adjoining the outer wall.  Rothrusk started to take a particular interest in the many siege weapons capping the keep's towers.  A request to tour the walls and towers themselves was politely refused.

Once the group had passed into the main part of Merchant's Row, they spotted a few more shops.  Tazus described these as a Provisioner's Shop, a Trademan's Shop, and the Bank.  While all three of these shops would have interesting things to buy, sell, or do, none of these shops had an immediate need to fulfill, so they moved on.

Turning another corner, the group reached Fountain Square.  Here, they found the Traveler's Inn, along with the adjoining Shardstone Tavern.  Here, Cpl. Tazus left the young heroes, wishing them good day.

Lenalia, still leading the way, took the trio into the Traveler's Inn, and they booked two rooms.  It was decided that the common room was too dangerous for innocents such as themselves, and since they had enough gold to spend, a pair of rooms would do just fine.  In fact, they managed to score a pair of rooms right next to each other upstairs, with windows overlooking a courtyard they had not yet seen.  Rothrusk wanted to make sure to ask about this area at the next opportunity.

The young heroes doffed the accoutrements of their journey, and rested their feet, for it had been quite a long nine days.  After a few hours of winding down, the heroes decided that they should visit the Tavern.  Perhaps some rumors would help spur the imagination.  Harrian Thane had taught them to always find out about the local scene, as you can learn much from the locals.  Fresh clothes on, the trio headed downstairs and to the tavern...


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2005)

*Arrival at the Keep - Part Two*

Shardstone Tavern was not nearly as wild as many of the places Harrian Thane had described in his travels, but it was busier than any place ever the three heroes had visited.  It was a small, one-room bar area, with perhaps a storage room of some kind in the back.  Sandros Shardstone, the proprietor, a Dwarf, was behind the bar, dispensing drinks and tales of his own adventures in the Known World.  His son, Walding, cleared tables and cooked meals for those who asked.  A wench, Mirra, served the tables with fare.

It was a busy night, and the trio seemed out of place.  They were fairly clean, and definitely did not fit in with the mentality of most in the room, who were grizzled veterans of keep life.  There were no tables available, as all twelve were taken.  Stares at the newcomers forced Lenalia to lead her human companions to the bar, where luckily, there were just three stools left bare. 

"Not quite the rough place I expected," Rothrusk mentioned.   "I'm kinda hoping to see a bar fight."

The Elf maiden smacked him.  "I would hope to avoid that in our first night here," she said.  "Let's just keep to ourselves."

"How are we to learn what's going on here in Merghis Keep if we keep to ourselves?" Tamos asked.  

The Dwarven barkeep finally made his way over to the newcomers.  "What'll ye have?" he asked, cleaning a glass as he went.

Rothrusk smiled.  Finally, ale in a real tavern.  They were getting ever closer to being adventurers.  "Your finest ale, my good man!" he announced, loud enough to be obnoxious.

His brother shot Rothrusk a stare.  Tamos was decidedly more tame in his approach.  "I'll have an ale as well."

"Two ales," Shardstone said.  "And for the lady?"

"I don't suppose you would have Elven wine back there...?"

"I'll have a look," the Dwarf said, sliding off into the back area.

"You three ought to be careful in here," a stranger sitting next to Rothrusk said calmly.  "I wouldn't want anything to happen to you."

Rothrusk turned, looking this stranger up and down.  He was half-Elven.  That much was certain.  He wore a pair of matching shotswords at his belt, and was sporting a fine suit of studded leather armor, black in color, with gold studs.  "Sorry about that," Rothrusk said.  "It's my first time in a tavern."

"Do tell," the man replied, finishing his ale.  "Just be careful in here, all right?"

Tamos leaned over his brother.  "We are new here, hailing from Stirrick to the south.  I am Tamos, and this loud fool is my brother, Rothrusk."

The stranger looked upon the lovely Lenalia and smiled.  "And who is this ravishing young lady?"

"I am Lenalia," she replied.  "And what is your name?"

"They call me Rocelin," he replied.  The stranger did not offer a hand to shake.  

"Have you been here for a while?" Tamos asked.

"In Merghis Keep?" Rocelin asked.  "Yeah, I've been here for a long stretch in fact.  Outbound here before too long."

"Where are you headed, if you don't mind me asking?"

The half-Elf pushed his empty ale glass to the center of the bar.  "Somewhere else," he answered.  "Been here far too long."

"What does that mean?" Lenalia queried.

"I've been here long enough to know that a loner like myself... well, there's only so much for me here.  If I were to work for the Guild, maybe I would stay.  I'm not much of a joiner, if you know what I mean."

"What can you tell us of Merghis Keep?" Rothrusk asked.  "We are looking for work."

"Looking for work, huh?" Rocelin asked.  "Well, if you don't mind it, I would recommend the Guild.  I'm no friend of Guild Master Ithan, but I hear they pay nice fees if you do services for them."

A fight broke out behind the heroes as they sat at the bar.  It seems a pair of drunk guardsmen began to insult another pair of drunk guardsmen, and the scrap was on.  Tables and chairs flew, and soon, the Watch was called in to break it up.  All the participants were taken out, leaving a pair of tables unoccupied.  Ever opportunistic, Rothrusk jumped quickly to snag one of the open tables for himself and his friends.

The Dwarven barkeep finally returned just as the heroes were about to take their table.  "Young lady," he said.  "I've some true Elven wine."

"How much?" she asked.

"Twelve gold," he replied, dusting off the bottle.  "Not much call for it round these parts."

"Deal," Lenalia said, slapping a platinum and two gold pieces on the bar.  She took the bottle and a glass in her hands and made her way to the table Rothrusk had found.

"See," Rothrusk said.  "I can be useful."

The trio drank, and listened to the conversations going on around them.  Most of the talk regarded some Caves not too far from the keep.  Many believed that 'large dog-men' ruled the caves, though it was clear from piecing together conversations that more than one type of humanoid made its home in the Caves.

"So... the Guild?" Rothrusk asked.  "Or straight to the Caves?"

Tamos frowned.  "Who are you kidding?" he asked.  "You think we can just walk right into those Caves?  I doubt we are ready for that."

Lenalia agreed.  "I say we speak to someone at the Guild.  Perhaps this Master Ithan our friend Rocelin mentioned."

Rothrusk looked over at Rocelin at the mention of the name, and saw Rocelin, who had obviously been looking their direction, quickly look away.  The half-Elf got up, flipped some gold coins on the bar, and made his way out, tipping his cap to the wench as he went, flipping her a coin as well.  Rothrusk made a mental note to keep an eye out for this Rocelin in the future.  He had a feeling they would meet again.

"Agreed," Tamos said.  "The Guild sounds more reasonable."

"The Guild it is!" Rothrusk declared, drawing stares from those around him.

"Haven't you had enough ale?" Lenalia asked, getting up from her seat.  "Let's get some rest."

The trio left Shardstone Tavern for their rooms at the Traveler's Inn, to get some sleep.  They would have a big day on the morrow, heading for the first time into the wilderness outside the keep walls...


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2005)

*Out & About - Part One*

The next morning, our young heroes emerged from Traveler's Inn, fresh and rested, and with full bellies.  Their hosts had served a find breakfast, which was quite a relief given their previous week's worth of trail rations.

It was off to the Guild House, though the heroes weren't entirely sure where that was locatied.  They made their way through the keep's byways until they came to Merchant's Row, and saw a peculiar side-street they had not yet been down.

"I wonder if this is the way to the Guild House," Tamos wondered aloud.  "Should we ask someone?"

Lenalia looked around, and saw a pair of guardsmen who were wandering in her direction.  "Excuse me, lads," she said.  "Can you direct me to the Guild House?"

The two men looked upon the Elf with a smile.  "You're just about on it," one of them said.  "Just down that way," he added, pointing to the side-street Tamos was examining.  "Can't miss it."

Lenalia thanked the soldiers, and they went about their business.  The trio traveled down the side-street, which they found was the place their rooms at the inn overlooked.  The Guild House was indeed not at all hard to find, and soon, the heroes were looking at the front doors to the place.  

Rothrusk spotted a Chapel just adjacent to the Guild House.  "I think I should inquire in the Chapel," he said.  "Paying my respects probably wouldn't hurt either."

"You do that," Tamos replied.  "While you're there, how about a few prayers for us?  I have a feeling we'll be needing them."

So the trio split, with Rothrusk headed to the Chapel, and Lenalia and Tamos headed inside the Guild House.

Tamos and Lenalia found the interior of the Guild House far more decorated and exquisite than the exterior, which looked just like the rest of the drab buildings within Merghis Keep.  There was a main foyer, with bulletin boards and portraits of past Guild members, as well as a large portrait of Guild Master Jordanus Ithan, current head of the Guild.  The pair spotted a desk, behind which sat a Clerk.  They approached.

"Can I help you fine folks?" the Clerk nervously asked.  The old man wavered in both speech and his physical mannerisms, and seemed one foot into the grave.

"Yes, we heard the Guild might be looking to hire on some help," Tamos said.  

"Oh, we are always looking for the right sort of folks," the Clerk replied.  "What can you do?"

"I am a warrior," Tamos replied.  "And my Elven friend here is a wizard.  I suppose we could be of service to the Guild."

The Clerk shuffled through his papers.  "I imagine so," he replied.  "There is always much to be done around here."

"Any trade goods to transport, caravans to guards, those sorts of things?" Lenalia asked.

The old man looked up.  "How would you feel about finding a lost merchant?"

At the Chapel, Rothrusk was in the company of the Curate, Tova Ethelau, a quietly confident human woman, who had greeted Rothrusk at the door.  When he entered, Ethelau had been tending to some wounded soldiers.  She left their side to meet Rothrusk, and seemed in a bit of a hurry to get back to aiding the wounded.

"I'm sorry," she said.  "I'm afraid I have a lot to do today.  What is it that you need?"

Rothrusk smiled.  "I see that a priest's work is never done," he said, eliciting no reaction from the Curate.  "Do you know of any employment to be had around the keep?"

Ethelau frowned.  "No, I have no interest in such things," she said.  "If you'd like, stay here and help me with these wounded men.  Then, perhaps when I get a chance, I can ask around about getting you some _paying_ work."

Looking around at the beds of the wounded, Rothrusk snickered.  "Sure," he said.  "It'll be my first good deed of the day!"

The Curate was not amused, but gladly accepted Rothrusk's help.

Before too long, the trio was reunited, and heading for the gate.  It seemed that there was the potential of hired help, but one had to hurry before all the good mercenaries were taken.  The heroes arrived at the gate, and saw two such armed and armored mercenaries waiting there.

One, a female half-Elf, was clearly an archer, as she carried a longbow.  In addition, she also had a shortsword at her side.  The other, a male human, carried a spear and a shortsword.  Both wore chain mail armor.

Rothrusk approached both mercenaries.  "How much?" he asked.

The female mercenary looked the other way, choosing to ignore the oddly straightforward question.  The other merc smiled.  "You looking to hire?" he asked.

"Yes," Rothrusk replied.  "We have need of some skilled warriors."

"I'm yours for two gold pieces a day," the man said.  "Take it or leave it.  And I get paid two days up front - one day there, and one day back."

"That sounds reasonable," Rothrusk said.  "Done."

Now the heroes had for themselves a hireling.  Lenalia, seeing the half-Elf and wondering if she would also be useful, wandered over to the archer and struck up a conversation.

"Are your skills for hire?" Lenalia asked the morose half-Elven archer.

The mercenary turned to face the Elven wizard.  "For a price," she replied.  "Yes."

"What are your terms?" Lenalia asked.

"Depends," the archer countered.  "What sort of venture is this?  Guard duty, assault, search and rescue?"

"Search and rescue," Lenalia replied.  "We are in the Guild's employ."

"Very well," the archer said.  "I suppose since no one _else_ is hiring, I can be yours.  Six gold a day, plus a full share of any treasure we find."

"That is a bit steeper than I had imagined," Lenalia said.  "Allow me to discuss it with my allies."

The Elf maiden returned to the rest of them, who had gathered near the stables.  Rothrusk had taken the liberty of asking for the mule, and it was now being readied for another journey.

The archer's fee and terms were discussed, and it was agreed to pay her what she asked, for the heroes really didn't know any better, and had little with which to bargain.  The half-Elf was hired on, and once both mercenaries had been paid their up-front fees, the group left Merghis Keep for the wilderness...


----------



## Insight (Feb 1, 2005)

*Out & About - Part Two*

The Heroes Three (*Lenalia*, the Elf, *Rothrusk*, the Human would-be Priest, and his brother, *Tamos*, the... well, let's say Adventurer) left Merghis Keep along with their new hirelings, *Jodah Meers*, a female Half-Elven warrior, and *Allester Brunes*, a male Human warrior, skilled in the use of the spear. 

Just before leaving the keep, the travelers had visited the Provisioner to buy supplies.  They expected to spend a week total in the wilderness, figuring that Merghis Keep was not a very long trip if supplies were to run out.

It was after a brief jaunt down the road that rides the sloping ridge leading up to the keep itself that conversation was struck between the travelers.

"So what are you after out here?" Jodah asked.  "I suppose I should have asked that before I signed on."

"It's no secret," Lenalia replied.  "We have taken on a task for the Guild.  We are to search for the merchant, Finstan, who is of some influence within the Guild."

"He came out here looking for his son, Rake," Tamos added.  "Apparently, Rake was something of a warrior, and was out to make a name for himself.  People at the Guild think he may have been heading for the Caves near here."

"I've heard nothing but bad things about the Caves," Allester commented.

"Well, we're going to do our best to stay away from there," Lenalia replied.  "It's possible that one or both of them are just lost out here in the forest."

"Are any of you trackers?" Jodah asked.  "I'm not."

Tamos looked at his fellow adventurers.  "No."

"Not me," added Allester.

"Great," Jodah said with a frown.  "How are we supposed to find this Finstan then?"

"We'll just have to keep our eyes and ears open," Rothrusk said cheerfully.  "It's the best way to find anything, according to Harrian Thane."

"Thane?" Jodah asked.  "I've heard that name.  Some call him a hero."

"He was our mentor," Rothrusk said.  "Taught us just about everything we know."

"Hmm..." Jodah replied, looking into the forest.

"So, this Finstan," Allester said. "You are to bring him back alive, I assume."

Lenalia smiled nervously.  "That's the plan."

"It's really dead or alive, isn't it?" he asked.

"Well, sorta."

The companions continued down the road until they reached the t-intersection.  South from this point on the adjoining road would lead them back toward civilization, towards Stirrick.  North would lead toward the wilderness, the Caves, and eventually, the Altan Tepes Mountains.  They did not know what laid beyond the mountains.

Of course, the heroes went north, expecting that the merchant Finstan would have traveled in that direction looking for his son, Rake.  The only information they had to go on was that Finstan had been gone a few days, which was unusual.  Finstan's wife was putting up the reward herself, as opposed to the Guild coughing up the gold.

It was mid-day when the travelers came upon an apparently abandoned wagon.  It was off the road, but not entirely into the treeline.  Divets in the roadside dirt seemed to indicate that the wagon had been there probably for only a few days.  This could be the first clue in their search!

Owing to caution, the companions spread out, looking for clues or possible foes.  Tamos climbed into the wagon and began to search it.  Allester split off and took the north side of the wagon.  Jodah and Lenalia watched the south side of the wagon.  Rothrusk watched the trees on the opposite side of the road.  

Before too long, Jodah and Lenalia spotted something in the trees, metal glinting in the midday sun.  They stepped forward to get a better look and were surprised to find *arrows flying in their direction!*

A combat began, archers in the trees firing at the hapless travelers, and the travelers returning fire, mostly in the form of Lenalia's bolts of magical energy.  In fact, Lenalia managed to drop a few of the archers within a short period of time.  Meanwhile, on the north side of the wagon, spearmen emerged from the forest, charging Allester and Tamos, who had just come out of the wagon to join the combat.

A spearman or two came to the south as well, keeping Lenalia and Jodah busy.  The spearmen, though dangerous, did not prove to be a great threat, and were soon dispatched.  Three lay dead at the end of the exchange, and one escaped.  Tamos swears he saw more in the forest who never came out to fight.

After the battle, the companions assessed the situation.

"Do you want the good news or the bad news?" Tamos asked.

"Good news first," Lenalia replied.  "Always."

"I found a bag of silver coins in there," Tamos revealed.  "It was shoved under some floorboards in the wagon."

"And we are relatively unharmed from the battle," Rothrusk added.

"We should be thankful for that," Jodah said.  "We were very lucky."

"Tis not luck," Rothrusk countered.  "We have the favor of the Divine on our side."

"Whatever," Jodah said.  "All I know is that we were outnumbered.  I do like your magic tricks, Lenalia."

"Thanks," the Elf maiden replied.  "I do know a few things that will help out.  Conjuring the merchant, however isn't one of them.  Any clues in there, Tamos?"

"That would be the bad news I was getting to," he answered.  "Didn't find a thing.  I'm not even sure this is Finstan's wagon."

"If indeed he had a wagon to begin with," Lenalia said.  "We don't know that he had a wagon."

"Let's continue to the north," Rothrusk said.  "I'm sure we'll find something."

And they went north along the road.  After a few hours, the forest was starting to narrow on both sides of the road, and the travelers could see hills rising ahead of them.  It was starting to get dark, and the adventurers knew it was time to make camp.

Harrian Thane had taught them how to make camp, and where good spots could be found, and what to avoid when choosing a campsite.  They had brought along all the requisite gear they would need for an extended stay in the wilderness, and after dinner, set watches for the night.

The first watch, Jodah and Lenalia, went as planned, with nothing out of the ordinary.  All in all, pretty boring.  The second watch, however was by contrast, quite eventful.  As Tamos, who was alone on watch, patrolled the campsite, he heard something rustling in the bushes.  Before he could wake anyone, Tamos was assaulted by *two giant spiders!*

As the spiders approached, Tamos did his best to awaken those in the camp, lest they be eaten by rampaging spiders.  Tamos, being quick witted and agile, managed to dodge the spiders' bites long enough to rouse Lenalia and his brother Rothrusk before any permanent harm came to them.

Lenalia fired off blasts of magical energy, felling one spider as another, a third, emerged from the foliage.  By that time, Jodah had also awakened, and had joined the battle.  Finally, Allester, apparently a very deep sleeper, was kicked awake during the fray.  

Though the spiders were mighty opponents, they were eventually slain.  This battle was far more difficult than the bandits had been earlier in the day, and each one of the companions found themselves wounded.  Not only that, but both hirelings lay unconscious and POISONED!

Now, our Heroes Three find themselves in an unfamiliar wilderness, surrounded by unknown threats, with two wounded and unconscious hirelings.  What would they do next?

*END GAME SESSION ONE*


----------



## MichaelH (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Insight.

Your story hour is quite good.  Not only do I have fond memories of this classic adventure, but you tell an interesting tale.  I will look forward to your future installments.

It would be nice to see the characters and any NPC/BBEG's in the Rogues Gallery thread, too.


----------



## Insight (Feb 2, 2005)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Hi Insight.
> 
> Your story hour is quite good.  Not only do I have fond memories of this classic adventure, but you tell an interesting tale.  I will look forward to your future installments.




Thanks!

I'll have more installments this weekend, since I am all up to date now.



> It would be nice to see the characters and any NPC/BBEG's in the Rogues Gallery thread, too.




Yeah, I'd like to stick the PCs in there too.  Just need to swipe their character sheets...


----------



## Insight (Feb 3, 2005)

I _may_ have an update tomorrow.  Otherwise, it will be Sunday most likely.  The game session is tonight.

Thanks to all my readers for checking out the Story Hour!


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2005)

*And One Makes Four - Part One*

*Miles*, the Halfling, had come to the Borderlands from far away.  It had been a long journey from the Five Shires, and after a two week sojourn through the Grand Duchy, he determined that his trip was at an end - for now, at least.  The Halfling had spent nearly all of his gold and silver to get to Merghis Keep, and was now counting on some sort of venture to recover his sunk funds.

But the trip's cost was more than financial - Miles was dead tired.  After visiting the keep, the Halfling traveler decided to trek into the forest, to happen upon some treasure or loot he could recover and make good his venture thus far.  He spent hours, most of the day, in fact, looking for bandits or goblins or anyone from which he could... we'll say borrow... funds.  Unfortunately, there was no one to be found, and this forest was turning out to be yet another in a long line of miscalculations.  At least, he had not been attacked.

So Miles settled down, right there in the middle of the forest, lying against a tree.  He would sleep for now, to later awaken to a whole world of adventure.

...

Jodah and Allester, the hirelings, were still quite wounded, though through Rothrusk's devotions to Valerias, his patron deity, the hired warriors were at least coherent.  The spiders' poison had sapped their energy, and robbed the hirelings of their balance and agility.  The others, the Elf maiden Lenalia, and Tamos, brother of Rothrusk, filled out the remainder of the camping party.

While Rothrusk tended to the infirmed hirelings, Tamos and Lenalia discussed pressing matters.

"To be truthful," the Elf began, "I'm not convinced we should go on.  Perhaps returning to the keep would be to our overall benefit."

"You mean due to the _poison_," Tamos added.  "I don't know.  Seems like a waste considering we just started."

"I know," Lenalia replied.  She turned to watch the poisoned pair as they laid on the ground.  "It will be days before those two are ready to travel again.  Maybe even a week.  I'm no expert on poisons, but..."

"You want to go on," Tamos said.  "_Without them?_"

The Elf looked at Tamos.  "I don't see why not," she answered.  "They've been paid for two days' worth of work.  We have been out for a day.  That's a day back to Merghis Keep."

"Can they make it back to the keep in this condition?" Lenalia asked.

"I don't see why not," Rothrusk replied, sneaking up on the pair of adventurers as they spoke.  "Jodah is faring a little better than Allester," he added.  

"So you think they can make it back to the keep on their own?" Tamos asked.

"As long as they stay to the road and avoid any more spiders," his brother replied.  "I don't see why not."

"There is still the matter of Jodah's share," the Elf added.

And they paid Jodah her share of the silver pieces they discovered in the abandoned wagon the day before.  It was getting late, and the group decided to get a little more rest before sunrise.  Once the sun was up, the group split, with Jodah and Allester returning to Merghis Keep to recuperate.

Rothrusk, Lenalia, and Tamos continued along the road north.  It wasn't too long before they could see the hills rising in the distance, and could just barely make out the peaks of the Altan Tepes Mountains in the distance.

It was the aspiring Cleric who stopped the Heroes Three as the headed up the road.  He had spotted a stand of trees just there, and in one of the trees, a piece of yellow material flapping in the midday breeze.  The trio closed in to investigate.  The material was in fact ribbon, and although it had been torn from whatever its source, the ribbon was tied to a branch, no doubt the work of an intelligent being.

The trio determined that this was some sort of clue, and decided to head into the forest, having no other leads at present as to the whereabouts of their quarry, the merchant, Alfred Finstan.  About 150 feet or so from the location of the first ribbon was a second, tied to a tree branch about shoulder-height on a human.

"What do you suppose this means?" Rothrusk asked.  

Tamos shook his head.  "A sign of some sort," he said.  "Maybe someone is leaving for themselves a trail."

"That seems likely," the Elf maiden replied.  "Should we follow?"

"I don't see why not," Tamos said.  "At worst, it's a diversion from our quest, but since we have nothing else to go on."

But Rothrusk had seen something, and without a word, went off to investigate.  Ten noisy steps later, the Cleric was closing in on the subject of his curiosity.

"Where is *HE* going?" Lenalia asked.

"No idea," Tamos replied.  "But I'd better go along, just in case."

As Rothrusk closed in on what he determined to be a *sleeping humanoid* of some kind, his younger brother looped around, with far more stealth than his sibling.  The Cleric crashed through a heavy bush, causing the sleeping humanoid to reach for a weapon and dart eyes in Rothrusk's direction.

"Hey!" the little voice said.  "Come out from there!"

Rothrusk, obviously caught in the act, emerged from the bushes.  Tamos, still unseen, approached cautiously.

The sleeper, who now stood to his full height of three feet, still held the tiny rapier in one hand.  This was by all accounts a Halfling, which was not unknown to the brothers, and in fact Stirrick had its own community of the little folks.

"Who are you," the Halfling asked, "And why have you disturbed my sleep?"

Rothrusk approached, hands away from his sides and weapons.  "I mean you no harm," he said.  The Halfling's nose crinkled at this remark.  "We are looking for a middle-aged merchant and his son.  Have they happened by here?"

Tamos stepped on a dry branch, and it cracked, causing the Halfling's senses to alarm.  He quickly spotted Tamos in the open.  "Hey, another one!" the Halfling remarked.  "Trying to sneak up on me, huh?  You'll have to try a lot harder than that."

Caught, Tamos came closer, also with his hands peaceably away from his weapons.

"So, you guys are looking for a lost merchant and his son," the Halfling said.  "Sounds like a quest."

"I suppose you could call it that, yes," Tamos replied.  

"And quests... there are often _rewards_..."

"Indeed," Rothrusk said.  "In fact - "

"I don't suppose you could make use of a little guy like myself?" the Halfling asked.  "I am quite useful, you know.  I can get into all kinds of places, and I can handle myself in a scrap."

The brothers looked at one another in surprise.  They had not expected the Halfling to become friendly so quickly.  Perhaps the thought of a reward had turned the little guy around, or perhaps he was lonely or bored out here in the wilderness by himself.

"I don't see why not," Rothrusk replied, forcing a hand toward the Halfling to shake.  "I am Rothrusk," he continued.  "This is my brother, Tamos."

"Well met, gentlemen," the Halfling said.  "I am Miles, " he added smiling.  "And I think we shall have quite a bit of fun together."


----------



## Dawn (Feb 4, 2005)

Insight – excellent story.  I remember going through this module as a player and then later sending my own campaign through.


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2005)

*And One Makes Four - Part Two*

Rothrusk spent quite a bit of time explaining that he, Tamos, and Lenalia were in the wilderness to find a lost merchant, Finstan, and possibly his son, Rake.  Miles took the information in, but was unsure about the details.  Frankly, he didn't really care so much about a missing merchant.  The Halfling's main concern was for his aching belly and empty coinpurse.

Details about the reward being offered perked up the Halfling's ears, and he became quite eager to learn more about what he could do to help.  Of course, for his aid, Miles would be provided with a full share of the reward.

After chowing down on Rothrusk's rations, Miles explained that he had come from the Five Shires, some distance from here, and seemed to indicate that his departure had been less than voluntary.  Miles did not elaborate on this point, and none of the fellow adventurers from Stirrick asked for an explanation.

A prayer to Valerias followed, and then Miles and his new companions were off.  It immediately became evident to the Halfling that climbing a tree and getting a 'bird's eye view' might be of aid to their search, so he climbed the tallest tree around.  Miles proved to be quite the able climber, and made it to the top before too long.  He spotted a clearing not far to the north, but other than that, could make out no further details that would be of any help.  The Heroes discussed the matter of the clearing, and decided to check it out.

The clearing was vast, covering more than 600 yards on a side, and was vaguely diamond-shaped.  Tall grass, knee-high to a Human, grew along this pasture, with the grading of a hill sloping to the east into the trees.  Tamos and Miles entered the clearing, with Rothrusk following behind.  Lenalia, suspicious about this clearing, stayed in the treeline.

It wasn't long before Miles spied a *cavern* of some kind.  Perhaps this was the Caves the others had been going on about.  He closed in, and Tamos spotted this as well, though he was more cautious, waiting to see if anything happened to his little companion.  Miles found in front of the cave entrance a sign, written in the Common tongue, as follows:



> By order of the Grand Duke,
> This cave is hereby condemed.  No one shall enter!




This seemed a most rude welcome, and Miles decided to pop the wooden sign out of the ground and reversed it to face the cave.  Now, only a blank face would greet the cave's visitors.  When Tamos arrived, he saw that Miles had done something with the sign, but didn't seem overly concerned.

"Let's go inside," Miles suggested.  "Looks safe enough to me."

Tamos frowned.  "You go first."

Rothrusk came bounding up from the distance.  "What's going on, guys?"

Tamos turned to face his brother.  "We've found a cave of some kind," he replied.

"I'll go in," Miles said.  "Hey, can one of you tie a rope around me?"

The brothers looked confused at this question.  Rothrusk began to produce his rope.  

"In case I get stuck or something," Miles added.  "You know."

Rothrusk and Tamos nodded.  The would-be Cleric tied Miles off, and the Halfling started into the dark cave.  Looking around, Miles saw trails of dust dropping from the rocky ceiling.  Rothrusk noticed the same thing.

"Um," Rothrusk asked, "Are you sure this is safe?"

The Halfling smiled and continued on.  After three more steps, all present heard a low rumbling noise.  Instinctively, Rothrusk tugged on the rope, pulling Miles free from the *cave-in*, just as it would have crushed the little guy.

"Wow," Miles said, dusting himself off.  "Thanks!"

The trio returned to where Lenalia was waiting.  It seemed that they would need to find out more about this mysterious cave later.  It was starting to get dark, and they would need to keep searching for Finstan and his son before taking a break to camp for the night.

Following the trail of the ribbons tied to branches again became a topic of interest, and it was decided that this would be their best bet to finding the lost merchant.

Miles again climbed the tallest tree he could find.  Now that the group had moved west a little more, the Halfling wanted to see if there was any change in the landscape.  Rothrusk, not known as a good climber, decided to follow suit, against Lenalia and Tamos' advice.  Sure enough, about halfway up the tree, Rothrusk fell to the ground, smacking the surface with a great impact.

Rothrusk was out cold for a good minute, but then regained consciousness.  By then, Miles had descended his tree, finding nothing of interest once again.  When Rothrusk has regained his strength, he made devotions to Valerias, and all was well once again with his injured body.

After about an hour's worth of searching, the Heroes managed to stumble upon a yellow ribbon!  It was approximately in the same line as the others they had found earlier, a trail that was steadily progressing west from the point on the road where the group had spotted the first ribbon.  Another ribbon was located about 100 yards still west of that one.

It was nearly dusk when Tamos spotted someone standing near a horse not more than 60 feet from the Heroes' position.  Quieting the others, Tamos decided to move in for a closer look.  Miles decided to move in closer as well, taking a different tack towards the mysterious stranger.

As they closed in from different sides, Tamos saw a *middle-aged man*, with fine livery, dressed in chain mail and armed with a sword of some kind.  Before too long, Tamos could tell he had been seen.

"Who goes there?" the man demanded, putting a hand on his sword.

Tamos approached, his palms out.  "Just a wanderer," he answered.  "Are you here alone?"

"Step forward where I can see you," the man asked.

Seeing that the man did not notice Miles' stealthy approach, Tamos came forward a bit more.  "I am Tamos," he said.  "As you can see, I am unarmed."

The man kept his hand at his weapon.  "Hmm... be that as it may, I happen to know there are bandits afoot in this forest.  I suppose you are *not* one of them?"

"No," Tamos replied.  "I am in search of someone."

The man's head turned, hearing something behind him.  "And just who is this?" he demanded, pulling his sword.  "Someone to attack me from behind then?"

Miles, seeing that he had also been caught emerged from hiding.  "You got me."

"We mean you no harm," Tamos said.  "We seek a lost merchant named Finstan."

The man smiled.  "Well then," he said.  "Your quest is at an end.  But I'm not lost."

"You are Finstan then?" Miles asked.

"*At your service*," Finstan replied, thrusting a hand forward to shake.


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2005)

*The Merchant & The Hermit - Part One*

Finstan, the 'lost' merchant, was now in the company of his 'rescuers', but the group was no safer here in the forest together than they had been as separate entities.  But this was not the only reason Finstan was feeling edgy...

"Tell me," Finstan asked, "Why were you sent to find me anyway?"

Lenalia looked at her allies, then answered.  "Tamos, Rothrusk, and I were dispatched by the Guild.  Apparently, you had been missing for several days, and your wife got concerned."

"I don't know anything about that," Miles added.  "But I did hear there was to be a _reward_ for your safe return!"

Rothrusk smiled at this remark.  "Luckily, we have found you, Finstan," he said.  "Now, let's head back to Merghis Keep and - "

"No," Finstan countered.  "I must find my son, Rake."

The Heroes paused.  They had figured their quest to be at an end.  

"How long have you been looking for him?" Tamos asked.  "Is there a chance he could still be alive?"

Finstan shot Tamos a stern look.  "*Of course he's still alive!*" the man declared.  "He must be."

"What makes you say that?" Lenalia asked cautiously.

The merchant stared into the trees for a moment before answering.  "My son and I, we have a special bond," he began.  "I would know if he were gone.  You see, I was an adventurer once, long ago.  My wife, bless her, when we met, I gave up that life and settled down to start a career as a jeweler."

"I don't understand what being an adventurer has to do with your son," Tamos said.

"Just before I retired, I had an... intertesting encounter with an *Immortal*, who shall remain nameless," Finstan revealed.  "I can't really go into details, but suffice it to say that I would know if something had happened to Rake."

"We'll take your word for it," Rothrusk said.  "But what can we do to help you find your son?"

Finstan thought for a moment.  "It has been a long time since I ventured from Merghis Keep," he said.  "Not being a woodsman, I have tied yellow ribbons to various trees along my route into the forest, in case I should get lost.  I have been steadily traveling west from the road, figuring Rake would have tried to return to the keep."

"How did you know where to start?" Miles asked.

"Ahh, well that's where I got rather lucky," Finstan replied.  "You see, Rake's friends returned to Merghis Keep soon after they first encountered something on the road, and I gleaned from them the point at which Rake entered the forest."

"So you figured out where he entered the woods, and started in from there?" Lenalia queried.

"Sure did," Finstan answered.  "Now, I just have to keep going.  I will find Rake... _eventually_."

"We'll help you find him," Rothrusk offered.  

"Yes, I suppose I could use the help," Finstan said.  "I'm not as young as I look."

And so, the five allies continued west, traveling through ever-darkening woods, looking for Finstan's lost son, Rake.  Before too long, the group came upon a clearing.  In the middle of this small clearing was a *large, dead tree*.

The group edged closer, very carefully.  It was getting dark, and this was a potentially dangerous place to camp.  On the other hand, this dead tree could very well be where the Heroes might find Rake...

They split up, with Tamos and Rothrusk heading slightly north around the edge of the clearing, but staying within the treeline.  Finstan headed south, staying within the treeline as well.  Miles, feeling clever, darted into the clearing and headed straight for the dead tree.  Lenalia was about to follow, but sensed that she should stay put.

Miles made it to the huge tree trunk just fine, and did not seem to make much noise in the process.  He crept just north, around the trunk, and happened upon what seemed to be a door.  The Halfling thought he heard something inside, and darted back around the other direction, south around the trunk.

Rothrusk stepped just out of the treeline, peering at the door in the tree.  It started to open.  Without saying a word, the would-be Cleric loaded his crossbow and waited, watching to see what would emerge.

When the door had opened its full arc, Rothrusk saw a *hunched man*, wearing rags with a short sword at his makeshift belt.  The man looked around, turning towards where Miles had gone.  Fearing that the Halfling would be discovered, *Rothrusk fired*, a bolt quickly striking the hunched man in the right shoulder!

"Miles!" Rothrusk shouted.  "Watch out!"

The rag-wearing man turned towards Rothrusk and sneered.  "*Ye'll regret that, youngling!*"

He drank a vial from a pouch at his belt, and _vanished_, just as Miles appeared from around the far side of the tree.

"What's all this then?" the Halfling asked.

Rothrusk did not reply, merely looking in awe at the spot where the hunched man had been...


----------



## Insight (Feb 7, 2005)

*The Merchant & The Hermit - Part Two*

Rothrusk looked around nervously, not sure exactly what the strange hermit meant.  When someone you've just shot with your crossbow turns invisible, that is *never* a good thing.

Miles took the opportunity to dart inside the dead tree through the open doorway, thinking that perhaps the hermit went inside.  Taking a quick look around, the Halfling saw what seemed to be quite a well laid-out home for a crazy person: several shelves with books and vials (*potions*, perhaps), a ladder leading up to a second level, and even a locking front door.  He made a mental note to return later to give the place a thorough searching.

Lenalia, observing what had happened with Rothrusk and his target, dropped prone to get a look at the tall grass in the area.  It was an old Elven trick to catch those using invisibility magic.  Unfortunately, the Elf could make nothing out at her distance from the tree.  Tamos, not knowing exactly what was going on, was torn between protecting Lenalia and joining his brother.  He could not do both, as his two companions were too far apart.

The merchant Finstan, who had seen Rothrusk fire his crossbow, drew his longsword in anticipation of a fight, and looked around the clearing for any sign of Rake, his son.

The aspiring Cleric Rothrusk, who was now starting to regret firing that crossbow bolt, kept turning in place, thinking that he was hearing things, wondering when the strange hermit would appear.  He did not have to wait too long, as the *Hermit stabbed Rothrusk right through the chest with his shortsword*, dropping the boy from Stirrick right where he stood!  His invisibility magic now gone, the Hermit appeared to everyone, but was still far enough into the treeline that no one could quite get a clear shot at him.

Lenalia got up, assisted by Tamos, who was close enough to aid her.  When he saw his brother drop, Tamos rushed towards the strange old man, _revenge on his mind_.  When Tamos arrived, he jump kicked at the hunchbacked old man, but the deft Hermit easily evaded this obvious attack.

Just as Finstan was about to join Tamos in melee against the Hermit, the old man whistled, and a darkly colored large cat of some kind darted from the opposite side of the clearing, *headed straight for Miles!*  In a split second, the merchant decided to aid the Halfling, and jaunted across the clearing to the dead tree.

Lenalia, unsure of her next move, waited for the opportunity to use her magic against the wicked Hermit.  Unfortunately for her, the Hermit gave her that opportunity, by charging right for her!

"Die, Elf!" the Hermit screamed as he cartwheeled across the open ground, Tamos giving a confused chase.  When the Hermit arrived, both his shortsword and dagger drawn, he gave Lenalia a terrible slash.  Tamos arrived soon thereafter and got the hunchback's attention, though Lenalia could not just leave Tamos alone to deal with this crazy old fool.

Lenalia got in a lucky blow, knocking the hunchback nearly to his knees with a terrific shot across his forehead.  The crazed Hermit dropped back a pace and downed a potion.  "All better," he declared.

At the tree, Miles and Finstan bookended the Puma, apparently the crazy Hermit's pet.  They slashed at it, but the large cat gave as good as it got, and tore Miles something fierce.  Though the Halfling dropped to the ground, he managed to cut the panther across its underbelly, causing a nearly fatal wound.  Finstan, for his part, kept the Puma busy while the halfling retreated to temporary safety.

"Ha ha," Finstan said.  "What fun!  I had forgot what makes life worth living!"

Miles, not quite so amused, backed away from the Puma and stood, blood streaming down the side of his face.  His confidence resolved, Miles returned to finish off the beast.  Together, Miles and Finstan slashed the wild cat a few more times before finally, it went down for good.  The Halfling plopped to the ground, exhausted and bleeding, and needing medical attention.

Tamos and Lenalia were still dealing with the Hermit, who was as crazy as he was effective with his sword and dagger routine.  While fending off Tamos with the sword, the Hermit slashed at Lenalia with his dagger, which was just quick enough to throw the Elf maiden off-balance.  With two quick thrusts, the Hermit had Lenalia on the ground, and she did not get up for a while.

"Hee hee," the Hermit said.  "You would disturb my sleep and *MURDER ME!!!*"  He danced around Tamos, who didn't quite know what to do with such an unpredictable foe.

But with the Puma dispatched, and seeing Tamos alone against the crazed hunchback, Finstan and Miles (bloodied and all) arrived to assist their comrade.  Together, they managed to strike down the Hermit, and _not a moment too soon_.  Their fallen allies would need emergency attention or die from blood loss.

The first order of business was to secure the Hermit.  Though he was unconscious, the Heroes did not know exactly what this crazed fool might do if he awoke, and better to have a tied up crazy man than a loose one!  Plus, they might need to extract information from this Hermit, so he was kept alive for now.

While Tamos tied up the hunchback, Finstan tended to Rothrusk, who was still unconscious.  The Halfling Miles went to see about Lenalia, who had also fallen during the battle, but was already recovering.  Once everyone was in reasonably mobile shape, they gathered inside the Hermit's tree.  It was after dark, and the Heroes could not afford any more incidents in their current condition.

"Ow," Lenalia said, trying to stretch her arm.  She had quite a gash running from her elbow to her shoulder, where the Hermit had slashed her.  Miles had done his best to bandage the Elf, but as he was no expert in medicine, it was a shoddy job.

Finstan, the only one relatively uninjured, stood up to have a look around.  "What do you suppose is in these vials?" he asked to no one in particular.  He kept searching and found something of interest.  "Rake's tabard!" he announced.  The angered merchant moved to the unconscious Hermit as if to strike.

"Hold on," Tamos said, grabbing Finstan's arm.  "No need for that," he added.  "The guy's out of it.  If he knows something, we'll find out in the morning."

"He has not killed my son," Finstan said, calming down slightly.  "But he knows where Rake is.  Of that I am certain."

Tamos, while securing the Hermit, found a few vials, which upon examination, matched what was found inside the treehouse.  It stood to reason that at least one of these might be a healing potion, since the Hermit used on one himself during the battle.  "How about one of those for Rothrusk?" Tamos asked.  "Once he's up, perhaps his devotions can heal the rest of us to reasonable health."

After some comparisons, the Heroes decided which of the potions would be of the healing variety, and poured it down Rothrusk's throat.  Whatever it was, the liquid brought Rothrusk back to a waking state.

"Uuh..." he said, his eyes glazed over.  "Did we win?"

Tamos smacked him across the back of the head.  "I think we need to rethink our strategy in combat, brother!"

Rothrusk did manage a few more devotions that night, including one that awoke the bound Hermit.  It was question and answer time, and the Heroes did not have much patience for the crazy man's games.

"What do you want from me?" the Hermit asked.  "You come to my home and attack me... you are *THIEVES* I tell you!  *THIEVES!*"

"Now look here," Finstan said, his anger getting up.  "I see you have my son's equipment in your possession.  You must know something of his whereabouts."

"Why don't you tell us where Rake is?" Lenalia added.

The Hermit looked around his tiny treehouse.  "What... who is this Rake?  I know nothing of him."

"Stop playing games, Hermit," Tamos warned.

"Right there," Finstan said, pointing at a collection of Rake's things.  "Where did you get those items?  They must have been in my son's possession."

The hunchback's eyes darted around the room.  "Your son?  No... *MY SON!!!*  You have no son!"  The Hermit laughed hysterically at this comment.

Finstan took the Hermit's head by his thinning hair.  "Look, you fool!  I know that Rake was here!  There is no point in trying to deceive us in this matter.  Tell us where he is!"

The Hermit looked up at Rake's father, obviously very angry at the situation.  "Fine," he said.  "But he won't be happy..."

Since the Heroes were waiting out the night inside the treehouse, they searched it for any pertinent treasure, and found a stash of gold and other sundry items in a sack beneath the Hermit's bed.  

Once morning broke, the group emerged from the cramped quarters of the treehouse, and followed the Hermit (still bound) to a spot in the woods not more than 60 paces from the clearing.  There, they found a hollowed-out tree, with a sleeping Rake inside.  Despite their attempts to rouse young Rake, he would not awaken.

Rothrusk determined that Rake was the victim of sleeping poison, and that he would eventually be fine.  The boy was gently placed onto Finstan's horse, along with the bound Hermit.

"Leave me be!" the Hermit screamed.

"Oh no," Tamos said.  "You're coming with us."

"But I have done nothing wrong!  You are *THIEVES!*"

Despite the Hermit's caterwauling, the Heroes made their way back to Merghis Keep.  Along the way, they discussed items they had found in the Hermit's possession, including a magic dagger and a magic ring.

Finstan, by profession a tradesman, but also skilled in a few magical arts, offered to examine the magic items and provide the Heroes with their use.  This was a costly endeavor, and the Heroes agreed to forego their reward from the Guild in exchange for this service.

They arrived at the gate, and handed the Hermit over to the guardsmen there, explaining the Hermit's activities.  By then, Rake had awoken, and was told of what had transpired in his rescue.  The boy vociferously thanked the Heroes, as did Finstan, and the group went their separate ways.

"So what now?" Miles asked, his broad smile lightening everyone's mood.  "Who's up for some shopping?"


----------



## Insight (Feb 8, 2005)

*Two Days at Merghis Keep - Part One*

The Heroes Three (plus their new Halfling companion) entered the keep victorious, having rescued the merchant Finstan and his son, Rake.  They had also captured the Hermit, who had kidnapped Rake and was keeping him hidden for some unknown purpose.  The guardsmen happily took the crazed Hermit into custody, leaving the Heroes with little to do but divide their treasure and recuperate.

They headed immediately for Shardstone Tavern, and there found a relatively private corner booth in which to conduct their business.  It was midday, and few mercenaries or other unsavory types were hanging around the tavern to see what the young adventurers were doing.

It was decided that all four of the companions would have an equal share of the treasure.  Miles took the *magic dagger*, since he was the only one of the four with any interest in the weapon (the dagger had only a minor enchantment, and would serve the Halfling best).  It was too large for the little guy to wield as one would a dagger, but since Miles was skilled in the use of the shortsword, he could wield the magic dagger as such.

The *magic ring*, on the other hand, was enchanted to protect its user from bodily harm.  This was quite a prize, and went to Tamos, who preferred to fight unarmored, and would likely need the additional protection.  There were a few *potions* as well.  As best the Heroes could figure, these were of the healing variety, and were distributed evenly.  The rest of the booty, which included a *finely crafted shortsword*, was collected together, and the coins split four ways.  It was decided they should sell the shortsword and divide that gold as well.

Tamos took the shortsword and headed to the Guild, where he hoped to check in on Finstan and Rake to see how they were doing.  Lenalia offered to book rooms for two nights for everyone at the Traveler's Inn.  Rothrusk, feeling chipper, headed to the Chapel to discuss things with the Curate.  Miles, on the other hand, had some _shopping_ to do.

...

The Borderlands Merchant Guild Hall was not a long walk from Shardstone Tavern.  Even though it was on the other side of the 'public area' of the keep, Tamos made the trip in just a few minutes.  He stopped briefly at the Provisioner's to pick up a few supplies before continuing on to his final destination.

Entering the Guild Hall, Tamos found the same clerk sitting at the same desk where the Heroes had secured their first quest.  The hall was empty of visitors now, all of the missions and tasks already handed out this morning.

"Ah, Tamos," the clerk said.  "Returned from rescuing our friend Finstan, have you?"

"Yes," Tamos replied.  "It was quite an adventure."

"First time in the wilderness?"

"Well, yes I guess you could say that."

"Excellent," the clerk replied.  "You will be happy to know that Finstan and Rake are doing well.  None the worse for wear at any rate."

It appeared that Tamos would not be able to see Finstan or Rake presently, based on the clerk's tone of voice.  In any event, he was here to sell the sword.  "Say," Tamos said, producing the masterwork shortsword he found in the Hermit's possession.  "What do you think of this sword?"

The clerk quickly stood.  "Put that away, sir," he warned.  The guards, upon seeing a weapon produced inside the Guild Hall, readied their halberds.

Tamos quickly lowered the sword.  "Woah, hold on," he said.  "Just wanted to see if you're interested in buying it."

Giving Tamos a nervous look, the clerk sat down in his chair.  "Set it on the desk here," he said.  "Let me have a look."

The clerk examined the sword, and determined that it was quite valuable.  It seemed that the weapon had not always been in the hands of a crazed woodsman.  "Once upon a time," the clerk began, "This shortsword was the main weapon belonging to a certain Elf warrior called Fineril, who was known to travel these parts a decade ago.  I suppose it would be of some value.  How about 120 gold for it?"

As Tamos had no other recourse, he agreed, and had his small bag of gold within moments.  He would, of course, share this with his companions later, when they met again to decide their next course of action.

...

Lenalia made her way to Traveler's Inn, located just adjacent to Shardstone Tavern.  The desk clerk, an affable fellow, was happy to see that the Elf maiden had returned from her jaunt into the wilderness.  He was equally happy to reserve four rooms for Lenalia and her companions for two nights, for a total of eight gold pieces.

"You know, you're lucky," the desk clerk said.

The Elf maiden was curious at this comment.  "How so?" she asked.

"There is a shortage of rooms right now," the clerk replied.  "Lots of visitors to the keep in the last few days."

"Really?" Lenalia asked.  "I wonder why."

"Oh, it's no great mystery," the desk clerk said.  "Mercenaries.  All over Merghis Keep.  Not sure _why_ they're all here, but they certainly are here."

"How is it I was able to book these rooms then?" Lenalia queried.

"A large group of them left this morning," the clerk replied.  "Said they were headed to the Caves."

The Elf maiden looked out the window, and saw children playing in the fountain in the square outside.  "The Caves..." she said.  "I've heard something of that place.  Sounds dangerous..."

"Oh it IS dangerous, my lady," the clerk said.  "Be sure of that.  Though from what I understand, some of the caves are more dangerous than others."

"Where did you hear that?" Lenalia asked.

"Rumors, tales of those who've been there," the clerk answered.  "Many who have gone to the Caves have not returned.  Others have found great treasures there.  It may be a matter of luck more than anything else."

"I wonder how one knows which caves to enter?" Lenalia wondered.  "I don't suppose they are marked."

"Probably not, fair lady," the clerk replied.  "I doubt the monsters in the Caves want anyone bothering them.  Advertising their presence is not likely to be high on their list of things to do."

"I would guess not..." Lenalia said, still looking out at the fountain.  "Our rooms are ready?"

"Yes, yes," the desk clerk replied, handing the Elf four keys.  "Ready for you and your companions.  I do hope you'll have a pleasant stay at the Traveler's Inn."

"Me too," Lenalia replied, heading upstairs to store her things.  She would have much to think about.

...

Rothrusk followed his brother Tamos to the Provisioner's, and also picked up a few items.  He was curious to see if the provisioner stocked any healing potions.  After his harrowing encounter with the Hermit, healing potions was the first thing on Rothrusk's mind.  But it turned out that the Provisioner did not stock such things, and recommended Rothrusk check in at the Chapel; the Curate was sometimes known to sell such items.

It seemed that destiny was leading him again to the Chapel.  The Curate, Tova Ethelau, had not been pleased with Rothrusk's last visit, and the would-be Cleric knew he would need to make a better impression this time.  After all, Curate Ethelau might one day be the one to ordain Rothrusk, depending on the youth's progression along the spiritual path.

The Chapel, also known as the Shrine to the Immortals, was a grand place, seemingly too grand to be placed in Merghis Keep, which was a much more utilitarian site than seemed to befit the ornate Chapel.  Rothrusk entered, and found the Curate immediately inside, speaking to some visitors.

Rothrusk waited until Ethelau was done.  He made sure that Ethelau saw him drop his tithe in the offering bowl before approaching.

"So, good Rothrusk," she said.  "You have returned."

He smiled, knowing that the Curate had remembered his name.  "I have," he said.  "It was a dangerous mission, but we have returned victorious and no worse for the journey."

"What sort of mission were you on?" Ethelau asked.

"It was for the Guild," Rothrusk replied.  "One of the merchants, Finstan, had gone missing.  We rescued him and his wayward son, Rake."

"Very well," Ethelau said.  "So you have impressed Guild Master Ithan and his materialistic horde?"

Apparently, Curate Ethelau and the Guild did not see eye to eye.  "Um... yes, I suppose they are pleased with us."

"Would you now like to do your duty and help out here in the Chapel," Ethelau asked, "Or do you have _more_ adventures to undertake?"

Rothrusk looked around.  He did not see any wounded or sick, so he wondered what the Curate meant by that question.  "What sort of help do you need?"

"Just look at the state of these shrines," she answered.  "They could use a good cleaning.  Are you up for it?"

The aspiring Cleric smiled and got right to work.  He would be at it for a good few hours, spending the rest of the afternoon at the job.  When he had finally finished waxing the final statue, Curate Ethelau approached, tea in hand for him.

"Tell me more about this adventure of yours," Ethelau asked, handing Rothrusk the tea.

"The merchant Finstan was out in the wilderness, seeking his son, Rake, who had run off in search of adventure.  We found Finstan and followed him to a clearing, where we found a crazy Hermit.  It turns out the Hermit had Rake in his possession."

"Why would this Hermit capture the boy?  Was he going to eat Rake?" the Curate asked.

Rothrusk paused.  He had never learned exactly what the Hermit had wanted with Rake.  "That's a good question."

"Were they friends?" she asked.

"Oh no," Rothrusk asked.  "The Hermit drugged Rake, putting him to sleep, and hid the boy in a dead tree."

"So, this Hermit was keeping Rake around for some reason."

"That's true," Rothrusk admitted.  "Oh well..."

"Maybe you should find out," Ethelau suggested.  "You never know what sort of clues or information can turn out to help you later on."

Rothrusk considered this advice.  The Hermit would likely still be in the keep's jail, and the aspiring Cleric would likely be permitted to speak with the crazed hunchback.  "I wonder if he'll tell me anything worthwhile."

"Only one way to find out," the Curate replied, ushering Rothrusk out the door.  "If you need it, drop my name with the guards.  They will let you see your Hermit friend."

Rothrusk was shocked to realize that Curate Ethelau already knew of the captive Hermit.  "But how - "

"Just go," she said.  "All will be revealed in time."

It was getting late, and Rothrusk had little time before he would need to meet up with his companions.  Perhaps he _would_ learn something useful...


----------



## Insight (Feb 8, 2005)

*Two Days at Merghis Keep - Part Two*

The coins were burning a figurative hole in Miles' pockets, and he just _HAD_ to spend, spend, spend!  So many merchants, so little time!  It had been far too long since the Halfling had held so many gold and silver coins in his possession, and alas, they would not be his for long.

First stop was the Smithy, where Miles hoped to acquire a small-sized chainmail shirt.  The Smith, a large, bearded, barrel-chested Human, worked at the Smithy with his three sons.  It was a dire place, full of banging and clanging, at nearly all hours of the night.  Heat emanated from the front of the shop, which was not normally frequented by customers.

"Good day, gentlemen," Miles said, trying to get one of the gents' attention.  They did not react, so Miles hopped onto a barrel and whistled.  "I say, good day, gentlemen!"

One of the youths, Jarrel, approached.  "What's all this about, then?"

"Oh thank you, young man," Miles replied.  "I don't suppose I could have a look at your stock."

"Tis not a shop for browsing, Halfling," Jarrel replied.

"Oh couldn't I just have a look?" Miles asked.  "I have something very specific in mind."

"We don't have nothin that would fit ya," the boy said.

That was depressing.  "Well, can I have you _make_ something for me?  You do _make_ things, don't you?"

The boy laughed.  "Of course," he replied.  "Tis a Smithy, this is."

"Very well," the Halfling said.  "I would like a shirt of your finest chainmail.  Appropriate for someone of... my size."

"Just a minute," Jarrel said, walking back to his father.  They spoke for a moment, and then Conwulf the Smith returned to the front with his son.

"I reckon you want us to make you a smallish shirt of chain?" the Smith asked.

"Oh yes," Miles replied.  "Very much so.  It seems you do some fine work."

Conwulf almost smiled.  "Put down a payment, and we'll make your armor."

And thus, a business deal was arranged.  While speaking with the Smith, Miles learned that he was very busy preparing a large order for the Castellan.  It seemed that the Castellan had hired some mercenaries from Specularum to help clean up the area.  This did not bode well for future forays into the wilderness.  Too much competition for the treasure!

Next stop was the Shardstone Tavern.  Miles had, of course, been here earlier with Lenalia, Tamos, and Rothrusk, but decided to check it out on his own.  You never know when a good 'prospect' might be found, and Miles didn't want to have Human goody-two-shoes spoiling his good time.  

Not a bad tavern at all - it could have done with a good scrubbing, but Miles popped in and had a few ales.  Before too long, Tamos returned.  The two spoke at length about what they had discovered.  Miles was keen to continue on ventures with his new friends, and they were happy to have him along.

What concerned Miles and Tamos was the talk of *mercenaries*.  Were things at Merghis Keep so bad that the regular adventurers around were not enough to keep the wild creatures of the forest at bay?  If so, this was a bad sign for the Heroes, as they would have a lot of _competition_ for treasure and glory.

The Halfling did have a few more items to buy, but it was getting close to quitting time for the merchants of Merghis Keep, and he would have another day to shop tomorrow.  He and Tamos waited patiently at the Tavern, expecting Rothrusk to join them at any moment.

...

Rothrusk was on his way to the Guard Tower, where all prisoners were kept.  It was a simple matter to get past the guards, who were influenced to let Rothrusk through with the mention of Curate Ethelau's name.  He ws taken to the dungeon, a dank, dismal place, with only a few dark cells.  The sound of constant dripping from the sewers would likely drive any captive insane before too long.

Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately), Rothrusk's quarry, the Mad Hermit, was already quite far gone.  A jailer led Rothrusk to the lonely cage where the Hermit had been left, awaiting his fate.

"Young man," the Hermit said, his face lighting up when he realized he had a visitor.  "Come to take the rest of my things?  I have only these rags, but you may have them.  Please don't hurt me!"  The hunchback cackled, his laugh echoing in the narrow dungeon passages. 

"No," Rothrusk replied.  "I am here for information."

The Hermit frowned.  "Information, you say?  That, I may provide... What do you wish to know?"

"Why did you capture Rake, the boy we found sleeping in that dead tree near your home?"

"Ooh... a good question!" the Hermit replied, rubbing his palms together.  It was obvious the Hermit had not seen a bath or running water in quite some time.  "Well, you see... it gets lonely out there in the forest and, well a man has needs..."

Rothrusk sensed this was a lie.  "The _TRUTH_, old man!"

"Oh, very well," the Hermit replied, frowning again.  "I am not the simple madman that you probably think I am.  I have lived in that forest for a very long time, using my wits to keep myself alive.  There are many ways to keep oneself alive in that forest.  Some use strength and brawn.  Some use magic and guile.  Myself, I make deals."

"Deals?" Rothrusk demanded.  "Deals with who exactly?"

"Mmm... many of the denizens of the Caves..."  the hunchback replied.  "They need servants.  If I can provide healthy servants, I am rewarded."

"Maybe you are not so crazy after all," Rothrusk said.  "But what sort of deal did you make... and with *WHO?*"

The Hermit smiled, revealing his cracked and yellowing teeth, of those that remained anyway.  "I will tell you," he said in a hushed voice.  "But you must promise not to reveal the details of my arrangements, especially to anyone here in the Keep."

Rothrusk made that promise, and learned much about the Mad Hermit's deal with the creatures of the Caves.  It mostly involved something called 'the Man-Eater', some sort of nasty humanoid with horns.  This 'Man-Eater' ruled the rest of the creatures of the Caves, although there seemed to be some dispute about a certain sect that might have split off from this 'Man-Eater' and enraged him/it.

The 'Man-Eater' needed servants, especially those who could fight, as it wouldn't be too long before there was a war within those Caves.  While Rothrusk did not care much about who won such a war, it was an opportunity to whittle down both sides, and learn more about who exactly populated the Caves.  Rothrusk decided at that moment that he and his companions would need first-hand experience at the Caves, and soon.

...

Miles was the first to spot Rothrusk as the aspiring Cleric entered Shardstone Tavern, and pointed this out to Tamos, who was peering into his ale at the time.  The three companions gathered, waiting for the fourth, Lenalia to join them.

Rothrusk had his eye on Mirra, the wench, who always gave the boy a wide smile when she served him drinks.  The would-be Cleric did not realize at the time that the wench was apt to do this with all of her customers; Rothrusk figured that Mirra fancied him.

After she had served them a round, Rothrusk offered Mirra a few gold coins, and she promised to return with 'something extra'.  As they waited for Lenalia (and Rothrusk for this 'something extra'), the trio discussed what they had learned.

"So you really think we should go to these Caves?" Tamos asked his brother.  "I'm not sure... it sounds like there's a war brewing in there."

"I don't know," Miles said.  "Might be fun!"

Rothrusk winced at this comment.  "Not sure if it will be fun," he replied.  "But it might be profitable, not just for us, but for Merghis Keep itself."

"I like profit," the Halfling added.

"I would like to know more about these Caves then," Tamos said.  "If we know more about what's there, we will be better prepared to deal with what we find."

"That is reasonable," Miles said.  "And I would like to know what sort of _treasure_ they might have."

"We could ask around," Rothrusk suggested.  "See if anyone knows about the Caves."

And they did just that.  Miles spent a great deal of coin on several rounds of drinks for some Dwarves who had just returned from the Caves.  It seemed that the Dwarves had come across a prospector who, long ago, had worked in the Caves when they were known as Silvermore Mines.  Though Dwarves were not commonly on friendly terms with Halflings, Miles was a jovial lad, and, more importantly, bought the Dwarves a few rounds of ale.

Miles soon had acquired a map, hand-drawn by that same prospector the Dwarves had come across on their way back from the Caves.  It wasn't cheap, but since the Dwarves didn't plan to return to the Caves, Miles arranged to buy the map, and soon, with the last bit of gold to his name, the map was his.

But to his mind, this was _not_ Miles' greatest achievement of the night.  That was yet to come.


----------



## Insight (Feb 8, 2005)

*Two Days at Merghis Keep - Part Three*

It came to Lenalia in a flash.  Who better to ask about goings-on at Merghis Keep than Rocelin, the friendly Half-Elf who had provided them with much-needed insight a few days prior?  The trouble was that Lenalia didn't quite know how to get hold of Rocelin - it seemed that the Half-Elf was in and out of the Keep quite a bit, and apparently, did not keep a room at the Traveler's Inn.

The Elf maiden found a nice gentleman she had seen once or twice around the Keep, who turned out to be the Captain of the Watch.  She figured he would know the comings and goings of more prominent visitors to Merghis Keep.

"Rocelin, you say?" the Captain asked.

"Yes, he's a Half-Elf, wears a pair of shortswords, black armor..." Lenalia said, adding details she hoped would spark a response.

"I've indeed seen someone matching that description," the Captain replied.  "Not sure of the name though.  Kept to himself, he did."

"I need to find him," Lenalia said.  "Have you seen him recently?"

"Can't say that I have, young lady," the Captain answered.  "Though you might want to ask at the gatehouse.  They would know better than I would."

And so, Lenalia continued her search, questioning the guards at the gatehouse, to no avail.  She had hoped that Rocelin might be able to shed some light on the Caves, or the purpose of all of the mercenaries who had apparently just arrived and already left.  Perhaps he would show up later that night, or even the next day.

Finding her rations a little low, Lenalia made a trip to the Provisioner's.  There, she found Eudes Ironil, the proprietor, who was happy to see the Elf.

"Welcome back," Ironil said, waving Lenalia inside the shop.  "We are just about to close, but I guess I can make an exception..."

"Excellent," Lenalia replied.  "Some rations, perhaps?"

The merchant gathered some dried fruit and other sundries as he continued to speak.  "Going on another journey, are we?"

"Looks that way," Lenalia answered, examining other merchandise for sale.  

"You know, I'm running a little low on my normal supplies," the Provisioner said.  "Expecting a new shipment anyday now."

"I heard you were _always_ well-stocked," Lenalia remarked.

"Well, yes," Ironil said.  "Normally, that's true.  But these mercenaries - "

"What do you know of the mercenaries?" the Elf shot back.

The merchant lowered his voice.  "You're not one of them, are you?"  The Elf shook her head in the negative.  "Good... they have made quite a mess of my stock.  Do you know that the Castellan himself invited them?"

"I heard something about that," Lenalia replied.

"Yes, well, apparently, the adventurers who normally keep this place rather safe, well, the Castellan is getting antsy.  He wants the *Caves* cleared out."

"Any idea why the Castellan has changed his strategy in regards to the Caves?" the Elf asked.

"No," Ironil said, "But I wonder if it has anything to do with the Grand Duke.  You see, Karameikos has his eye on the *Mountains to the North* - a possible expansion from what I hear."

"And this area would need to be cleared in order for such an expansion to occur?"

The Provisioner smiled.  "I doubt it will ever happen, good lady.  But if I was forced to guess at why the mercenaries are here, that would be it.  The Castellan doesn't do much unless he gets a direct order from the Grand Duke."

Lenalia paid for her supplies and made her way back to the Traveler's Inn, thinking about the ramifications of what she had learned from the Provisioner.

...

Shardstone Tavern was getting livelier by the hour.  Miles, Tamos, and Rothrusk had gotten themselves quite liquored up, but were surprisingly still coherent.  They had moved from a table in the corner, since the band of minstrels had arrived, and were using that area to set up for their show.  The Heroes found themselves in the middle of the action, so to speak, and it was about to get a little wilder.

"So anyway, here I am with the merchant," Miles said.  "Now of course, you two were passed out.  So I tells him, I says, 'Hey, let's skin that cat!', and you know what he says?"

The brothers just stared at Miles, wondering where this story was going.

"He laughs at me and says, 'There's more than one way to skin a cat!'.  Funny guy, that Finstan."

The Halfling, laughing at his own lame joke, tumbled under the table.  Seeing that Rothrusk's bootlaces were tantalizingly ripe for the tying together, of course, _Miles took the opportunity to do so_.  Boy, would Rothrusk be *surprised* when he went to stand up!

Mirra, the serving wench, came back to the table after a long absence.  As she did, Miles popped back on his seat and smiled broadly.

"What'll you have, boys?" Mirra asked.  She smiled at Rothrusk, and surreptitiously handed him a small wooden statuette of Valerias.

"How did you know?" he asked, examining the wooden idol.

Mirra smiled.  "You seem like the romantic type," she commented.

Miles stood on the table.  "I'll have a pint of your finest rotgut!" he declared.  "Maybe two if you're feeling saucy!"

Rothrusk tried his best to ignore the little drunk.  Tamos did the same.

"So how long have you been in the clergy?" Mirra asked.

Rothrusk smiled.  "I am not yet a member of the clergy," he admitted.  "I hope to be ordained one day, perhaps not too long."

"Have you met Curate Ethelau?" Mirra asked.  "She is quite knowledgeable on spiritual matters.  Could be a great help to you."

Miles laughed.  "He doesn't know a _THING_ about spiritual matters!"  The Halfling promptly fell prone on the table, barely missing spilling Tamos' ale.

"I _have_ met Curate Ethelau," Rothrusk replied.  "I'm not sure how she feels about me, though."

"Oh, don't be put off by the Curate's icy exterior," Mirra said.  "She is not the trusting sort.  It pays not to be too trusting around here."

The band started to play.  Several drunk patrons got up to dance, many bumping the Heroes' table.

Miles got up.  "Hey, loverboy," he said.  "Why dontcha ask the lady to dance?"

Rothrusk winced at this suggestion, knowing full well his inadequacies in terpsichorean ways.  "Perhaps I should sit this one out..."

"Nonsense," Miles said, urging Rothrusk on.  "You two have a twirl.  Get to know each other!"

Mirra half-smiled, shooting a look towards her boss behind the bar.  "Sure," she said.  "Why not?"

The serving maid took Rothrusk's hand.  As he stood to join Mirra in a dance, he took one step and *FELL ON HIS FACE!*  Miles and Tamos laughed hysterically.  The Halfling was especially proud of his chicanery, and could not stop laughing until he literally fell off the table from it.

"Smooth moves, brother!" Tamos yelled.

The Dwarven Taverner, seeing his serving wench spending too much time with these customers, yelled at Mirra to return to her duties, which she dutifully did. 

All involved quickly realized it was getting late, and they were far too drunk to learn anything more that night.  They returned to the Traveler's Inn, where an impatient Lenalia was waiting up for them.  She wordlessly handed out the keys to their rooms, and, shooting them each a disappointed look, shut her door.

...

It was breakfast time at the Inn.  Three very hungover adventurers - Tamos, Miles, and Rothrusk - lumbered down the stairs to join Lenalia at the breakfast table.

"So," the Elf maiden said.  "You three sleep well?"

Tamos moaned.  "Just make it stop," he said.

Rothrusk kept one hand over his eyes.  "Does it have to be so bright in here?"

Hopping up on his chair, Miles grabbed a fork and dug in.  "That's good eatin!" he declared.

The Heroes had their breakfast in relative peace.  They discussed what each had learned about the *Caves* and the *mercenaries* who apparently had been sent to clear them out.  The companions wondered what would be left for them once the mercenaries were done.

Rothrusk seemed pretty confident that these mercenaries would have little effect on the denizens of the Caves.  He explained what he had heard from the Mad Hermit of the 'Man-Eater' and the war brewing within the Caves.  Each Hero had their own opinion of what might be going on, and none could come to a consensus.

"What you have heard of the Caves," a voice said from the doorway, "It is *true*."  The companions looked, and were surprised to see Rocelin standing there.

"Rocelin," Lenalia said.  "I've been looking for you.  I was hoping you might have some information about the Caves."

The Half-Elf approached the table.  "I won't be here in the Keep for long," he explained.  "I have just returned from the Caves in fact.  I'll try to answer your questions as best I can."

Miles produced the *map* he had bought from the Dwarves and rolled it out on the table.  "Is this a good map of the Caves area?" he asked.

Rocelin examined the map.  "Seems to be," he remarked.  "Doesn't really tell you what's in each cave, though."

"Is that important?" Tamos asked.

"Yes," Rocelin replied.  "Vitally so.  If I were you, just starting on your adventuring careers, I would avoid the caves in the center of that map.  Keep to the edges, near where the road passes."

"Thanks!" Miles exclaimed.   He rolled up the map and put it away, and went back to work on his breakfast.

"So you are headed to the Caves then?" Rocelin asked.

"Seems that way," Rothrusk replied.  "Hey, do you know anything about a 'Man-Eater'?"

The Half-Elf squinted.  "Where did you hear of this 'Man-Eater'?"

"Rumors, mostly," Rothrusk replied.  "Just wondering."

"Be very careful in those Caves," Rocelin said gravely.  "There are many creatures in there far too dangerous for you to tackle.  In addition, I have just learned something that disturbs me."

The Heroes got a little closer, save for Miles, who was too busy to be disturbed.

"A small group of priests, I came across them on my way out of the Caves.  They had planned to explore the Caves themselves, but... their leader sensed something from within the Caves.  A great _EVIL_..."

"Fine," Tamos said.  "Well, that's one more thing to deal with," he added.

"I wish you well," Rocelin said.  "Keep safe.  Hopefully, I will see you back here at Merghis Keep within a week or so."

With that, the Half-Elf was out the door, leaving the Heroes to ponder their fate.  What would they truly find in the Caves?  What would be their *DESTINY???*

*END GAME SESSION TWO*


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2005)

Session Three was last night.  I hope to have updates later on today or sometime this weekend.

EDIT (2-17): Yeah, got busy with work and a writing project that is finally complete.  Updates start today hopefully.


----------



## Insight (Feb 20, 2005)

*Foray into the Caves - Part One*

*Tamos* regarded his newfound magic ring as it sparkled in the midday sun.  The Heroes were just an hour out of Merghis Keep, on their way to the *Caves of Chaos*.  It was summer, and back in his home town of Stirrick, Tamos would most likely have been helping at his family farm, feeding the livestock, working the fields, or helping to take spring goods to market.

Things changed when Tamos returned from the Monastery, however, but even the _new_ Tamos was not above working the farm when duty called.  Being so far away from Stirrick, even though it had only been two weeks, had been a life-changing experience.  This was twice now that Tamos had left Stirrick, only to one day return a changed man.

He looked down at the ruby and silver ring, and wondered how its reported magical abilities would protect him in battle.  It was a Ring of Protection after all, but Tamos wondered exactly how it worked.  Tamos figured he would learn soon enough.

His brother, *Rothrusk*, had his own concerns.  The aspiring Cleric's rash actions had already put his friends in danger once.  Rothrusk started to worry that he would do so again, and that perhaps the next time might be their last.  There had been a discussion about tactics the night before at the Traveler's Inn, involving all four of the Heroes.  Of the four, Rothrusk had the least grasp of these proposed tactics, and hoped that it would all come to him in the heat of battle.

And what was this business about divisions and factions within the Caves of Chaos?  The Hermit spoke of an 'Eater of Men' and those that followed it, and then a faction opposing those.  Just what sort of situation were the Heroes going to find when they arrived at the Caves of Chaos?

*Miles*, of course, had no such concerns.  He was a jovial Halfling after all, not concerned at all in the least about the future.  Miles was a curious sort, and had little time for planning and debate.  Though the Halfling had been present at the 'strategy meeting' the prior evening, Miles had just about forgotten everything that had been said.  

In fact, the only thing that concerned Miles at the moment was his supply of pipeweed.  "Hey," he said.  "Any of you have extra pipeweed?  I'm running a little low."

"I don't smoke," Tamos replied.  "And neither does my brother."

The Halfling didn't bother to even look in the Elf's direction, but *Lenalia* had other thoughts on her mind.  She too had been in danger, and though she didn't explicitly blame Rothrusk for the ill-planned battle against the Hermit, the Elf had fallen in the battle, and was unsure that she could trust the would-be Cleric to act responsibly in combat should the need arise.

Lenalia's other concern was the map Miles had acquired from the Dwarves.  It looked authentic enough, but created more questions that it answered.  There were cave entrances marked, but little in the way of notes as to what might be within the Caves.  Lenalia had collected all sorts of rumors regarding these Caves, and its inhabitants, and even Rocelin, the group's latest mentor, had warned the Heroes about choosing the wrong cave.

It was a fairly quiet and uneventful trip between Merghis Keep and the northbound road that would lead the Heroes very close to the Caves of Chaos.  Jokes were made - these were mostly the work of one Miles the Halfling - and there was a bit of discussion about using resources wisely and not splitting up once inside the Caves.

Rothrusk noted that the forest on both sides of the road closed in, and the foliage on both sides was dense, and becoming moreso.  The Altan Tepes Mountains rose in the distance, and all around them, the Heroes could tell they were among rolling hills.  Such notes were to be found on the Dwarves' map, and the Heroes knew they must be close to the clearing in which they would find entrances to the Caves of Chaos.

"Well," Miles said.  "This must be the place.  I'll have a look."  The Halfling, not waiting for a response from the other members of the group, darted into the forest, seeking this clearing.  The others waited for his return.

"He's going to get us into a lot of trouble, isn't he?" Tamos asked.

The others nodded, but didn't say a word.  They knew that the precocious and fickle Halfling, while skilled in the ways of stealth and subterfuge, was somewhat unreliable as a scout, but was a fine asset to have in the group in any event.  After all, Miles was skilled in things that none of the other members had any facility with, and Miles had more than proven his worth.

It wasn't long before Miles emerged from the forest.  "Are you coming or what?"

...

The Heroes were led to a clearing, a u-shaped opening in the forest canopy that abutted the curve of a steep hill.  According to the Dwarves from which the Heroes had obtained their map, the *Caves of Chaos* had long ago been mines, though the Dwarves didn't seem to know what had been mined in this place.  In any event, from what the Heroes had gathered from rumors and such, the Caves were now populated with all manner of evil humanoids - goblins, kobolds, perhaps others, and that many groups had forayed into the Caves to find their own demise.

So the trick would be to find which cave entrance was safest.  Before the Heroes was the clearing, and within the clearing, three wagons.  Two of the wagons seemed to have been here for a while.  They had no draft horses, and the backs of these wagons were pretty much bare of supplies and essential items.  One wagon had a pair of horses, but upon examination, these horses were malnourished and would need to be nursed back to health.

Tamos made a circuit of the clearing, and found several of the cave entrances marked on the Dwarves' map.  While comparing the Dwarves' map to reality, Tamos noted one such entrance marked as _'small goblins'_ on the map.  This cave might be a good first option.

Meanwhile, Miles tossed over the contents of the wagon that seemed to have arrived most recently.  He found in the back of the wagon supplies, most of which were still usable.  The Halfling recognized the banner on this particular wagon as belonging to some mercenaries from Specularum.  Miles had met these mercenaries on his way to the Borderlands from the south, and had traveled with them for half a day.

Giving the back of the wagon once last look, Miles tripped over something.  Examining it, the Halfling determined that this was a catch to open a _secret compartment_ built into the bed of the wagon.  "Come quickly," he called to the others.  "I've found something."

It didn't take long for Miles to discover that the secret compartment's latch was locked.  Luckily, Miles was not often hampered by the big folks' attempts to keep from from his prizes, and he just happened to have the tools to pick this lock.  After a few attempts laced with Halfling epithets, Miles sprung the lock.

As he did, Miles had the urge to jump aside, and it's a good thing he did, for as the lock was sprung, a stream of acid shot forth, and it would have washed the Halfling in acid had he stayed in place.  "Whew," he exclaimed.  "That was a close one."

"What's in there?" Tamos asked, peering into the wagon.

"Good question," Miles replied.  "Let's have a look."

As Tamos and Miles rifled through the contents of the secret compartment, Lenalia and Rothrusk decided to give the clearing another search.  During this search, Lenalia found a cave entrance Tamos had missed in his initial scan, and pointed it out.  This cave entrance was not on the Dwarves' map, and so the heroes decided to avoid it.

Miles emerged from the back of the wagon with a sack full of booty.  He and Tamos joined Lenalia and Rothrusk near the entrance to the cave marked 'small goblins' on the map.

"What do we have then?" Lenalia asked.

"Oh... not a bad haul," Miles replied.  "Some gold, a few potions.  Not sure what these do.  We could try one and see what happens."

Tamos frowned.  "I'm against that idea.  We should split them up amongst ourselves, and find out what they do later.  There are six potions total.  I see four of this yellow color, and two of this clear variety."

"How about each of us take a yellow potion, and Miles and Tamos each have a clear one?" Lenalia suggested.  They agreed, and split the gold as well.  

The Heroes faced the entrance to the Caves of Chaos, the one they determined that was likely the safest, but didn't know what they would encounter once they took that first step within.

"Everyone ready?" Miles asked, and then stepped inside.


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2005)

*Foray into the Caves - Part Two*

A certain amount of light trickled into the passage from outside, but given the angle of the sun, there would only be illumination for the first 15 feet or so inside the passage.  As Rothrusk, Lenalia, and Tamos looked on, Miles the Halfling made his way stealthily down the passage.

Just at the edge of where he could see, Miles could make out that he was at a four-way intersection.  He could hear nothing, and see even less beyond this point.  He turned to rejoin his companions when a noise was faintly audible from his right side.  The Halfling flattened against the nearest wall, but heard nothing more.  He decided to return to the outside.

"So what's in there?" Rothrusk asked.

"Not much," Miles replied.  "Well... there was this noise.  Not sure what it was exactly.  We should check it out, I suppose."

"What sort of noise?" 

"Hmm... my guess would be several normal-sized humanoids," Miles said.

"Normal-sized?" Tamos asked.

"You know," the Halfling replied.  "My size."

Rothrusk cleared his throat.  "We need to be careful then," he said.  "Let's get lanterns out.  Looks dark in there."

Tamos was somewhat impressed with his brother's courage, but still worried that Rothrusk was going to lead them into harm's way.  When lanterns were lit, Miles and Tamos entered the cave and tried to be as quiet as possible as they neared the intersection.

The light helped immensely, showing Miles and Tamos the entirety of the intersection, and also *6 Goblins* who were preparing an ambush and had not yet seen Miles and Tamos.

Quietly cocking and loading his crossbow, Tamos motioned to his allies to stop.  A well-placed shot of the crossbow dropped one of the Goblins in his tracks, alerting the rest that an attack was imminent.

As several Goblins tossed javelins at Miles and Rothrusk, who had just entered the intersection, Lenalia incanted magical words of power and zapped one of the Goblins with a missile of eldritch energy, killing it instantly.

Rothrusk had _caught a javelin in the chest_, and was forced to retreat, passed Tamos in the process, who was moving forward to take his brother's place at the front.

"Tough luck, brother," Tamos said.  "Get back there and heal yourself," he added.

Leaping forward, Tamos landed between a pair of Goblins and circle-kicked the both of them, and while this looked impressive, it was ineffective.  As Tamos did this, Lenalia again fired bolts of magic energy at another Goblin, which knocked the target unconscious.

Both Goblins facing Tamos drew their shortswords and stabbed, one tearing Tamos across the abdomen.   The other jumped past Tamos and went after the wounded Rothrusk, who had just started his healing devotions.

"Ack," he said.  "Leave me *alone*, foul goblin!"  One wild swing of Rothrusk's mace clanged off the Goblin's pot helm, cracking the little guy's skull and sending the Goblin to the ground.

Rothrusk, sure that the Goblin was not getting up, completed his devotions and healed himself.  "That's more like it."

But before Rothrusk could do anything else, one of the Goblins struck a lucky blow on Tamos.  Rothrusk watched helplessly as his brother took to the rocky floor, obviously unconscious - or *worse!*

The would-be Cleric advanced recklessly, swinging his mace aggressively at the remaining Goblins, who moved away from the crazed Human, right into the path of the waiting Miles, who struck and dropped one of the confused Goblins from behind.

The remaining Goblin slipped past Rothrusk and went after the Elf Maiden, Lenalia, nearly running her through with a spear.  Miles gave chase and took the foul humanoid down from behind. 

Rothrusk rushed to his brother's side.  "I hope it's not too late," he said.  "If Valerias is willing, he can still be brought back!"

"I hate to be the bearer of bad news," Miles said.  "There might be more of them back that way.  I doubt there's only six of them in this whole place."

"Agreed," Lenalia added.  "We can heal Tamos outside.  Let's go."

...

The Heroes made camp not far from the cave entrance, next to one of the abandoned wagons, a spot where they could see the opening to the Goblins' cave.

"Well that was disappointing," Miles said.  "I would have thought we could get a little further than _20 feet inside_ before turning around."

Rothrusk frowned at the Halfling's comment.  Tamos was mostly healed up, but still needed a few more hours of rest before he would be at full strength.  "Bad luck, that's all.  We'll be back there before too long."

"You're not thinking of returning to the Keep are you?" Miles asked.  "That would be crazy."

"No," Rothrusk replied.  "We need to recover.  I fear that despite our plans, we still weren't quite prepared."

"Goblin got a lucky shot in," Tamos said, sitting up.  "That's all."

"See, there's the spirit," Miles said.  "C'mon, let's go back there now."

"I am fine," Lenalia said before anyone asked.  "Perhaps we should go back, now that Tamos is pretty much healed."

Tamos stood up, dusting himself off.  "Don't hold back on my account," he said.  "Let's go."

...

The Heroes quickly found the bodies of their Goblin foes, and gave them a good search.  Lenalia, rather than rifle through the corpses, watched the passages, but no one came.  A few pieces of gold and silver were found, but not much more.  

"I say we head that way," Miles said, indicating the direction from which the Goblins had come.  "Chances are there's a cavern or something back there... maybe their real treasure."

"No harm in trying that passage," Rothrusk said.  

Though they tried to be quiet, the Heroes would have awoken the dead were that possible.  Luckily, no one was in the chamber just beyond the bend.  The Heroes found an *empty room*, with some stale foodstuffs, but not much more.  There were six mats of straw, enough for the Goblins they had encountered already.

Miles found some stairs leading down at the end of the chamber.  As he scampered down the stairs, the Halfling urged his companions to follow.  "Times a wastin," he said.

At the bottom of the first set of stairs was a small landing, and more stairs leading down beyond.  The Heroes continued down, and eventually found a passage leading to a door.

"Hmm... well, better try the door," Miles said, reaching for the handle.

"*Hold on*," Lenalia said.  "Harrian Thane taught us to listen at doors such as these.  Keeps one from a nasty surprise."

"Well sure... if you're trying to be _careful_..."

The Elf Maiden and the Halfling both pressed their heads to the door, urging Tamos and Rothrusk to be quiet.  The door was obviously thick, and neither heard much that was definitive.

"Sounds like someone or something is beyond this door," Lenalia said.  "Several somethings, but beyond that... it could be anything."

"Oh come on," Miles said, opening the door.

Inside was an *eating hall* of some kind.  It was a large chamber, complete with a pair of large tables.  Seated at the tables was a total of probably _6 male goblin-looking creatures_, but obviously much larger than the Goblins the Heroes had faced before.  In addition to the 6 seated males, there were 8 females of the same type.

Miles stared.  "*Hobgoblins*," he said breathlessly.

"No, no, *NO*," Lenalia said, slamming the door.  Tamos and Rothrusk each shot the Elf a strange look.  "We're going to have to find another way," she said.  "Let's get out of here."

The Heroes ran up the stairs as fast as they could, hoping the Hobgoblins didn't have any interest in following.  Fortunately for the Heroes, the Hobgoblins were in the middle of a meal and were not interested in four intruders at the moment.

Meeting up at the initial four-way intersection, the Heroes looked at one another.  

"Where to?" Rothrusk asked.

They did not know, but one thing was for certain.  The next decision they made might be their last.  The *Caves of Chaos* were proving to be more dangerous than the Heroes had imagined.


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2005)

*Foray into the Caves - Part Three*

The Heroes faced a decision: go straight ahead, across the intersection, or turn left, a path that would lead them deeper into the Caves.  Based on its trajectory, Miles surmised that the left passage (one that led straight in from the entrance) would not likely lead anywhere, as it was pointed directly at the area where they had found the Hobgoblin feed hall.  That passage was investigated anyway, and turned up a dead end.

So the only choice left was to proceed forward, and so they did.  They could all hear strange noises resonating from deeper within the Caves.  Miles identified the noises as being generally goblinoid, but could shed no further light on what the noises meant.

As the Heroes came to a t-intersection, Miles and Tamos stopped, cautioning the others to do the same.  Clearly, they had heard something nearby.  Sure enough, as the Heroes huddled into an empty space in the wall, they saw a *pair of Goblins* poking their heads around the corner, spears in hand.

The Halfling, eager to get the jump on these fellows and give his companions an edge, lightly stepped behind the pair of Goblins and struck one with his sword, running the creature through.  The other Goblin turned to face Miles, who happily clashed weapons with him.

As this transpired, Lenalia, Tamos, and Rothrusk came alongside Miles and his Goblin sparring partner, only to see *four more Goblins* coming from a room nearby.  Tamos fired a shot from his crossbow, but missed, as did his brother, Rothrusk.  Lenalia fired magical energy from her fingertips, dropping the first Goblin she saw.

Tamos popped over to aid Miles, and this movement distracted the Goblin enough for Miles to deliver to it a killing blow.

"Thanks, partner," Miles said.

Three more Goblins remained, and they launched javelins at Rothrusk and Lenalia.  Rothrusk and Tamos charged forward, engaging the remaining trio of Goblins in melee, and Miles moved to the side to flank.  Tamos broke through his Goblin's defenses quickly, delivering a telling blow to the side of the creature's head.

As Rothrusk sparred with his Goblin, a second flanked him, but had gotten himself between the two brothers, not a good position to be in.  Tamos took the opportunity to kick the Goblin squarely in the lower back, dropping the creature to the floor.  Rothrusk finished the Goblin off with a mace blow to the head.

"That's what I call teamwork," Rothrusk remarked.  Tamos only smiled.

Lenalia aided by firing off more magical energy bolts and heavily injuring the last Goblin, who tried to escape.  The creature yelped for aid as Miles struck it dead with his sword.

"There's more of them coming," Miles said.

"How do you know?" Rothrusk asked.

"I happen to speak their language," Miles said.  "It's come in handy a few times."

Sure enough, *half a dozen or more Goblins*, all armed with javelins, proceeded to take up defensive positions in an adjacent passage.  The Heroes found themselves at a distinct disadvantage here in the darkened hallways - their foes could see in the dark, but the Heroes had to rely on a lantern for illumination.

"I hear them around here somewhere," Tamos said.  "I can't see anything!"

As he said that, a javelin flew through the air and pierced Tamos through the chest.  A shocked but speechless Tamos fell to the stone floor, grasping the weapon as it was buried into him.

Lenalia, who could just barely make out the Goblins in the distance, had gotten her bow out, and fired off a shot at the Goblin who had struck Tamos, and hit the creature in the forehead, killing it instantly.

"This is not going to end well," Miles commented, trying to scamper forward and cause the Goblins to divide their forces.

This tactic worked too well.  Miles drew the Goblins' attention, and five of them drew clubs and moved cautiously forward to meet the Halfling.

"A little help here," the Halfling said.

The other Goblins, numbering three, launched another volley of javelins at Rothrusk, who had come to aid the fallen Tamos.  Two javelins struck Rothrusk, dropping the would-be Cleric to the ground.

Lenalia watched in shock as her allies' numbers had been cut in half.  She fired another shot with her bow, and took out one that was threatening Miles, but that still left the Halfling to square off against four of the creatures.  While the Elf maiden was confident in Miles' ability to handle one or two at once, all four might be too much. 

There was nothing she could do, however.  Miles struck down one of his combatants, but a pair of the Goblins jabbed at Miles with their maces, while the other beat the Halfling down to the ground.  Now, Lenalia was all alone, at the mercy of *seven Goblins*.

This was too much for Lenalia to deal with, and she knew it.  Taking a chance, she found one of the clear potions on Tamos, who had fallen nearby.  Lenalia took the clear one because she had heard somewhere that yellow potions were healing, and she was the only one of the group not to need any healing at this moment.  Drinking the clear potion, Lenalia _vanished_.

The Goblins yammered about the disappearing Elf, but did not seem to know what to do.  Lenalia had a wicked idea to save her friends, but had only the hope that the Goblins would fall for such a trick.

Using her deepest, scariest sounding voice, Lenalia (still invisible), spoke in the language of Dragons.   "Do you wish to flee," she asked,  "Or would you face the wrath of a very angry Red Dragon?  I am Raxinarius, and am hungry and haven't eaten in days.  Leave these to me, and I will eat them instead of you."

Whether the Goblins truly understood Lenalia or not, it was enough to cause them to flee the chamber back to whence they had come, leaving Lenalia alone with her fallen companions.

Taking the opportunity, Lenalia dragged off Miles, and in the process, became visible once again.  She found his yellow potion and poured into the Halfling's mouth, and sure enough, it was a healing potion.  Miles awoke, surprised to see Lenalia standing over him.

"Ow," he said.  "It hurts all over." 

"Help me get the others," the Elf said.  "Those yellow potions are for healing.  I believe we can still save them."

The pair returned to the chamber, and found Rothrusk and Tamos lying next to each other, still unconscious.  Miles took Rothrusk in hand, and dragged the large human out as best he could.  Lenalia did the same with Tamos, but first removed the javelin that had penetrated him, and putting her own yellow potion down his throat.  Tamos did not awaken, but Lenalia was sure that her potion had kept him from dying.

When they were all outside, Miles found Rothrusk's yellow potion and used it to rouse the would-be Cleric.  Waking, Rothrusk took his brother's unconscious body, and the Heroes made their way out of the Caves of Chaos.

They would need time to recuperate before returning.  One thing was for certain - the Heroes' will was undiminished, and their anger at being bested for a second time by the Goblins was enough to wash away any reasonable thoughts to escape the place.  No, the Goblins would pay soon enough...


----------



## Insight (Feb 21, 2005)

*Foray into the Caves - Part Four*

It wasn't until two days had passed that Tamos was recovered enough to sit up and talk.  He was badly injured and likely would have been stone dead had a few more moments passed in the Caves.  

The Heroes camped, a little further from the Caves of Chaos this time, well into the forest canopy that shielded that Caves from the Road to the east.

"It's about time!" Miles proclaimed, patting Tamos on the back.  

Each tap from the Halfling felt like the javelin was going back in.  "Ow, all right, enough," he said.

"So you are better?" Lenalia asked.

"Did you miss me?"

The Elf maiden demured.  "No," she replied.  "I was worried rats or wolves would eat you if we left you here to rest... that is all."

Tamos smiled.  "Well, to answer your question, yes, I am much better.  Thanks to my brother here."

Rothrusk shined his holy symbol.  "Don't thank me," he said.  "Thank Valerias."

"I suppose the lot of you are too scared to go back,"  Miles said.  "Pity, I think we were pretty close to some good treasure."

"Don't forget you almost died too, Miles," Lenalia said.  "In fact, we were all pretty close to death in there.  Those Goblins are rough customers."

Miles hopped up.  "They should be taught not to mess with us then."

"Mess with us?" Tamos asked.  "You realize of course that it was _US_ who were the intruders.  _WE_ were messing with _THEM_, not the other way around."

"Pish tosh," Miles replied.  "They have treasure... and... and they probably took it from someone... maybe even a HUMAN or something."

"He has a point," Rothrusk said.  "I highly doubt the Goblins' treasure is their own by right.  They have probably stolen it from someone."

"And that alone gives us the right to take it from them?" Tamos countered.  

"Those Goblins almost killed you," Lenalia said.  "Doesn't that make you angry?"

Tamos considered this question.  He had been taught at the Monastery not to feel strong emotions.  What was most important in life was clarity of thought.  Emotions were secondary, or perhaps tertiary to actions and reason.

"So, you're saying that you want to go back?" Tamos asked.

"Yes," Lenalia replied.  "This whole business is unsettling.  But I believe we should learn from it and prosper, rather than run away from it."

"Agree wholeheartedly," Miles said excitedly.  "Let's be off then!"

"Hold on there," Rothrusk cautioned.  "We are very low on rations.  In fact, we have just one day of water remaining."

"That's no problem," Miles replied.  "I saw a barrel of water in that Goblin room.  The first one."

"Yes, but is it safe?" Tamos said.

"Don't know til we try," Miles answered.  "I'll scout it out and see what we can find."

The Heroes broke camp and marched the half-mile back to the Caves.  Tamos was feeling better, but he still had a sneaking suspicion that something big was about to happen, _for good or for ill_.

...

It didn't take long for Miles to find the Goblins' barracks.  It was a dismal place, and obviously had not had a good cleaning in... well, forever.  The water barrel was easy enough to find.  It was still in the dark corner in which Miles had seen it to begin with a few days back.

The Halfling started pulling empty waterskins out of his backpack when he heard a thunderous noise of stamping feet.  This was obviously not a good sound, so he quickly jumped behind the water barrel.

Before two more second had passed, Miles peeked out from behind the barrel and saw a *shadowy form* coming closer and closer.  The light in the Goblins' barrack was hazy at best, and Miles had brought with him only a small lamp, which he was hiding behind the barrel so that he might still be able to see without distracting whatever was coming his direction.

As the creature got within range of Miles' lamplight, it was obvious that this was an *OGRE*.  The Halfling's heart skipped a beat, but he remained hidden.  The Ogre sniffed around, sensing that someone was near, but never found Miles and moved on down the passage, heading toward the exit.

When Miles was sure that the Ogre was gone, he emerged and finished filling the waterskins.  He then quickly darted out of the Caves, intent on warning his companions of the Ogre lurking within the Caves of Chaos!

...

The Heroes had made camp not far from the Caves and awaited Miles' return.  In the meantime, Rothrusk made devotions to his deity, as well as any other Immortal he could think of that would help.  Tamos rested, still not fully recovered from his grevious javelin wound.  Lenalia slipped into her reverie, and remained in meditation until Miles returned.

"Big... thing... Ogre!" he exclaimed, running to find the new camp.  "I saw it... didn't come out here, I hope!"

Rothrusk stood. "No, didn't see any Ogre out here."

"Whew," Miles replied.  "Well, I've got your water here.  Wake the others.  I think it's time to go in."

Tamos awoke, and overheard what Miles had said.  "With the Ogre in there?  Are you crazy?  Wait - don't answer that."

"Nah, he's gone now," Miles retorted.  "It'll be great fun.  C'mon!"

Everyone was roused and ready to return to the Caves.  One question remained: what of this Ogre, and what did its presence mean for the Heroes?  They would soon learn the answer to that question, and it would be the *death* of one of them!


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2005)

*Foray into the Caves - Part Five*

Carefully, or certainly as carefully as they could manage, the Heroes re-entered the *Caves of Chaos*.  It was getting somewhat dark outside, and a light rain was starting to fall.  The edges of the clearing near the various cave entrances were muddy, and the Heroes knew they would likely be trailing in mud on their footsteps.  At this point, leaving muddy footprints was the least of their concerns.

Miles, the Halfling, went in first, as had been customary in the last few jaunts.  He knew that an Ogre lurked somewhere within the Caves, probably nearby, although he had no evidence to suggest that the Ogre was even _from_ these caves (though it was a strong likelihood).

Before too long, Miles was into the intersection and waving his companions forward.  Rothrusk still held the lantern to use as a light source, enabling all to see.  The Heroes dearly hoped that this light would not attract the denizens of the Caves to descend on them en masse, but Miles, apparently an expert on Goblins, assured his allies that such was not the case.

The group worked its way through the Caves to the point where they had been ambushed before.  

"Maybe this isn't such a good idea," Tamos said.  "We didn't do so well last time we were here."

"Nonsense," Miles replied.  "Treasure is... just around that corner.  Why else would they be so vehemently guarding it?"

"That's probably true, brother," Rothrusk said.  "We'll be fine."

"Shh..." Lenalia cautioned.  "Someone is coming."

Sure enough, at the very edge of the Heroes' light, where only Lenalia, with her elfsight, could really make out any details, was a group of *six Goblins*, armed with javelins and maces.

At the same moment, a large hole opened in the wall across from where the Goblins had gathered, and through this hole stepped the *OGRE*!

"What is it, Lenalia?" Tamos whispered, reacting to the look of dread on the Elf maiden's face.  She merely pointed at the Ogre, not realizing that none of her companions could yet see the creature.

Miles scampered forward, using some benches as cover against the Goblins, and heard _something_ coming near him from the side, but could only make out a large, shadowy figure.

Tamos moved alongside, and Rothrusk moved slightly forward to back up his allies.

"Surrender, Goblins," Rothrusk announced.  The only reply was a volley of javelins, a few of which struck Tamos and Rothrusk, but they were none the worse for it.

Miles leapt acrobatically across the chamber, into the waiting darkness, hoping that he could gain a flank on the Goblins as they charged forward.  The Halfling was familiar with Goblin tactics for the most part, and believed he knew what to expect.  As he landed, Miles saw that the large shadowy figure had come into view, and that it was indeed the Ogre.

Tamos and Rothrusk still could not see the Ogre, but fired their crossbows at the Goblins who were charging forward, just as Miles had expected.  Both brothers each took out a Goblin, and Lenalia added to the body count by blasting one with her magical energy.

A trio of Goblins stopped just in front of Tamos and Rothrusk, and brandished their maces, clanging against the brothers' armor and weapons as they did.

Looking at the Ogre in disbelief, Miles figured that the big guy would instantly attack, but he did not.  In fact, the Ogre stood there, watching the battle unfold.

"Excuse me," Miles said in the language of Giants.  "Aren't you going to try to kill us?"

The Ogre looked down at the tiny Halfling.  "Why?"

Miles was most puzzled by this question, but decided to proceed.  "Well... uh... I dunno.  Say, would you like to help us get rid of these Goblins?  We have money..."

The Ogre looked at the Goblins, who were massing around Tamos and Rothrusk.  To this point, it would appear to be a stalemate, with neither side gaining an advantage.

Lenalia feared the Ogre, and didn't think he would help the Heroes at all.  But, in this case, she deferred to Miles to try to convince the Ogre to help out.

"Well, whaddya say?" Miles asked.

"Let me see this money..." the Ogre replied, handling his greatclub menacingly.

One of the Goblins broke free of the skirmish with Tamos and Rothrusk, and launched a sack of coins at the Ogre.  In Goblin tongue, he said, "Here, Ungeheuer.  Take these 200 gold coins and help us finish these intruders!"

Miles also understood Goblin language, and realized he would have to act quickly to counter the Goblins' far superior offer.  Lenalia, on the other hand, also understood Goblins' language, and also knew that the Heroes didn't have that sort of coin.  She would have to act quickly to stop the Ogre from turning the tide of the battle.

"Gah," Ungeheuer said, raising his greatclub.  "Money talks," he added.

Lenalia, trying to stop the Ogre, or at least get his attention away from Miles, fired her mightiest blast of eldritch energy at the creature, buffetting Ungeheuer across the chest.  The attack caused the Ogre to stumble back a few steps, but it was clear that the creature was not greatly inhibited with Lenalia's spell.

Miles tried to dodge the massive Ogre, but the larger creature's skills in combat far surpassed the Halfling's agility, and Ungeheuer smashed his great spiky club against Miles' back, _bending the Halfling in two_, in a way that not even a contortionist could appreciate.  The blow sent Miles sprawling across the floor, knocking into Tamos, who looked down to see Miles quite dead. 

"Miles," he said, kicking at the downed Halfling while still trying to maintain a defense against the Goblin horde.  

Rothrusk also looked over to see Miles bleeding on the ground.  "Here, handle these Goblins," he said.  "I'll heal Miles."

"Handle these Goblins?" Tamos demanded.  "There are *EIGHT* of them!"

Before Tamos or Rothrusk could act, they saw the Ogre, Ungeheuer, come into view.  Each of them backed off, as did the Goblins a step, unsure what their ally might do.

Lenalia moved forward against her better judgment, trying to aid Rothrusk and Tamos should the Ogre continue to attack.  Ungeheuer did just that, but in a way most unexpected.

"Sorceress!" he said, charging Lenalia, his club waving.  "Die!"

Lenalia backed off as quick as she could.  Tamos and Rothrusk could do little to help her, as they were themselves in a pretty untenable position, surrounded by Goblin warriors.

The Ogre swung twice.  The first attempt sailed wide of the mark as Lenalia made good use of her natural Elven quickness to evade Ungeheuer's attempt.  The second blow, however, found its mark, and _crushed the Elf maiden against the wall_.  She was down and bleeding.

Ungeheuer turned to face Tamos and Rothrusk, whose faces were strained with tension at the thought of their own imminent demise.

Tamos charged through the line of Goblins, taking a few glancing blows, and kicked Ungeheuer in the gut, knocking the Ogre back a step or two.  Rothrusk took the opportunity to bash a few Goblins who had gotten careless, and was now only facing six Goblins instead of eight.

Before the Ogre could deliver a blow to Tamos, he had tumbled behind Ungeheuer.  The creature swung wildly, but could not seem to match Tamos' skills at dodging.

The Goblins stopped trying to attack Rothrusk, and instead were speaking amongst themselves.  Rothrusk, though confused by this tactic, was glad to have the reprieve, and left the Goblins to aid his brother, whose time in fighting the Ogre was likely to be short without any help.

As Rothrusk arrived, both remaining Heroes looked up to see the Goblins raising javelins.  Fearing the worst, both brothers closed their eyes.  They indeed heard a thumping of javelins on flesh, but it was not their own.  _The Goblins had turned on the Ogre!_

Not understanding the cause of their serendipity, Tamos and Rothrusk fled.  As they rounded the corner, each peeked back into the chamber to see what was happening.  The Ogre, Ungeheuer, was taking on the Goblins, smashing them as they stuck him with knives and bashed at him with their maces.

As the fight moved back towards the place where the Goblins had come from, Rothrusk dashed back into the room to grab Lenalia.  She was still barely alive, and Rothrusk knew that a quick devotion to Valerias would at least save her life.  While the would-be Cleric ministered to Lenalia, Tamos took Miles in his arms and fled.  When Lenalia was stabilized, Rothrusk took her unconscious form and did the same.

Once in relative safety, Tamos and Rothrusk quickly examined the bodies of their fallen comrades.  All the yellow potions in the Known World would not have been able to save Miles.  Rothrusk pronouced him stone dead before Tamos could even ask.  Lenalia was another matter, and she was up and somewhat active before the Heroes left.

The Heroes took the wagon they had found in the clearing outside and used it to transport their goods, as well as the body of their fallen companion.  It was a silent ride back to Merghis Keep.  It would be a while before they could speak of these events, but it would not be their final trip to the *Caves of Chaos*.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 22, 2005)

It's always the fun-loving, little guy who gets killed first. 

Excellent story writting and playing!  Reminds me of the first trip I ever made into those Caves.


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2005)

*Liturgy for Miles (The Foray into the Caves Epilogue)*

The Heroes arrived at *Merghis Keep* in the broken down cart a few hours after the debacle at the Caves of Chaos.  Few words were exchanged on the trip back.  It was the loneliest trip of the Heroes' young lives.  The rain made the trip a bit easier in fact, giving each of the companions something else to think about.  No one wanted to dwell on the death of their affable Halfling ally.

The guardsmen had seen the Heroes a few times now, and let them pass without question.  Once they entered Merghis Keep, the Heroes went to the *Captain of the Guards*, with Lenalia leading the way.

"Excuse me sir," she said.  "We have met with an unfortunate circumstance and... need the services of an undertaker."

The Captain's countenance soured.  "I'm sorry to hear that," he said.  "What happened?"

"Not sure I want to..." Lenalia replied, looking off into the distance.  "We went to the Caves... there was an Ogre... we were lucky that the rest of us escaped at all."

"Yes," the Captain said.  "You are not the only ones to have problems with an Ogre in those Caves.  I wonder... Well, in any event, we do have someone trained in the art of preparing a body for burial.  My lieutenant, in fact, was apprenticed to an undertaker in Specularum before joining the Army.  He has been fulfilling that duty for us ever since he arrived here at the Keep."

Tamos and Rothrusk brought the body to the *Guard Lieutenant*, who ushered them into a specially prepared chamber for burial preparation in the levels beneath the Guard House.  It was most unpleasant, as neither Tamos nor Rothrusk had ever had to deal with a dead body before.  They left the Lieutenant to his business and returned to Lenalia's side as soon as possible.

"The service will be just before sundown," Tamos said coldly.

...

The rain came down even harder, but this did not deter Lenalia, Tamos, and Rothrusk from attending the burial ceremony for the comrade-in-arms they had just lost in the Caves.  There was a small _graveyard_ set aside just outside the walls of Merghis Keep.  It had seen must more use recently, ever expanding with each failed expedition into the Caves of Chaos.  

Each of the Heroes arrived in their finest attire.  They met with the Guard Lieutenant, his two assistants, and *Curate Ethelau*, who agreed to oversee the service.

As storm clouds gathered in the darkening sky, Curate Ethelau began the eulogy.  "Today, we commit to the bosom of the world a gentle soul, Miles, who served the cause of righteousness and was friend to many.  We did not know him long, yet Miles left an indelible mark on the lives of his companions.  He came to Merghis Keep by all accounts an outsider, but left this world in the company of his allies, fighting for the cause of Order and Law, trying as we all have been, to beat back the forces of _Chaos_ which threaten this land."

"We salute you, *Miles*, for your courage and heroism in the face of mortal danger, and your allies will continue the good fight in your honor, keeping always sacred your memory."

As a peal of thunder broke, and lightning perforated the clouds above, the Lieutenant's assistance lowered the casket into the rectangular opening in the muddy soil.  Curate Ethelau sprinkled holy water on the casket before a banner of the *Grand Duke* himself was placed thereupon.  When that was done, the Lieutenant's assistants began filling the void with soil.

There would be a headstone, but that would take some time.  The Provisioner would see to that matter, as it would be brought from a town to the south in a week or so.

Without saying a word, Lenalia and Tamos returned to the Keep.  Rothrusk stayed back to speak with Curate Ethelau.

"You feel regret about your fallen companion," she said.

"Of course," Rothrusk replied.  "Why wouldn't I?"

"There are many things that you will come to understand about the world, Rothrusk," Ethelau advised.  "Those Caves... they are a sort of proving ground for young men such as yourself.  Many do not survive such a testing.  Those that do are far stronger for the experience."

The pair started up the path to return to Merghis Keep.

"But surely one day, the Caves of Chaos will be cleared of those monsters."

"Oh it will happen, Rothrusk," Ethelau replied.  "I would not expect it to be soon.  The Castellan brought several bands of mercenaries to Merghis Keep not too long ago.  You probably already know of this.  In any event, those men came and left, with no remarkable change in the Caves or the population of monsters inside." 

"The mercenaries are gone?" Rothrusk asked.

"Oh yes," she answered.  "Apparently, they met with a nasty fate in the Caves and have already set out for points south.  They want no more to do with the *Borderlands*, or the *Caves of Chaos*."

Rothrusk didn't quite know what to say to this.  It only made stronger his desire to seek his fame and fortune elsewhere.

"Tell me, Rothrusk," she said after a period of silence.  "What did you learn from this experience?  Do you feel any stronger in your faith?"

The would-be Cleric thought on this.  "Somehow, I knew that we would survive.  The three of us anyway.  I have felt that since we started all of this a few weeks back.  Has it only been a few weeks... seems longer."

"What of Miles, your departed friend?  What will you do to honor his memory?"

Rothrusk hadn't considered this.  "I... don't know.  Hadn't really thought that far ahead."

"This issue is not resolved in your mind... or in your heart," Ethelau revealed.  "You must pray on this.  A suitable method to honor your fallen ally will come to you in time.  It is important that you do these things.  The Immortals will smile on you."

The pair exchanged a few more words, and then each made their own way once they made it inside the Keep.  Rothrusk went to find Lenalia and Tamos.  They would need some relief, and that was most likely to come at *Shardstone Tavern*.

...

The Tavern was alive with activity when the Heroes Three arrived.  They had rested, and were ready to drink their sorrows away.  The Heroes found that they were hardly alone in this.  In fact, many adventurers had met bitter ends in the Caves of Chaos, and most of the survivors were here in Shardstone Tavern to forget what they had been through.

Lenalia secured a table while Tamos and Rothrusk secured ales (and a wine for the Elf maiden).  *Mirra*, the serving girl who had spoken with Rothrusk on a few occasions, was very busy, but found the time to ask Rothrusk how it had gone in the Caves.  Mirra did not have time for a long conversation, and was sorry to hear that Miles had met his end.  She promised to speak more with Rothrusk about this some other time when she wasn't so busy.

The Heroes sat down at a table with four chairs, which was normal in the tavern.  At each places was set a drink.  For Tamos and Rothrusk, an ale each, and for Lenalia, of course, her Elven wine.  What struck Lenalia was the placement of a _fourth drink_ at the empty seat.

"Are we expecting someone?" she asked, extending her hand towards the drink sitting alone.

Rothrusk smiled and stood, holding his ale in one hand.  "In memory of our fallen companion, *Miles*," he said loudly enough to be heard over the din of drunken revelry.  "We salute you, Miles, and your devotion to the cause, _whatever that might be_."

Tamos joined his brother in standing, his own ale held at chest height.  "*Miles*, we won't let such a sorrowful end to your adventures put an end to ours.  We will fight the good fight in your memory, and ensure that your loss was not in vain."

Lenalia stood, raising her wine glass.  "To *Miles*, who brought a smile to my face when even I didn't know I had it in me.  Rest well, my friend.  We will see you soon."

The Heroes Three raised their drinks in a final silent toast, clicking their vessels together, and finished them off, slamming them down on the table.

Tamos smirked. "Hey - that Halfling owes me money!"

The rest of the night passed as the Heroes drank to forget, drank to remember, and most importantly, drank to get drunk.  They gained a newfound respect for their fallen companion and for each other, and soon, they would return to the Caves with a newfound respect for what creatures they would find there.

*END GAME SESSION THREE*


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2005)

*Revenge is a Dish Best Served... Part One*

Darkness.  Someone or something had shot out the lantern, and with it, any chances for most of the intrepid adventurers to see what they had gotten themselves into.

*Neroue*, the Elf maiden with sorcerous powers, was already gone, lost to the Bugbears on the first entry into the Caves.  She had made the unfortunate choice to get too close to one of the goblinoid brutes, and met her end on a sour note.  *Sjoberg*, a wild barbarian of the North, along with his pet wolf, Valkyrie, could still be heard struggling, though Sjoberg could not see anything.  Likewise, *Vanidorr*, a roguish fellow from Specularum.  He too fought valiantly against the Bugbears in the dark, but lost any sense of where he was fairly quickly.

The darkness had split them off from their other companions, *Humdarr Ironbelly*, a  Dwarf known more for his love of cheap whiskey than his purported combat skills, *Arodee*, a Halfling and erstwhile musician and traveling fop, and *Rytahl*, a female Half-Elf warrior-maiden from the Barony of Kelvin just south of the Borderlands.  Humdarr could see in the dark, as was common among the Dwarves.  He had tried to lead his friends away from the dangerous Bugbears (and towards a cask of Goblin Wine he had seen in an adjacent room), but this tactic was hardly successful.  Before too long, Humdarr was a prisoner of the Bugbears, leaving Arodee and Rytahl to fend for themselves.

Chaos ensued, as was all too common on a first-time foray into the *Caves of Chaos* (hence the name), and it wasn't long before the adventurers were fleeing for the exit.  Unfortunately, none who were free could see, and it was a matter of survival just to keep from getting killed by a stray Bugbear axe blow or spear thrust, much less finding one's way in the dark.

Vanidorr, after several close calls, managed to find the exit just by chance, and saw Rytahl, his companion.  She was waiting there behind a large tree in the clearing, his bow ready for a Bugbear popping out of the cave.  She was alone, and while also beat up, was still alive for the moment.

"You escaped too," Vanidorr pointed out.

"Yes," the Half-Elf  replied.  "But get away from the cave entrance.  They could come after us!"

Seeing the wisdom in Rytahl's words, Vanidorr joined her behind the tree and got out his crossbow, loaded it, and waited.

"So none of the others have made it out?" Vanidorr asked after a while.

"No,"  Rytahl replied.  "I see that the Bugbears made a mess of you as well."

"I'm still alive," Vanidorr pointed out.  "Wish I could say the same about our friends."

Rytahl smirked, still watching the cave entrance.  "I'm not certain we will ever see them again, to be perfectly honest."

Vanidorr looked up at her.  "Why do you say that?"

"You saw what they did to poor Neroue," she replied.  "And the way we got split up in there... it's a wonder you and I got out alive."

"Yes," Vanidorr said.  "I think Sjoberg got himself captured.  His wolf too."

"That's odd," Rytahl observed.  "I think Humdarr was captured.  I wonder why the Bugbears wouldn't just kill them."

"No idea," Vanidorr replied.  "Maybe the Bugbears use them as slaves or something."

"Or commodities," the Half-Elf added.  "Perhaps to trade them to someone."

"Humdarr did overhear something about factions within the Caves," Vanidorr said.  "I didn't really hear the whole thing."

"Perhaps you should pay better attention," Rytahl remarked.  "The Bugbears are part of some alliance.  Their leader is someone named the *Eater of Men*.  Doesn't sound like someone I'd like to cross."

"Is that the same fellow they called *Slaymane*?" Vanidorr queried.

"Yes, I believe so."

"And there are other alliances within the *Caves* as well," Vanidorr said.  "This much I *do* remember."

"An Evil Priest named *Azgorod* or somesuch," Rytahl replied.  "He leads the alliance that seems to directly oppose Slaymane's.  The third alliance, that of the Goblins and Hobgoblins, they follow an Ogre named *Ungeheuer*."

"I'm surprised Humdarr was sober enough to translate all of that," Vanidorr said, laughing.

"What should we do now?" Rytahl demanded.  "We can't wait here all day to see if our friends emerge.  Besides, I don't really think they're going to come out of there... on their own anyway..."

Vanidorr stood and shot Rytahl a glare.  "You don't think you and I should go in there and rescue them?  We don't stand a chance on our own!"

Rytahl smiled.  "No, of course not, *by ourselves*.  I have an idea, though.  Let's head back to *Merghis Keep*."

...

*Shardstone Tavern* was as alive as ever.  *Tamos* and his brother, *Rothrusk* were at the bar, talking to the barkeep, a Dwarf named *Sandros Shardstone*, owner and proprietor.  While Tamos was trying to find out more about the mercenaries who had apparently blown through Merghis Keep in a hurry, Rothrusk's questions centered on the barmaid *Mirra*, and when she might return.  Shardstone did not seem amused at these questions, though he was happy to answer Tamos' queries.

"So... no idea when Mirra's going to be back then?" Rothrusk asked.  

Sandros smirked and returned to Tamos' question.  "I'd say there were about a hundred of them," he said as he cleaned glass mugs and ale steins.  "Most of them young pups with no more training in the use of a halberd than I do in dancing.  And strange as it may seem, I'm no dancer!"

The three laughed, Rothrusk a little harder than was probably appropriate for such a lame joke.  Tamos and Shardstone glared at Rothrusk.

"What?  It was funny."

"Anyway... So these mercenaries, they left here when?" Tamos asked.

"Dunno... "Shardstone replied.  "I'd say, if I had to guess, about a day before the three of you returned from the *Caves*."

"How do you know that?" Rothrusk asked.  "Are you keeping tabs on us or something?"

Shardstone stared at the would-be Cleric for a moment, then returned to the task at hand.  "Lad, I've got better things to do than babysit a bunch of adventurers.  Just so happens I have a good memory.  I make it my business to know when my customers come and go.  It's come in handy in the past."

"Sorry about my brother," Tamos said.  "We'll stop bothering you now."  He took Rothrusk's shoulders and guided him away from the bar.  "Smooth move.  He _was_ a good source of information."

They found a table and sat down.  Just as they did, Lenalia, now fully recovered from her grevious wounds at the hands of the *Ogre*, arrived and sat down with them.

"Hello, gentlemen," she said.  "Have we learned anything about the *Caves* or the mercenaries who went in there not too long ago?  Or did we just get plastered?"

"No," Tamos said.  "Not much of either, unfortunately.  "It seems there were a hundred or so of those mercenaries.  Shardstone says most of them were green."

"Inexperienced mercenaries?" Lenalia asked.  "That seems rather strange."

"I agree," Tamos replied.   "From what we have learned so far, it seems that the *Castellan* brought the mercenaries here to clear out the *Caves* once and for all.  I would think that would required experienced warriors, and a great deal of planning.  Neither of which seems to have happened in this case."

"Was it just a show then?" Rothrusk asked.

"Perhaps," Lenalia offered.  "Still... I wonder."

At that moment, a pair of wounded and badly abused travelers entered Shardstone Tavern, one a male human, and one a female Half-Elf.

As no one seemed particularly interested in them, the pair wandered to the bar and spoke with Sandros Shardstone.  But Lenalia had seen the pair enter and wondered who they were, and if their wounds were the result of a recent attempt at the *Caves*.

The Elf maiden rose and joined the roughened pair at the bar.  "Looks like you two have seen some action," she said.

The female turned to face Lenalia.  "Indeed," she replied.  "We have just come from the *Caves of Chaos*.  I am Rytahl, and this is my friend, Vanidorr."  As she said this, the human gesticulated toward Lenalia.

"So you and Vanidorr attempted to go into the *Caves* on your own?" Lenalia asked.

"Oh no, not at all," Rytahl said.  "We... there were more of us... they are lost."

Vanidorr stepped in.  "We need someone to aid us in rescuing those who we believe survived.  *Will you help us?*"


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2005)

*Revenge is a Dish Best Served... Part Two*

The companions, old and new, sat at a table in a relatively quiet corner of *Shardstone Tavern*, discussing plans on a new foray into the *Caves of Chaos*.  The barmaid, *Mirra* had arrived, which distracted *Rothrusk* from the discussion.

The rest of the Heroes spoke about what each had learned about the *Caves* and what trouble they might encounter on going back there.

"Like I said, there are three factions within the *Caves*," *Rytahl* explained.  "I believe we encountered the faction loyal to *Slaymane*, also known as the *Eater of Men*.  Apparently, he has *Bugbears* and *Orcs* in his alliance, among other creatures I suppose."

"In addition, we know of two other factions," *Vanidorr* added.  "The Evil Priest *Azgorod* leads one, and an Ogre, *Ungeheuer*, leads the other, which is from what I understand, a barely-cohesive collection of *Goblins* and *Hobgoblins*."

"Yes, we have had the unfortunate pleasure of meeting *Ungeheuer*," *Lenalia* said.  "My ribs still hurt a bit from that meeting."

"But we're going to get him back for killing our friend, *Miles*," *Tamos* said.  "It's payback time."

"I think it would be wise to help our new friends first," Lenalia cautioned.  "Perhaps if we can free their captive allies, we can join forces and deal with this *Ungeheuer* and his minions."

Tamos sighed, and realized quickly the wisdom in the Elf maiden's words.  "Agreed," he said.  "If you would be so kind, new friends, we would ask for your aid in return, once we have freed your friends... if indeed they can be saved."

"While I can't speak for those in captivity," Vanidorr replied.  "I know that Rytahl and myself can commit ourselves to your cause."

"Vanidorr is fairly certain the barbarian *Sjoberg* was captured, along with his wolf, Valkyrie," Rytahl said.  "I believe our Dwarven friend, *Humdarr*, was captured.  We are not certain what may have become of our other ally, *Arodee*, a Halfling minstrel."

"We must make haste, as time is likely not on our side," Lenalia said.  "I imagine that those *Bugears* have dire plans in place for your friends.  We must free your friends before anything happens to them."

"Agreed," Vanidorr said.  "Let's be off."

"C'mon, Rothrusk," Tamos said, grabbing the aspiring Cleric and would-be romantic.  "We've got work to do."

Mirra smiled and waved goodbye to Rothrusk and his friends, and hoped she would see them again.  Something would soon happen to take the barmaid's mind off her Heroes, however, if only for the moment.

The Heroes spent very little time getting their wagon ready, paid the stableboy for watching their draft horses, and made their way out of *Merghis Keep*, headed for the *Caves of Chaos*.

...

It was an uneventful journey from *Merghis Keep* to the *Caves*, especially since all of the travelers had taken this trip at least once before.  Seemingly, the *Bandits* that had plagued the road were gone now, perhaps a byproduct of the mercenaries' assault on the *Caves* a few days back.  The mercenaries' presence would likely have scared the *Bandits* away, if only for a week or so.

The Heroes arrived at the clearing to find the abandoned wagons now gone, though Vanidorr and Rytahl explained when asked that they had not seen these abandoned wagons when they had arrived at the clearing.  After some deductive reasoning kicked in, the Heroes realized that someone had come to take the wagons away, probably a day after Tamos, Rothrusk, and Lenalia had fled following the encounter with *Ungeheuer*.

Within the glade that conceals the clearing from the road, the Heroes made camp and stayed the night, waiting until morning to sneak into the *Bugbear Caves*.  Using the *Dwarves' Map of the Caves* that Miles had acquired, the Heroes were able to determine which cave entrance lead to the Bugbears, and where the captives might be found.

Vanidorr, who sometimes fashioned himself a sneak-thief, offered to scout the cave entrance, and since no one objected, Vanidorr headed inside, a lantern providing him illumination in the darkness of the *Bugbear Caves*.  When Vanidorr slipped out of view, Tamos, who was also light on his feet, proceeded inside, cautioning the others to remain outside unless called.

Gesturing, Vanidorr got Tamos' attention.  He pointed at *3 Bugbears* who had set up a guard station just inside the cave entrance.  Vanidorr had been too slow to get Tamos' attention, however, as was obvious when the *Bugbears* attacked!

The *Bugbears* hurled javelins at Tamos and Vanidorr before closing in with their morningstars.  Vanidorr deftly evaded their attacks, and bounced back into the tunnel leading outside, producing his small crossbow in the process.  "We've got company!" he called into the tunnel, firing his shortbow at one of the *Bugbears*.

In response, Rytahl, the Half-Elf warrior maiden, charged inside, her flail swinging as she went.  She arrived to find Tamos engaged with a pair of *Bugbears*, and smashed one's side with her weapon.  The *Bugbear*, enraged with Rytahl's attack, struck her across the midsection his his morningstar, sending the Half-Elf reeling.

Lenalia dipped around the corner to see the combat and drew her bow.  Letting loose an arrow, the Elf maiden barely missed hitting Tamos in the head as he engaged a *Bugbear*.

"Hey, watch it!" Tamos called out, seeing the arrow fly by.

As Rytahl got to her feet, Rothrusk arrived at her side, his holy symbol out.  "Please," he said.  "Stay still for a moment so I can heal you."  With little choice, the Half-Elf did as asked, hoping her allies could hold off the rest of the *Bugbears* without her help while she was being healed.

"All better," Rothrusk pronounced, standing up from finishing his devotions to Valerias.

"Watch out!" Rytahl called out, reaching for her flail as a *Bugbear* lumbered behind Rothrusk.

The aspirant turned just in time to get his shield partially into position as the *Bugbear* brought his morningstar to bear.  The blow knocked Rothrusk back into the wall, and for the moment, unconsciousness.

Rytahl scrambled to her feet and swung her flail wildly at the creature, trying to draw its attention away from the downed Rothrusk.

Meanwhile, Tamos had his own problems.  The *Bugbear* he was fighting had glanced him a few times with the morningstar, and he was bleeding.  Tamos' own blows had done little to slow the creature, and he had even tried tackling the *Bugbear*, who, being much larger than Tamos, rebuffed the attempt.

Vanidorr set down his lantern, hoping that the *Bugbears* wouldn't get the idea to break it like last time, and charged forward, his shortsword drawn.  He leapt high in the air, tumbling off a rock wall and over the *Bugbear* Tamos was occupying.  The creature's attention thus distracted, Tamos struck the creature a fatal blow, a wicked combination of hands and feet, dropping the *Bugbear* to the ground.

"Those are some nifty moves," Tamos remarked.  

"Thanks," Vanidorr replied.  "It's what I do best!"

But the plucky rogue was not alone.  Soon, he was joined by another *Bugbear*, who moved into position and swung his morningstar, battering Vanidorr about the head, sending the human careening to the floor.

Lenalia, her bow rearmed, found a waiting target and shot an arrow through the eye of the *Bugbear* that had dropped Vanidorr, causing the creature to spin around wildly, grasping its face.  The *Bugbear* ran down the hall and away from the Heroes, leaving them with only one creature remaining in this chamber.

Rytahl spun her flail about, catching the remaining *Bugbear* with a few glancing blows.  As she did this, Rothrusk recovered, and seeing that the Half-Elf was alone against the creature, joined her, using his mace to even the odds a bit.  Before too long, Tamos joined the struggle, launching a valiant jump kick that caught the *Bugbear* off balance, leaving him open to Rytahl's finishing blow, a strike to the forehead that dropped the *Bugbear* to the ground.

"*Vanidorr*," Rytahl said upon seeing her ally bleeding and unconscious on the ground not more than ten feet away.  "Please save him!"

Rothrusk, knowing his role well, rushed to Vanidorr's side, and immediately began incanting words to entreat Valerias for a healing.  The aspirant applied his own healing skills to the effort, and before too long, Vanidorr was up and around.

"Thanks for healing us," Vanidorr said.  "That was a close one."

"Don't thank me," Rothrusk said.  "Thank Valerias.  I am merely his vessel."

"We don't have time for this," Lenalia cautioned.  "We need to keep moving before the *Bugbears* know we're here.  I doubt we want the _whole tribe_ coming down on us before we can rescue your friends."

The Elf maiden was right, of course, and another set of challenges waited right around the corner...


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2005)

*Revenge is a Dish Best Served... Part Three*

"So these are *Bugbears*..." *Rothrusk* said, looking over the fallen pair lying prostrate on the cavern floor before him.

"Yes," *Rytahl* said, "Though I hadn't really seen them in the light before just now... yuck!"

*Vanidorr* and *Tamos* had gone off to scout for the chamber where captives were held.  *Lenalia* ignored the other two discussing the finer points of creature identification and concentrated on watching for more Bugbears.

Finding a bizarre curved passage in an area that had been to this point clearly a _created_ and not a _natural_ system, Vanidorr edged forward carefully.  Tamos, seeing that something ahead had attracted Vanidorr's attention, followed behind.  The curved passage led to a heavy iron door.

When he reached Vanidorr, Tamos spoke quietly.  "What do you think of this?  Did you and you allies ever make it to this point?"

"I don't think so," Vanidorr replied.  "This seems... ominous to me.  Not sure why."

"Perhaps we should listen at the door," Tamos suggested.

"Good idea," Vanidorr replied, and did so.  After a few moments, he retreated a few steps to rejoin Tamos.  "Not sure.  Sounds like something or a few somethings, some talking.  Too muffled to tell what they were saying."

"Do you understand *Bugbear* language?" Tamos asked.

"Um... not really," Vanidorr replied sheepishly.

Meanwhile, Rytahl and Rothrusk had investigated the square chamber from which the trio of *Bugbears* had come.  From there, the pair of adventurers found a stairway leading up, and wondered what might be up there.  Lenalia, seeing them straying away from her, anxiously waved them to her, and they eventually joined the Elf maiden.

"We must stay together," Lenalia cautioned.  "This place is far too dangerous for us to get split up."

Vanidorr and Tamos returned to the rest of the group.  "Well, there's a room up there, probably infested with *Bugbears*," Tamos announced.  

"At the t-intersection?" Lenalia asked.  "What's down the other way?"

"Stairs down," Vanidorr replied.

"We found some stairs leading up down that way," Rothrusk offered.

"What to do..." Rothrusk asked to no one in particular.

"One thing is for certain," Rytahl said, "We will be a lot better off once we find *Humdarr* and *Sjoberg*.  Should even the odds significantly."

"Yes," Tamos said.  "But will they be able to help fight these *Bugbears* on our way out?  What condition will they be in after being held captive for many days?"

...

The damned *Bugbears* could see in the dark, and since there was no need for the captives to see, there was, of course, no light.  Sjoberg could tell he was in a small room with one entrance, and that he was not the sole captive in this chamber.  *Bugbears* would come in a few times a day to check on the captives and toss in scraps of food, and there was a bowl of dirty water within arm's reach of each of the captives.

Sjoberg got the sense that he was chained on a loop with another captive, since when he tried to move, there was a shuffling from nearby, as if someone else was being tugged at the same time.

"Friend," he said to the darkness.  "If you speak the Common, we can help each other escape."

All he heard at first was a grumbling.  "Speak, human..." the voice said.

"This chain, it binds us together," Sjoberg explained.  "We both pull on it.  Our strength pulls it from the wall.  Make sense?"

"They kill us for escape," the voice said.  "*Bugbears* not like escape."

"Just try," Sjoberg suggested.  There was a great straining on both captives' parts.  Links clacked together as they lost slack, and both Sjoberg and his captive ally felt the chain start to give, but not before muscle fatigue brought both captives down.

"Heroic effort, my friend," Sjoberg said.  "We will free ourselves soon, methinks.  I am called Sjoberg, and hail from the North.  What is your name, friend?"

"I am *Chornin*," the voice said.

...

"There are some noises down the stairs," Tamos whispered back to the rest of the group.  He and Vanidorr bookended the passage, peering down into a dark chamber.  There were indeed noises coming from the chamber below, and both Vanidorr and Tamos knew that *Bugbears* to be near.

The rest of the group waited behind, with Rytahl holding the lantern that gave the scouts enough light to barely make out the stairs.

Vanidorr quietly returned to the intersection.  "More of them most likely," he said.

"No sense waiting up here then," Rothrusk, the aspiring Cleric, said, starting forward.  Before anyone could stop him, Rothrusk had joined his brother at the top of the stairs.

Tamos stared at his brother, who was not much known for his stealth.  "Going somewhere?" he asked.

"Let's see what's down there," Rothrusk suggested.  "Bet that's a guard room, with our friends-to-be just beyond."

"That's quite an assumption," Tamos remarked.  "What makes you so certain?"

"Faith, my brother," Rothrusk said, descending the stairs.  Rothrusk drew his mace, and held his shield in his left hand, ready for anything.  He made enough noise to wake the *Goblins* on the other side of the clearing, and this prompted the rest of the Heroes to ready their own defenses.

Rytahl lurched forward, with Lenalia following close behind, her bow ready with an arrow.  The light from Rytahl's lantern gave Rothrusk and Tamos, who was creeping down slowly, some illumination with which to work.

When Rothrusk reached the bottom of the stairs, he could see a rather large, empty chamber.  Of course, he hadn't quite entered the room, but from what he could see, it seemed uninhabited.  He turned to face the others on the stairs.  "Looks like no one's home," he announced.

Just as he did, *a pair of brutish limbs* pulled the would-be Cleric into the darkness beyond, spurring his companions into action.

Before Rothrusk could be completely beaten to a pulp, Rytahl entered the room, intent on drawing some of the *Bugbears'* attacks.  When she came inside, the warrior-maiden instinctively drew her pick, dropping her lantern in the process, her other hand already occupied with her flail.  The Heroes were fortunate that the lantern did not shatter upon striking the stone floor.

Rytahl and Rothrusk, though valiant, were not enough to hold the *5 Bugbears* in the chamber off by themselves.  By the time Tamos arrived, Rothrusk was down for the count, and though Rytahl had dropped one of the *Bugbears*, she was now faced with four of the creatures, and would likely not last long.

"This was a bad idea!" Tamos proclaimed, rushing to his brother's side.  Lenalia was fast at his side, her bow at the ready.  "Cover her," he said.  "We've got to get Rothrusk out of here and come back when we're ready."

Without a word, Lenalia fired arrows at the *Bugbears*, drawing them away from Rytahl, who was proving herself to be quite the combatant.  With a fighting retreat, Rytahl managed to get to the entrance, where she met Lenalia.

"Vanidorr," she said.  "You're missing all the fun!"

Her stealthy companion had just made the bottom of the stairs, but was none too amused by what he saw. "You could have been killed in there!"

The unconscious Rothrusk was taken to the top of the stairs.  Tamos, shuffling through Rothrusk's things, looking for healing herbs, or bandages, found instead a yellow potion!  Knowing this to be a healing potion, Tamos dumped it down his brother's throat, which quickly roused the aspirant.

"Where am I?" Rothrusk asked, standing.

"Hurry," Tamos said.  "The others will need our help!"

Meanwhile, Vanidorr and Lenalia kept a pair of *Bugbears* at bay with their bows, while Rytahl faced off against a pair of females, who were hardly shrinking flowers.  In fact, the females were as tough as the males in any regard.

By the time Rothrusk and Tamos returned to the scene, Rytahl had dropped another *Bugbear*, but was greviously wounded, and had to withdraw.  Tamos gladly took her place, and finished off the final female.  On the other side, Vanidorr had drawn his shortsword and was busy dancing around the pair of males while Lenalia peppered them with her magical energy bolts.

Tamos joined Vanidorr in melee, with Rothrusk using his crossbow to add to the assault.  Soon, all of the *Bugbears* had hit the floor.  It was not without cost, as Rytahl was quite badly injured, and Vanidorr was not far behind her, following a lucky morningstar strike to his midsection.

"Look," Lenalia said after a brief search of the room had begun.  "A key ring!"  She snatched it up and took a look at the doors, one on each short side of the rectangular chamber.  "I imagine these keys fit those doors."

"Not sure we should just go opening doors," Tamos said.  "We have wounded."

"Nonsense," Lenalia said, rushing to one of the doors.

Before she had a key in the lock, Tamos joined her.  "At least do me the courtesy of listening at the door before you open it..."

"Oh, very well," she said, acquiescing.  She knelt, and used her keen Elven hearing.  "Sounds like some grunting.  Very odd."

Tamos knelt.  "Let me try," he said.  A loud crack could be heard throughout the chamber, causing Lenalia and Tamos to stand and back away.

Lenalia silently handed Tamos her key ring as she readied her staff for battle.  She nodded at Tamos to open the door.  He paused.

"We might as well see what that was," she whispered.

Tamos keyed the lock, and had it turned halfway when the door burst, nearly from its hinges altogether.  The agile Tamos dodged door pieces and rolled away from the spot, only to be quickly set upon by a wild-haired, musclebound human, straining with rage.

The man glared as he hovered over the prone Tamos and said, "*WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?*"


----------



## Tony Vargas (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been enjoying your story, I've always liked the early levels, when everything's a challenge. 

So, which of the new characters are PCs?   I assume one is a replacement for Miles?  Did you pick up a 5th player?


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2005)

Tony Vargas said:
			
		

> I've been enjoying your story, I've always liked the early levels, when everything's a challenge.




Heh.  It sure is.  Wait til they tangle with the Ogre again!



> So, which of the new characters are PCs?   I assume one is a replacement for Miles?  Did you pick up a 5th player?




The actual PCs are:

Rothrusk
Tamos
Lenalia
Miles (RIP) / Sjoberg
Rytahl
Vanidorr


----------



## MichaelH (Feb 28, 2005)

Very entertaining so far, Insight.  I recently became very interested in the new Castles & Crusades system from Troll Lord Games, and I plan to run The Keep using those rules very soon.  Should be great fun.

How about a rogues gallery for your PCs.


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2005)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Very entertaining so far, Insight.  I recently became very interested in the new Castles & Crusades system from Troll Lord Games, and I plan to run The Keep using those rules very soon.  Should be great fun.




The Keep wasn't difficult at all to 'convert' for 3.5.  All of the creatures are standard MM critters, so I just used the regular versions, with a few levels added here or there for the tougher ones.  And at low levels, I don't have to worry about most of the powergaming aspects that higher level characters tend to use to break adventures.



> How about a rogues gallery for your PCs.




I'd love to post them up.  First, I need to snatch the PCs' character sheets when they're not looking!


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2005)

*Revenge is a Dish Best Served... Part Four*

"Woah, buddy," *Tamos* said, struggling to get away from the seething barbarian.  "We're here to rescue you!"

*Sjoberg* looked up briefly, and by luck, spotted *Vanidorr* and *Rytahl*, his former companions.  That and the barking of his wolf, *Valkyrie*, snapped Sjoberg out of his momentary rage.

He bounced up, looking around the room wildly.  "By Odin's beard," he exclaimed.  "You *have* come to free me!"

The wolf came to his side.  "Friends," Sjoberg continued, "I see you have gained some new allies."

"Yes," Vanidorr replied.  "These are *Rothrusk* and *Lenalia*," he said, waving in their direction.  "And you have already met Tamos."

The prone adventurer waved casually and spring to his feet.  "Greetings," he said.

"I must find he who has aided me," Sjoberg explained.  "We struggled together to free ourselves of those foul chains."

"You were chained together?" Vanidorr asked.

"Yes," Sjoberg replied.  "My ally in bondage, *Chornin*.  Come out where we can see you.  You are safe, friend."

From the darkness emerged a *hulking humanoid*, covered in coarse, white fur, with the facial features of a jackal, or a goat, or perhaps an inhuman mixture of both.  He stood on a pair of knee-backed furry legs, complete with canine paws.  His arms were more humanoid in nature, and he gripped his broken chain in one hand, expecting danger.

"I am *Chornin*," he said.

...

After a more lengthy search of the *guard room*, the Heroes discovered some coin, as well as four yellow potions, and used these to bring Rytahl and Vanidorr back to full health.  As neither Sjoberg nor Chornin had nay weapons, both took up morningstars from the slain *Bugbears*.  There was a bit of consternation from some of the group about arming this _creature_, but with Sjoberg's assurances, Chornin was allowed a weapon with which to defend himself.

Chornin explained that he had been enslaved a while ago, traded to the *Bugbears* from his own people, the *Gnolls*, who were allied with the Evil Priest, *Azgorod*.  Because he had dared to question the *Gnoll Chieftain's* alliance with Azgorod, Chornin was deemed a traitor and thrown into captivity.  A few days later, there was an exchange of prisoners between Azgorod and *Slaymane's* alliance, and that is how Chornin came to be a captive of the *Bugbears*.

It turned out that the other door in the chamber led to another *slave pen*, this one containing [color=limegreen[b]Humdarr Ironbelly[/b][/color], among others.  All of the captives were freed and sent on their way.  The rooms were given another search, and proclaimed to be devoid of anything else of interest.

"You have my eternal gratitude, friends," Humdarr said.  "I have been without ale or whiskey for far too long.  It has been hellish in there, believe me."

"I am certain you will live," Rytahl said.  "We must leave this place and recuperate."

"Agreed," Lenalia said.  "We are drained.  This has been a trying experience, and I'm sure Sjoberg and Chornin must also need sustenance."

"I need nothing more than the Sword of my Father," Sjoberg countered.  "I am no weakling that a few days in a slave pen will stop me."

Rothrusk smiled uncomfortably.  "If it's all the same to you," he explained.  "Let's camp anyway.  I tire, and must reconnect with Valerias, to determine for us a course of action."

"Well... " Sjoberg replied.  "Valkyrie here does need water, and time to rest.  We are off then.  But we must return in the morn to retrieve the Sword of my Father.  I cannot be without it a moment longer."

Chornin had no such requests.  "*Gnolls* not place... value on weapons and armor," he said.  "Chornin will help friend Sjoberg get his sword.  Must get revenge for capture."

An agreement was thus struck to return in a day's time to find Sjoberg's gear, and hopefully more treasure.  When the last of the captives had fled the *Caves*, the Heroes made camp in the wilderness outside the clearing.  Humdarr explained that he had some business to deal with back at *Merghis Keep*, and returned there, leaving only eight (including Valkyrie) to return to the *Bugbear Caves* the following day.

...

"Too bad your Dwarven friend had to go," Rothrusk said as the Heroes broke camp.  "Seemed a likeable fellow."

"He was... somewhat competent as a warrior," Rytahl replied.  "I won't say I am too disappointed that he returned to *Merghis Keep*.  We should be fine."

"Agreed," Vanidorr added.  "With the seven of us - "

"Eight!" Sjoberg interjected.  "Forget not Valkyrie!"

"Yes, eight," Vanidorr said, correcting himself.  "I am a little more comforable."

"Are we certain about this?" Lenalia asked.  "Those *Bugbears* are a tough bunch.  Perhaps we could work on the *Goblins* and see how that goes."

"No," Sjoberg countered.  "I must find the Sword of my Father.  It is my birthright.  Once we have that, I will go where you ask."

"Fair enough," Lenalia replied.  "I suppose things should shift a little more to our advantage now that everyone is rested and fully healed."

They continued on, and found their way back to the *Bugbear Caves*.  The rooms and caverns did not seem to be at all guarded, as if the *Bugbears* didn't even know they had been hit.  Or perhaps their numbers had been greatly diminished to the point that they could no longer defend themselves.

As was becoming standard practice, Vanidorr took up the scouting duties, with Tamos following behind a step or two.  The group decided that going up the stairs that broke off from the first room was a bad idea, although it was discussed as a possibility.  They made it to the t-intersection that had been partially scouted on the previous day, and concluded that following the curved passage leading to the door they had not checked was the best option.  It was close enough to the *slave pens* that Sjoberg believed his equipment could be found there.

Vanidorr and Tamos approached the door as quietly as possible.  It was important to try to get surprise on the *Bugbears* or whatever they might find beyond the door.  Rothrusk, the not-so-stealthy aspiring Cleric, decided to follow along too closely, and made quite enough noise to alert just about everyone in the cave complex.

"Smooth," was all Tamos could say to this.  "Well, Vanidorr, might as well open it."

As Vanidorr proceeded, the others gathered in the curved passage:  Sjoberg, his wolf Valkyrie at the ready, Chornin, the Gnoll, with his new morningstar, Rytahl, her flail and pick in hands, Lenalia, with her bow, and Rothrusk, shield and mace in position.  Vanidorr flung the portal wide, to see a *room full of Bugbears*!


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2005)

*Revenge is a Dish Best Served... Part Five*

The door opened, our Heroes saw *six Bugbears*, three male and three female, though as the companions had already learned, the females were as tough as the males, if not moreso.  All had morningstars at their belts, but held javelins at the ready, as if expecting someone.  As soon as the doorway showed them a target, the *Bugbears* hurled their javelins, striking *Tamos* and *Chornin*, though not seriously wounding them.

*Sjoberg*, along with his wolf, *Valkyrie*, were the first to charge through.  "By Thor's hammer!" Sjoberg said, "Our fallen comrades shall be avenged!"

Ducking quickly inside, *Vanidorr* tumbled past a few unsuspecting *Bugbears*, right into the heart of the action.  The creatures reacted by drawing their morningstars and surrounding him.  

"Uh oh," Vanidorr said, realizing what he had done to himself.

Chornin moved in next, clashing with a pair of females, giving as good as he got.  The *Gnoll* silently fought to avenge his capture, and aid his new friends.

*Lenalia* gave her allies covering fire with magical bolts of energy, while *Rytahl* moved in, her flail and pick brandished to fend off any *Bugbear* attacks.  As Rytahl pressed forward, Tamos joined the fray, which was quite the skirmish in what was a fairly small chamber for this sort of melee.

The battle intensified when Sjoberg spotted his gear, including his prized sword.  The barbarian charged into a crowd of males at this point, with a menacing glare and commands to Valkyrie to bite anyone that tried to get at him from behind.  Sensing that the barbarian was likely to get himself killed by being so reckless, Rothrusk moved in behind him, trying to draw off some of the *Bugbears'* strikes.

At this point, the *Gnoll*, Chornin, had taken down one of the females he faced, and was whittling down the second.  Rytahl had joined him, and they were soon likewise joined by the other remaining female.  Vanidorr, using his friend Rytahl as a base, vaulted over the pair of females and got behind them, drawing away their attention for the moment.

"This is how it's supposed to work, Rytahl," Vanidorr said, beaming as he struck one of the females a fatal blow with his shortsword.  As he did, the other female turned to face him, leaving the female open to Rytahl and Chornin, who finished her off.

On the opposite side of the small chamber, the males were also losing their slight advantage.  None of the Heroes were seriously injured, though Tamos probably had the worst of any of them.  Sjoberg and Valkyrie proved to be quite the lethal combination, especially once the barbarian had retrieved his sword.

The battle did not last much longer, and it was obvious to all that their group was well-suited to this sort of close combat, especially once they learned the *Bugbears'* tactics.  When the fight was over, and all of the creatures slain, the Heroes searched the room, found Chornin's meager equipment, as well as some healing potions and other trinkets.

Once the Heroes were satisfied they had cleared the chamber of any valuables, they considered their next move.

"The *Chieftain* must be around here somewhere," Rothrusk said.  "Should we try to find him and finish off the lot of them?"

"I have the Sword of my Father," Sjoberg replied.  "You have fulfilled your part of the bargain, my friends.  I go wherever you wish."

Lenalia spoke next.  "I would rather see if we can deal with that *Ogre* in the *Goblin Caves* on the other side of the clearing," she said.  "That was our plan from the beginning, once we freed Sjoberg and Humdarr."

"Yes," Tamos concurred.  "We should go there now, as they will not be expecting us."

"Chornin must revenge for capture," the *Gnoll* said.  "No attack *Ungeheuer*."

"You don't wish to go with us then?" Rytahl asked.

"I have duty to revenge for capture," the *Gnoll* reiterated.  "Chornin go alone."

"Come to camp with us," Rothrusk asked.  "Let us at least heal your minor wounds and make sure you have provisions."

"Agree," Chornin said.

It was a brisk walk out of the *Bugbear Caves* this time.  For once, the Heroes were not carrying one of their own wounded, and had a strengthened sense of purpose about this place.  Perhaps their luck in the *Caves of Chaos* was finally turning around... or maybe not!

...

The Heroes camped for a while, more to regroup than anything else, as they weren't that injured, and were not low on supplies or magical resources.  The companions spoke of their past adventures, and what they hoped to accomplish in the near future.

Once Chornin was off on his own, and camp broken once again, the Heroes were off to the *Goblin Caves*, a place that Lenalia, Tamos, and Rothrusk would not soon forget.  This was the scene of Miles' death, and his former companions felt a chill as they neared the place.

As Vanidorr and Tamos entered the main passage, they both heard scurrying sounds, as if something had seen or heard their entrance.  A lantern was quickly poked into the darkness, showing the entirety of the four-way intersection, revealing that no foes were there to be found.  Clearly, whatever had seen Tamos and Vanidorr had fled.

"Great," Tamos said.  "They know we're here."

"Nah," Vanidorr countered.  "They just got scared and ran off.  *Goblins* are testy."

"Ran off to _where_ exactly?" Tamos replied.  "Most likely ran off to tell someone."

The scouts alerted the rest of their companions as to the situation, but none seemed in the least deterred by this turn of events.  The Heroes continued on, and eventually found the chamber in which they had first faced the *Ogre*.

"Well, here we are," Lenalia announced.  "I don't see any *Goblins*."

"Isn't this place supposed to be rife with them?" Vanidorr asked.  

"You would think they would send out a little greeting party," Tamos pointed out.

Fanning out in the chamber, the Heroes took up positions, expecting a combat soon.  Lenalia and Vanidorr readied their bows, and found some cover.  Rytahl, Sjoberg, and Tamos formed a line in front of their ranged allies, with Valkyrie, the wolf, sitting at Sjoberg's side.  Rothrusk said a short prayer to Valerias, blessing the Heroes with a divine touch.

As Rothrusk finished his devotions, a few creatures became visible on the edge of the lantern's illumination.

"Here we go," Vanidorr said, firing his bow into the crowd.  Lenalia joined her companion, firing her bow into the same group.  Rothrusk armed his crossbow and did the same, while the other Heroes waited for the *Goblins* to close in.

But the *Goblins* did not immediately close in.  They had spears, and hurled them at the Heroes in a pack, striking many of them, including Tamos, Rothrusk, and Rytahl.  In response, Sjoberg, Rytahl, and Tamos charged forward, with Lenalia, Vanidorr, and Rothrusk providing ranged support.

The battle was met there in the hallway, with a pack of rabid mace-wielding *Goblins* matching off against the trio of Sjoberg, Rytahl, and Tamos.  Though the *Goblins* fell quickly to the superior skills and weapons of the Heroes, their numbers kept coming, driving the Heroes back.  Rytahl went down to a lucky mace strike, and Vanidorr charged forward, dragging her away before one of the *Goblins* could do the same.

Commanding Valkyrie to attack, Sjoberg pressed the *Goblins* back, and he and Tamos flanked the group, and smashed the creatures in one each other.  With Vanidorr there to help out, it wasn't too long before the remaining pair of *Goblins* fled down the passage from which they came.

None other than Rytahl were badly injured, and Rothrusk was quick to apply healing magic to repair the fallen warrior-maiden.  Before the Heroes could catch their breath, however, more *Goblins* were on their way.  While the majority of this next group was similar to the rank-and-file variety the Heroes were used to seeing, a pair in the very back were armed with shortbows, and were obviously a cut above mere mace-wielding footmen.

Arrows flew on both sides of the combat, and once again, the Heroes got the best of this exchange, though Vanidorr, the recipient of a particularly nasty arrow shot, fell before his companions.  As before, Rothrusk was quick on the task, and pulled Vanidorr back before the onrushing mob of *Goblins* could get to him.

As the Heroes prepared to smear the mace-wielders, they saw the huge *Ogre* come around the corner, as well as the *Goblin Chieftain*, who was also wielding a shortbow.

"Now we're talking," Tamos said.  "I've got something for our *Ogre* friend."

The *Goblins* spread out into the chamber, engaging Rytahl, Sjoberg, his wolf, Valkyrie, and Tamos, who were no match for the smaller creatures.  The *Goblin Archers*, who now found themselves engaged with the barbarian and his pet, each drew a shortsword and dagger, and fought as such, valiantly, and pushed Sjoberg and Valkyrie back a piece.

*Ungeheuer* marched forward, swinging his huge oaken club as he went.  Lenalia and Rothrusk shot arrows at the *Ogre*, but this barely slowed the creature down at all.  Meanwhile, the *Goblin Chieftain* fired his own bow at the Heroes, nearly dropping Rytahl in her tracks.

Rothrusk rushed to her side.  "This isn't going quite as well as I had hoped," he said.  

"I'll be fine," Rytahl said.  "You must draw upon your powers... save us... I don't think we'll last much longer."

Tamos backed up, waiting for the *Ogre's* eventual attack.  He found his brother in the fray.  "If we are able to gang up on the big guy, we should be all right.  It's the *Chieftain* who worries me.  We have no idea what he can do."

Bookended by the pair of dual-wielding *Goblin Archers*, Sjoberg raged and burst through the line, heading straight at the *Ogre*.  

"Sjoberg, no!" Tamos called out, chasing down his imprudent ally.  "The *Ogre* is too tough for you alone!"

"Then I die with glory!" Sjoberg replied.  "I'll be seeing you in *Valhalla*!"

The barbarian met *Ungeheuer* head-on, wielding his father's sword with great skill, yet uncertain tactics.  The wolf, Valkyrie, nipped at the *Ogre's* heels, but did not greatly distract the huge creature.

Sjoberg and the *Ogre* exchanged unpleasantries in the Giant language, and then traded blows.  *Ungeheuer's* club got the better of Sjoberg, battering the barbarian's chest, sending him flying against the wall, nearly in the same spot where Lenalia almost met her end.  As Sjoberg's limp form crumpled, Valkyrie ran after.

Recognizing the impending danger, Tamos smashed one of the dual-wielding *Goblins* with a flying jump kick, and found his way to Sjoberg.  "Someone keep the *Ogre* busy!" he said.

Lenalia shot magical bolts at *Ungeheuer*, which set the creature back a step, while Rothrusk rushed forward, wary of what the *Goblin Chieftain* might do.

"Valerias," Rothrusk implored, "Protect us in our time of need!"

A wave of thick fog filled the passage, separating the Heroes from the *Ogre* and the remaining *Goblins*.  "We've got to get out of here," Rothrusk suggested.

"With three wounded, and likely more to come, I'm inclined to agree," Tamos said, dragging the unconscious Sjoberg out of the edge of the fog.

"We're coming back for you, *Ungeheuer*," Lenalia said, firing one last poorly-aimed bowshot into the fog before fleeing.  Rytahl was quickly after the Elf maiden, making sure the *Ogre* did not come through the fog.

Tamos, carrying Sjoberg, and Rothrusk, carrying Vanidorr, followed slowly, knowing that the fog Rothrusk had summoned should keep their enemies at bay long enough to enable an escape from the *Goblin Caves*.

Once the Heroes were into the clearing, Tamos spoke.  "We are defeated once again," he said.  "The question is, have we learned our lesson?"

"Are you saying we should go back inside?" Rothrusk demanded.  "That's insanity."

"Surely we are dwindling their numbers," the Elf maiden suggested.  "Let's camp and recuperate.  Seeing the *Goblin Chieftain* enter battle on his own suggests that they are getting desperate."

"I think we should return to *Merghis Keep* and resupply," Tamos said.  "Then, once we are ready, return and finish the job."

It was agreed, and the Heroes made a quick camp to heal the fallen enough to travel.  They undertook a rather quiet trip back to the Keep, with a few fiery discussions settled by the time the companions arrived in safety.

"Hey," Rothrusk said when they arrived at the Keep, "At least no one *died* this time."

*END GAME SESSION FOUR*


----------



## Insight (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ariel's Tale*

It was long after the closing bell, and *Mirra Featherton* was growing weary.  After a long work week, Mirra was looking forward to a day of rest.  But before that could happen, there was still the matter of cleaning up *Shardstone Tavern* following a particularly hearty crowd, and booting out the few drunks that didn't have the wherewithal to leave on their own.

*Walding Shardstone*, the owner's son and sometimes cook and table scrubber (also known as the Pot Boy), was helping Mirra to clean up.  He was learning the trade from his father, *Sandros*, who was nowhere near ready to retire just yet.  Still, having an extra set of skilled hands around never hurt, and thus was the young Dwarf brought into this apprenticeship.

Sandros, as usual, was in the back, tallying up the night's profits, leaving Walding and Mirra to finish up and deal with the remaining customers.

By the time Walding had ushered the last drunk out the doors and locked them, Mirra was about three quarters done with the clean up effort, and looked dog-tired from the effort.

"You look worn down, Mirra," Walding said.  "I can finish in here if you want to go home."

"Home..." Mirra said, looking through the window at the dim outdoors, and the lifeless courtyard beyond.  "I wish I could go home."

Walding realized his error.  "Oh, I mean..."

"I know what you mean," Mirra replied.  "I just meant that, well, this is your home, of course.  But this is... a harsher life than I had envisioned."

"You don't like your apartment then?" the young Dwarf asked, clearing up the last of the broken glass from one corner.

"It is fine," Mirra said.  "Really, I have no complaints, given what many choose to live in throughout the Keep.  It's just that, well, this is a dreary place, full of death and heartache.  Not at all the sort of place I thought that I might..."  She looked again out the window.

"It's getting late," Sandros said, emerging from the back room.  Neither Walding nor Mirra had seen him enter.  "Mirra, you should get some rest.  I understand you have something interesting planned for your day off?"

"Yes," Mirra replied.  "I sure do.  I'll see you two in a few days then."

Mirra left Shardstone Tavern.  She would indeed return in a few days, but be a changed woman for the intervening events.

...

The courtyard was empty.  Of course, it was long, long after dark, and even the lamps had started to go dim.  Mirra noted that the street lanterns were good for about eight hours, so it might have been three in the morning at this point, since normally, the watch lit the lanterns about half an hour before sundown.

There was a light rain, but this barely caught Mirra's attention as she thought of the journey she would start the next day - not a physical journey at all, but a spiritual one, or at least a mental one in any event, and one that would change her for the better.

As she went on towards the set of private apartments that ringed one side of *Merchant's Row*, Mirra considered what path her life had taken since she left *Penhaligon*, the city of her birth and upbringing, and how she had come to be a barmaid at Shardstone Tavern, in the *Borderlands* of all places, one of the dreariest places in all the *Known World*.

Mirra rounded a corner and found her apartment door.  It was a simple wooden door, with a single lock.  It struck her one day how plain this door was, so Mirra painted her last name, Featherton, on a board and hung it on the front, giving the place some personality.  It also reminded Mirra of home.

As she entered, Mirra set down her key in a small bowl on the stand, and closing the door, fumbled around for her flint with which to light a small lamp next to the stand.

A *flame* flashed from deeper into the dark room, catching Mirra off guard.  Whomever was holding this flame drew closer.  "Need a light, cousin?"

...

"Ariel," Mirra said, recognizing the girl holding the flame.  "What are you doing here?"

"Do I need an excuse to visit my dear cousin, Mirra?" Ariel replied.  "It's a social call."

"At this hour?" Mirra remarked.  "You must surely keep strange company to consider this an appropriate time for a visit."  With the room now lit, Mirra crossed to the small kitchen and began to brew some hot water.

"This is the best I could do," Ariel said.  "I had to wait until after the tavern closed."

"Why couldn't you come see me at work?" Mirra asked.  "Ale on the house, you know."

"I don't need your charity, Mirra," Ariel Remorr said as she lounged on Mirra's couch.  She was far different than Mirra had recalled from their days in Penhaligon.  Their families worked an oat mill, which had been in the family for generations.  Ariel's mother, Rayanne, was sister to Mirra's father, Jonas Featherton, the overseer of the mill and current family patriarch.

Mirra was the first of the children to leave Penhaligon.  Interested in pursuing her artwork, Mirra found nothing in the city of her birth to inspire her, and left for parts unknown.  Many years passed, and no one had heard from Mirra.  Finally, word reached the family that Mirra had found refuge in a Monastery in the Barony of Kelvin.  Apparently, Mirra was there to study art along with the Monks, and spent quite a long time in study.  For reasons unknown to those in the family, Mirra went from the Monastery to Merghis Keep, where she became a barmaid.

Ariel, on the other hand, left Penhaligon for far different reasons.  She too had no interest in the mill business, and found her love of dance as a member of an elite traveling dance troupe.  She was a star, with talent far greater than any of her fellow troupe members.  Not only was Ariel a skilled and graceful dancer, her beauty was such that she had garnered the attention of nobles and wealthy merchants, and had many suitors for her affections.  But Ariel was not to become the trophy wife of some minor noble or wealthy fob - her aspirations ran much deeper than that.  

No one knew what had happened to Ariel once she left Penhaligon for good, but rumors were such that Mirra had a million questions.

"So how have you been?" Mirra asked.  It was a simple enough opening question, one that Mirra felt fairly certain Ariel would answer truthfully.  The true tests would be forthcoming soon enough.

"I am well," Ariel replied.  She was a vision all right - wearing black leather armor, a pair of swords at her sides, and several pouches and things on her belt, a pair of small crossbows at her back, and a pair of quivers on her thighs, one on each side.  "Doing quite well, actually.  And you?"

"Likewise," Mirra said.  "Although, well, I've been better.  I'm in somewhat of a doldrum.  I'm trying something tomorrow that I hope will break me out of this funk.  This is such a depressing place."

Mirra brought her cousin some tea.  "Tell me, Ariel," she said.  "What have you been up to?  From the looks of things, you don't seem to be pursuing the life of a dancer anymore."

Ariel smirked.  "I have left dancing behind," she explained.  "I loved to dance.  Still do.  But, I have love for other things now."

"Such as...?"

Giving her cousin a sly look, Ariel answered, "Let's just say there are higher priorities for me now than showing off my dance skills to a bunch of bloated merchants.  I am in pursuit of something greater now."

"I heard that you had caught the attention of a great many nobles in your dancing days," Mirra said.  "I would have thought you'd have married by now.  You are quite the fetching girl, you know."

Of course, Ariel knew.  Everything she did was based on what sort of attention she might attract, and from whom.  It was in her every step, her every word.  Ariel had a presence about her, and she planned to use this to her every advantage.

Ariel stroked her long black hair, drawn back into a loose ponytail.  "Yes, there have been some very worthy suitors," she said.  "The ones I chose not to bed, they were useful to me in other ways.  I have done very well for myself.  But a courtly life... it's not for me."

Mirra frowned.  "So you made your way around the Grand Duke's court," she said disapprovingly.  "I had expected quite a bit more from you."

"Don't be so judgmental, Mirra," Ariel countered.  "A woman's wiles are a very powerful _commodity_.  You have to know how to use them to your advantage."

"So you made a practice of seducing men for their money... how _noble_."

"Don't knock it til you try it," Ariel replied.  "I don't suppose *you* are married."

"No," Mirra said.  "I have made quite a mess of myself.  I doubt a man would have me.  Sure, many adventurers have come along with offers.  I don't know that the life of an adventurer's wife is for me.  I worry too much."

"Adventurers, huh?" Ariel said.  "I guess this place would attract a lot of them.  Don't imagine many of them return from the *Caves of Chaos*."

"They do not," Mirra replied.  "What do you know of the *Caves*?"

Ariel put down her tea and stood.  "Well, that's why I'm here, in a roundabout sense."

"I was starting to wonder," Mirra said.  "So your being here has something to do with the *Caves*?  That seems strange to me."

"I can assure you that such was not my intention," Ariel explained.  "The *Borderlands* are about the last place I imagined myself."

"So how then did you come to be here?"

"That is a long story, cousin..." Ariel said.  "Perhaps another cup of tea."

...

Once the tea was ready, both cousins sat down to discuss current events.  Ariel learned that Mirra was an aspiring artist, and had done some portraits on commission for some members of the *Borderlands Trade Guild*.  Mirra hoped to do some more artwork - in fact, that was what she had planned for the following day.

Ariel had taken many lovers since *General Daerrin* of *Specularum* had first won her heart.  Daerrin introduced Ariel to the *Grand Duke's* court, where she danced even as she dallied with many of its members.   From General Daerrin, Ariel moved onto his son, *Herid*, and then onto *Walterin*, son of a wealthy merchant family.  What followed was a dizzying list of powerful and influential men within the court and the upper classes, and Mirra could barely keep up with Ariel's tale.

Finally, Ariel centered on the man that had recently become central in her life - *Baron Sarkenin*, the *Grand Duke's second-born son!*

"Baron Sarkenin?" Mirra asked.  "As in, ruler of this very Barony?"

"Yes," Ariel replied.  "We have been lovers for some time.  I suppose I have been waiting for him to ask for my hand.  I'd hoped that we were beyond the class difference, but maybe he had a change of heart."

"I don't understand why that would bring you here," Mirra said.

"You obviously don't keep up on courtly politics then," Ariel remarked.  "*Grand Duke Stephan* recently asked the *Castellan* of this Keep, *Winmark*, to assemble an army to clear out the Caves."

"I am aware of this," Mirra advised.

"Yes, but do you know _why_?" Ariel asked.  Before her cousin could reply, Ariel continued.  "Baron Sarkenin asked for it, as he was making preparations to move into this region, to make his home in the *Borderlands* themselves."

"The Baron wished to move here?" Mirra queried.  "But this place... it is unsuitable for a noble of his place."

"Exactly," Ariel replied.  "Which is why it was to be cleared out.  But the Baron had little faith in Winmark's ability to follow through on this request, given the Castellan's lack of aptitude in dealing with the *Caves of Chaos* in the first place.  So he came along, disguised as a member of one of the mercenary armies hired to root out the evil humanoids."

"Baron Sarkenin came here?" Mirra asked.  "To the *Caves of Chaos*?"

"A dangerous undertaking, to be sure," Ariel said.  "But it was not the first time the Baron had been here.  I learned just before he left that Sarkenin had been to the *Caves* on many occasions.  Not sure why."

"So he knows them well," Mirra said.  "Not sure that's a good reason to go back, but at least it makes more sense now."

"That's one theory anyway," Ariel admitted.

"So you followed him here?" Mirra asked.  "To make sure he survived?"

"Yes," Ariel replied.  "But I lost sight of him after his group entered the *Caves*... I kept watch, hoping he would emerge... his group did emerge after a few hours... but Sarkenin was not among them."

"Are you certain of this?" Mirra asked, lurching forward.  "Has he been captured?"

"That is why I have come to the Keep," Ariel revealed.  "There is much to discuss, but we both need our rest.  You don't mind if I stay here tonight, do you?"

"No," Mirra replied.  "You must tell me what you are planning, Ariel."

"I will," Ariel said.  "Don't worry.  By tomorrow, you'll wish to be *rid* of me."


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2005)

*Rescue from the Goblin Horde Part One*

It was midday, and *Ariel* watched her cousin, *Mirra*, paint a picturesque scene of a landscape - a lush valley below the hill upon which they sat.  To the southwest, *Merghis Keep* sat upon its own hillock, and to the east, a dense, foreboding forest rose into the distance, looming as far as the eye could see.  In the distance, far, far to the northeast, one could also see the *Altan Tepes Mountains* poking above the treeline.

"Looks great, Mirra," Ariel remarked.  "You are quite talented."

Mirra looked on, trying to gauge the colors to use to detail the painting.  She was trying to create a fairly exact portrait of the scene in front of her, and this required some depth of concentration.  Perhaps bringing her ascerbic cousin along for this day of introspection and art was ill-advised.

"I don't know," Mirra replied.  "It's been a long time since I picked up these brushes."

"You don't seem to have lost much in the months... years... since you last painted," Ariel said.  "It's not something you just forget how to do."

Mirra continued to dab at her artwork.  "So what do you think has happened to your beau?"

Ariel frowned.  "The *Baron*?  Who knows?" she said colorlessly.  "All I know is that he went into those Caves and never came out."

"How do you know he never came out?" Mirra asked.  "Is there a chance he came out when you were asleep or used a different exit?"

"I suppose that's possible," Ariel replied.  "But no one has seen him at the Keep.  I asked around.  Those military men... they would know if the Baron was in their presence."

"But you said he was in disguise," Mirra observed.

"Yes, he was in disguise," Ariel said.  "But his plan was to reveal himself to the Castellan, *Winmark*... when he returned from the *Caves*.  This has yet to happen, and I am worried."

Mirra looked at her cousin.  "I see," she said.  "Is this why you have come to see me then?  To see if I have heard anything about your *Baron*?"

"No," Ariel replied.  "I didn't think that you had heard anything.  But I figured you might know someone who can help me.  You work in the only tavern at a military installation, after all.  You hear things... you know people, desperate people... they might be able to aid in my cause."

"Your cause?" Mirra asked pointedly.

"I think I need to rescue *Baron Sarkenin* from the *Caves*," Ariel revealed.  "And I think you might know people who can help me."

Mirra looked off into the distance.  "I don't know, cousin," she said.  "I know people who may be capable of joining you in this effort, but the Caves are a dangerous place.  Too many of my friends have gone there are not returned."  Then, Mirra squinted.  "Uh oh," she said.

Ariel knew that sort of tone all too well, and hopped to her feet.  "Uh oh what?"

She looked in the same direction, and saw what her cousin had seen.  "*Goblins*," she said.

"Lots of them," Mirra added.  "Coming this way."

"I don't suppose running is an option," Ariel said, drawing her pair of hand crossbows and loading them.  "I can take out a few, but there's go to be close to thirty of the buggers."

"With bows," Mirra said.  "We won't be able to outrun them on this open ground.  The nearest cover is... behind them."

It wasn't long before the Goblins were upon Mirra and Ariel.  The creatures took the girls and tied them up, taking any important equipment from Ariel and Mirra.

"Looks like we'll be spending even more time together," Mirra stated dejectedly.

"Hey, at least we'll have plenty of time to catch up with each other," Ariel said.

The Goblins took Ariel and Mirra up a ridge and back to the camp, where a *Goblin Warband* awaited further instructions from their superiors.

...

The Heroes had arrived at *Merghis Keep* beaten and tired, and needed a night's rest before they could make any decisions as to their future.  In particular, *Sjoberg* and *Vanidorr* needed some more healing, and for the moment, *Rothrusk*, the group's healer, was worn thin on devotions.  It was thus decided to make a trip to the *Chapel*, where *Curate Ethelau* would hopefully provide healing and perhaps some supplies for a return to the *Caves of Chaos*.

There was also the matter of the *strange silver urn* the Heroes had found in the *Bugbears'* possession.  *Lenalia* had examined the urn, and found that it was enscribed with magical writing.  When she had a chance, the Elf maiden wanted to exmaine this urn a little closer.

Rothrusk ushered Sjoberg and Vanidorr to the *Chapel*, while Lenalia, *Tamos*, and *Rytahl* took Sjoberg's wolf, *Valkyrie*, to the *Traveler's Inn* and booked rooms for the crew.

At the *Chapel*, Curate Ethelau was pleased to see her protege, Rothrusk, once again.  She quickly took care of the injured, and then took Rothrusk aside for a short conversation.

"So I see you have picked up a few more companions," Ethelau said.  "You have grown in stature then... this is a good thing."

"I have?" Rothrusk queried.  "I suppose so.  I found them in the *Caves*.  Our friend Sjoberg here was captured, and we rescued him from the *Bugbears*."

"And what did you learn from this experience?" Ethelau asked.

"I don't know..." Rothrusk replied.  "It's a trying experience, that's for sure.  We once again faced the *Ogre*, and once again, a few of our members nearly died."

"But you will face the *Ogre* again," Ethelau revealed.  "And next time, with the wisdom you have gained from the first pair of encounters, victory will be yours."

"I hope so," Rothrusk said.  "The others are anxious to return and exact revenge."

"Now is not the time for such rash actions," the Curate said.  "I would like to see you spend some time here in the *Chapel*.  I have set aside some tomes for your perusal in the *Library*.  Please, if you would, study those works.  I believe they will prepare you well for your ordainment."

"I am to be _ordained_ then?  When?" Rothrusk eagerly asked.

"It is coming soon, Rothrusk," Ethelau revealed.  "Very soon.  Study those works, and I think you will find what you're looking for."

...

Meanwhile, Lenalia returned to the *Travelers' Inn* with Rytahl and Tamos, and rented rooms for everyone.  Her main interest was the *strange silver urn* the Heroes had found in the *Bugbear Caves*.  Magical writings were enscribed along the outside in a wide band.  The Elf sorceress had examined these etchings on the way back to *Merghis Keep*, but had not yet discerned their meaning.

Lenalia took to her room, where Tamos joined her in investigating the urn.  The urn's lid was some sort of face, with 'teeth' that would meet when the lid was closed.  The urn was clearly tarnished, and could do with a good cleaning.  Tamos left such magical things to Lenalia, as he was no expert in _arcana_.

After Lenalia had spent some time with the urn, she realized that the magical writing was a recipe of some kind, though the writing did not reveal exactly the nature of what was being created with the recipe.  The writing called for certain ingredients to be placed within the urn, and then a command word uttered to affect a transformation.  Lenalia suspected that this would create some sort of _potion_, but wasn't certain that she was right in this assessment.

"These ingredients are easily obtainable from the *Tradesman*," Lenalia revealed.

"Shall we go then?" Tamos asked.  And off they went.

Turns out the ingredients were indeed easily obtainable.  In total, it was only the cost of a few gold pieces, and the *Tradesman*, who took the courtesy to stock many strange items for spellcasters, had all of the ingredients available.  Before too long, Lenalia and Tamos returned to their room at the *Travelers' Inn*.

"Well..." Tamos said, looking at Lenalia and her armful of ingredients.  "What do you think?"

The Elf maiden set down the ingredients next to the urn.  "Seems harmless enough," she replied.

"We have no idea what the urn will make, if anything," Tamos observed.  "It might just blow up in our faces for all we know."

"I don't think so," Lenaia countered.  "Why would someone create an item like that?  Makes more sense that it transforms these ingredients into something useful."

"You have heard of _cursed items_, right?" Tamos asked.

"Sure," Lenalia replied.  "But, I highly doubt this is cursed."

"It's your call," Tamos said, backing up a few steps.  As he did, Lenalia dumped the ingredients into the urn, creating a *purplish mess* inside.  "Mmm," Tamos said.  "Looks delicious!"

Closing the urn's lid, Lenalia smiled.  "Ready?"  Tamos closed his eyes and murmured a prayer to one of the Immortals.

Lenalia intoned the *Command Word* and a short burst of light from within the urn was the response, with a *purplish cloud* seeping from the seams in the urn's lid an aftermath to the event.

Tamos opened one eye.  "We're still alive," he said.  "Good."

Leaning over, Lenalia popped open the lid, and peered inside the urn.  "Hmm... doesn't look that much different."

Tamos joined her.  "It's a slightly _different_ *purple goo*."

"Does that mean you're volunteering to drink it?" Lenalia asked.

He backed off.  "Hehe, no... it's your *purple goo*.  You drink it."

"Very well," Lenalia replied, producing an empty potion vial from her pouch.  She deftly poured the *purple liquid* into the vial.  Holding the vial up to the light, Lenalia saw a violet fluid with *gold-colored flecks* floating in the material.  She smelled it.  "Eek... that doesn't smell good."

She drank it up, and finished the *purple liquid* without immediately dying.  Lenalia smiled.  "Goes down smooth," she said.

"Nothing?" Tamos asked.

"Hmm... we'll see," Lenalia replied.

Together, Tamos and Lenalia entered the hallway, where Rytahl was waiting for them.

"I see nothing bad happened to you two," Rytahl commented.

"Not yet anyway," Tamos said.  "We'll see..."


----------



## Insight (Mar 6, 2005)

*Rescue from the Goblin Horde Part Two*

*Lenalia* sat on the bed in her room at the *Travelers' Inn*.  She was alone now, having drank the strange *Purple Potion* she made through the urn.  While the Elf maiden hadn't seen any evidence of an effect so far, Lenalia was tense, and needed to get out.  Leaving her room, Lenalia found *Tamos* and *Vanidorr*, who were out in the hallway.

The decided to make for *Shardstone Tavern*, and it wouldn't be too long before the rest of the companions would be there as well.  The companions found a table in the back, and after ordering from ales from *Walding*, the owner's son, got down to business.

"We definitely need to think of ways to take care of that *Ogre*," Tamos said.  "I'm tired of running away from that thing."

"He is dangerous," Lenalia admitted.  "I think with our new friends, we have more than enough firepower to handle *Ungeheuer*."

"Should we go back now?" Vanidorr asked.  "The others should be healed up."

"It's getting late," Tamos answered.  "I'd like to rest another day before heading back to the *Caves of Chaos*.  Wouldn't hurt to have everyone at full strength before going back there."

*Rothrusk*, the aspiring Cleric, walked into the tavern, and quickly found his friends.  Before joining them at their table, Rothrusk stopped at the bar.

"*Sandros*," he said.  

The Dwarven taverner turned and a glint returned to the owner's eyes.  "Rothrusk!" he exclaimed.  "I am glad to see you."

"Ha ha," Rothrusk replied.  "An ale then, my good man!  I am glad to see you as well."

"You are a good customer, Rothrusk," Sandros said.  "But that is not why I am glad to see you... we must speak - privately."

Rothrusk shot a glance towards his allies, who were also now joined by the barbarian *Sjoberg*, his wolf, *Valkyrie*, and the warrior-maiden, *Rytahl*.  The companions were undoubtedly planning the next foray into the *Caves of Chaos*, and Rothrusk wanted to make sure to be a part of the discussion.

"Very well, Sandros," Rothrusk replied.  "I'll hear you out."

The pair went into the back room, where Sandros Shardstone did his books.  *Shardstone Tavern* was by all accounts a highly successful venture, being the only watering hole in a place flush with both military men and adventurers, both groups being fond of drink.

"There is a problem I wish to ask you about," Sandros continued.  "I know that you and *Mirra* have spoken on many occasions, and she has mentioned you in our own conversations, so I know that you and Mirra are friends."

"Friends?" Rothrusk asked.  "I suppose so."

"Well, I'd given Mirra the day off, so that she could pursue her interests outside of this tavern.  Did you know that she's an artist?  Anyway, Mirra had a visitor the other night after work.  I happen to know that this visitor was none other than her long-lost cousin, *Ariel*."

The Dwarf crossed the room, leaving Rothrusk where he sat.  "This may be nothing," Sandros continued.  "But I'm worried.  I was expecting Mirra back today, and she did not show up for work."  Sandros turned and shot Rothrusk a cold look.  "I suspect foul play."

Rothrusk was clearly surprised.  "What makes you think that?" he asked.  "Do you think this Ariel had something to do with her absence?"

"Perhaps," Sandros said, nearing the seated aspirant.  "But my real concern is that... well, I know where Mirra went.  She was to paint a landscape.  Mirra's been talking about a valley to the northeast.  I know the spot.  She must've gone there."

"I don't understand," Rothrusk admitted.  "Why do you think something happened to Mirra?"

"The place she went," Sandros replied.  "It's not very safe.  I tried to warn her, but she's very headstrong.  It's near the forest... and you and I both know what can be found in that blasted forest!"

Rothrusk stood.  "If you can describe to me this place you think Mirra went, I promise she will be found."

"I knew that you would offer to help," Sandros said.  "That is precisely why I asked.  I also know that you and your friends are adventurers, and will undertake the cause of common folk like myself.  I also know that the promise of *gold coin* will sway you."  He smiled.

"While _I_ am not necessarily swayed by such things," Rothrusk explained, "I have a feeling my companions would certainly be more willing if there was some sort of reward."

"As I suspected," Sandros said.  "I have a reward of *500 gold pieces* set aside for rescuing Mirra.  I hope that is enough to persuade your friends to help."

"It should be," Rothrusk said, half walking out the door into the main part of the tavern.  "Convincing them to help... to do something outside of the *Caves*... shouldn't be a problem."

"Before you go," Sandros said, "I have something that might help.  Mirra's apron.  It's the only personal item of hers that I have... I know that the wolf might be able to track using her scent."

"Sjoberg's wolf..." Rothrusk remarked.  "Yes, I believe that will help a lot."

Sandros handed over the apron, and the pair emerged.  While the Dwarf returned to tending bar, Rothrusk went over to his allies' table and presented the terms of the rescue mission.  In a short time, it was agreed, and the Heroes returned to the *Travelers' Inn* to equip themselves and get ready for the rescue attempt.

...

"What's going on out there?" Mirra asked.  She and her cousin, Ariel, were tied together to a short post dug into the group inside of a tent.  Their *Goblin* captors had thus far treated the girls well, but there was no telling when that behavior would stop.

Mirra had a suspicion that Ariel knew the *Goblins'* language, the way she reacted when the creatures spoke around the ladies.

"They are making some sort of plans," Ariel said, finally confirming what Mirra suspected for a few hours now.  "These *Goblins* are part of some kind of larger group.  They are not in control of things.  Their leader seems to be an *Ogre* - if you can believe that."

"An *Ogre*?" Mirra asked.  "One of my adventurer friends, Rothrusk, spoke of an *Ogre* within the *Caves of Chaos*.  I wonder if this *Ogre* leader and the creature Rothrusk and his friends found within the *Caves* are one and the same."

"Who knows..." Ariel replied.  "Unless we find a way out of here, it's not going to matter much."

"Why?" Mirra asked.  "Are they going to eat us... or sacrifice us to their foul goddess?"

"I'm not certain of their plans for us," Ariel answered.  "But I *do* know one thing.  These *Goblins* have bigger plans than capturing a pair of human girls.  We are the least of their concerns."

"What makes you say that?" Mirra queried.

"If I'm right," Ariel replied.  "There are a lot more of these creatures and things like them out in the *Borderlands*.  They are massing for something... it can't be good, whatever it is..."

"It must be something more than mere banditry," Mirra said.

"You've got that right, cousin," Ariel said.  "In fact, I think they might be planning to hit *Merghis Keep*!"


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rescue from the Goblin Horde Part Three*

The wolf, *Valkyrie* sniffed at the ground as she tromped along the dusty ground outside *Merghis Keep*.  Her handler, *Sjoberg*, a barbarian of the north, followed closely behind, clasping the apron he was given to use to track the wayward cousins.  Thirty paces behind,  *Lenalia*, the Elf maiden, the brothers *Tamos* and *Rothrusk*, and their new companions, the plucky *Vanidorr*, and the warrior-maiden, *Rytahl*, brought up the rear.

They had been out of the Keep for nearly an hour, and so far, the search had been fruitless.  Valkyrie had been at it for quite a while now, and the others were getting restless.

"Are you sure that's a hunting... er, wolf?" Tamos asked.  He wasn't that knowledgeable about wolves, though Tamos was certainly familiar with various breeds of hunting dogs that could do the trick.

Sjoberg turned.  "Do not question Valkyrie's abilities," he said resolutely.  "She has carried me far and wide, and is a tracker of great skill."

Lenalia, a child of the forest and no slouch when it came to the outdoors, joined Sjoberg.  "Don't mind them," the Elf said.  "They are city-folk, and don't understand much of nature."

"Aye," Sjoberg replied.  "I am glad for their aid in recovering the Sword of my Father, and I am bound to them by life-debt, but... I do not know why you choose to follow them."

"Speaking of that," Lenalia said.  "I assume the sword is in good condition.  Everything fine with it?"

"Yes," the barbarian answered.  "Why do you ask?"

"I don't see it anywhere on you," Lenalia said.  "Do you not carry it in battle?"

Sjoberg frowned.  "It is not for use in battle," he revealed.  "For that, I have this pickaxe."  He drew a strange weapon made from the bone of some large creature.  It had a steel handle, but its heads were of bone - one side was an axe, and the other the sharp point of a miner's pick.

"Interesting," the Elf said, marveling at the weapon.  "What is that anyway?  I've not seen anything like it."

"Tis mine own creation," Sjoberg explained.  "I slew an ancient enemy of my tribe, and crafted this weapon from its bones.  This is a rite among my people."

"I see," the Elf said, stopping before making further comment as Valkyrie bounded off and up a hill, stopping at its apex, barking.

Sjoberg looked up and replaced the pickaxe in his belt.  "She's found something," he said.

The Heroes made their way to the top of the hill, and gave it a good search.  After a while, Tamos and Rytahl both found different clues, and it led the Heroes to believe they had found the spot where at least _someone_ was doing some painting.  There were short divets in the dirt and grass, three in number, indicating that something was set into the ground here for some period of time.  In addition, Tamos found paint stains on the ground near these holes, confirming the suspicions as to the nature of what had transpired.

"So we've got some paint stains and such," Vanidorr said.  "I suppose that means at least *Mirra* was here."

"She's the one we're after," Rothrusk pointed out.  "But Mirra isn't anywhere to be found."

"What of this *Ariel*, her cousin?" Rytahl asked.  "Any evidence to suggest she was here as well?"

"I see many tracks of humanoids," Sjoberg revealed.  "I will need some time before I know who was here.  But this is a starting place.  Here, Valkyrie."  As the wolf came to him, Sjoberg again had the animal sniff the apron the Heroes had been given.  "Find," he commanded.  In response, Valkyrie took off, running around in the valley just north of the hill.

The barbarian examined the tracks, looking in particular down near the northern base of the hill.  "Others were here," he said.  "Smaller, more in number."

"What do you think they are?" Vanidorr asked.

"I'd say *Goblins*," Sjoberg replied.

...

The Heroes, using the tracks Sjoberg had found, followed along using mostly moonlight and the dim illumination of Rothrusk's lantern.  They traveled from the base of the hill where paint stains and *Goblin* tracks had been found, all the way up a narrow ridge and to the top of a forested plateau about an hour away.  *Merghis Keep* could still be seen in the distance, as well as the entirety of the valley below, the very landscape Mirra had intended to paint before her untimely capture.

Sjoberg stopped the group as they came upon a pair of posts marking the entrance to what appeared to be a clearing, though the scouts could tell it was occupied.  

"Totems," Sjoberg explained.  "These are common in the North.  Tribes use them to mark territory."

"Do they look like anything you've seen before?" Tamos asked.

"No, but these small skulls..." Sjoberg replied, referring to a pair of animal skulls dangling from the posts.  "Painted with some sort of language I do not know."

"This must be a *Goblin* encampment," Vanidorr said.  "I have seen the like.  Shouldn't be too much trouble."  He started off into the forest ringing the clearing.

"Wait a minute," Tamos said.  "We don't know what's really in there.  It could be anything!"

"That's why I'm going to scout," Vanidorr explained.  

"Not without me, you're not!" Tamos said, joining his ally in the darkening forest.

The pair spent some time sneaking through the trees, angling ever closer to the clearing and the camp within it.  After about fifteen minutes, they were close enough to see inside the clearing, but their perspective wasn't the greatest.  Vanidorr decided to climb a tree for a better view, and Tamos stayed on the ground to guard.

Vanidorr could see a lot better now, and it was obvious that this was indeed a *Goblin* camp of some kind.  He thought it strange that only four *Goblins* were on patrol - after all, being nocturnal creatures, *Goblins* should be far more numerous at night.  It occurred to Vanidorr that perhaps the majority of the warriors might have been out on a raid.

"See anything?" Tamos shouted up, trying to be as quiet as possible.

Vanidorr climbed halfway down to effect better communications.  "Yes," he said.  "It's a *Goblin* camp all right.  There are six tents, a dark fire pit, and some sort of fortifications on the far side.  I can't see them all that well."

"I'll go warn the others," Tamos replied.  "Any guards?"

"Only four," Vanidorr said.  "That worries me a little."

"Why?  We can take four *Goblins*," Tamos pointed out.

"It worries me that I only see four of them," Vanidorr explained.  "There should be more in a camp this size."

"You're right," Tamos replied.  "Stay here until I return.  I'll warn the others and see what they want to do."

Tamos left, and Vanidorr returned to his watchpost.  After five minutes had passed, Vanidorr noticed that the four *Goblin* guards were stating to get closer to his tree.  _Had they seen him?_  Vanidorr was being careful not to make too much noise, but being this high in the tree, the *Goblins* might have been able to see Vanidorr with their nightvision.  He might have a problem after all...

...

Emerging from the treeline, Tamos was met with drawn weapons.  "Hey, it's just old Tamos here," he said, his hands raised in mock surrender.

"What did you two find?" Rothrusk asked.  

"It's definitely a *Goblin* camp of some kind," Tamos explained.  "Six tents, a fire pit, also Vanidorr said he saw some kind of fortifications on the far side of the camp."

"Facing the forest or facing the valley?" Rytahl queried.

"I didn't see them myself," Tamos replied, "But I would have to say facing the valley from what he described."

"You mean overlooking the ridge," Lenalia clarified.  "The open part of the clearing as it faces the dropoff and the valley below."

"Yes," Tamos said.  "No idea what that might be for."

"They have likely been here for a while then," Rytahl said.  "I don't expect *Goblins* build fortifications for no reason.  I wonder why they wanted to protect themselves against something coming from the valley."

"No time for wondering," Sjoberg said.  "The *Goblins* must pay for capturing Mirra and Ariel.  We must strike now, when they will not expect it!"

The barbarian and his wolf urged forward, and the other Heroes cautiously followed.  As he promised, Tamos returned to find his treebound ally, not knowing that _someone else_ had also found Vanidorr.


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rescue from the Goblin Horde Part Four*

*Vanidorr* was surrounded by a quartet of bow-wielding *Goblins*.  They had him treed, although Vanidorr was sure he could leap from tree to tree in this dense forest to escape them if need be.  When the *Goblins* started lighting their arrows on fire, he knew it was time to put that plan into action.

Jumping as cautiously as possible, Vanidorr leapt to the nearest tree, trying to get closer to the edge of the clearing.  Vanidorr's goal in this was to see if he could detect any more *Goblins* coming his way, or perhaps warn his friends should they get too close to the camp.

Unfortunately, the *Goblins* had little trouble locating Vanidorr and fired flaming arrows in his general direction.  He jumped again, hopping closer to the edge of the clearing.  In response, the *Goblins* fired again, missing him, but getting closer with each shot.

Things were getting desperate.  Vanidorr considered climbing down and fighting the little buggers, and just as he was ready to do so, *Tamos* arrived, fresh from warning the others about what lay ahead in the camp.  Tamos took to the *Goblin Archers* and battled them in melee, his fists quickly getting the better of the outclassed archers.

When the field had cleared, it was Tamos alone standing, the four *Goblins* at his feet.  Vanidorr climbed halfway down.

"Whew," he said.  "Glad you made it back."

"I wouldn't want you to take the _heat_ all by yourself," Tamos replied, smirking.

"Funny," Vanidorr shot back.  "So what's the plan?"

"The others are already on their way into the camp," Tamos explained.  "The barbarian is eager for battle I think.  I hope he doesn't lead them into anything they can't handle."

"I'm going to stay here," Vanidorr said.  "I think having a scout up in the trees may help the rest of you.  I can fire my bow from here if need be."

"Can you see anything from up there?" Tamos asked.  "It's kinda dark."

"I can see well enough... if they get close."

"All right then," Tamos replied.  "In that case, I'm heading into the camp.  I can do more good there than I can here.  Take care of yourself, Vanidorr."

Tamos took off through the treeline and into the camp, where he would soon join his fellow Heroes in a pitched battle.

...

*Sjoberg* was first into the camp, followed by his faithful wolf, *Valkyrie*.  The pair were met by a scene of *Goblins* preparing for battle.  Clearly, they had been forewarned that an attack might be imminent.

The barbarian and his animal ally met the *Goblins* with tenacity, and brought down several *Footmen* with ease, though they did not escape completely unharmed.  Sjoberg said nothing of his minor injuries, and pressed on.

Meanwhile, *Lenalia*, the Elven sorceress and *Rytahl*, the warrior-maiden closed in behind Sjoberg, using missile weapons and in the case of Lenalia, magic spells, to bolster the assault.  Before going in, *Rothrusk* said a prayer to Valerias, his Immortal deity, to bless his allies in their time of battle.

As Rothrusk prepared his crossbow, Rytahl dropped her own and drew her pick and handaxe, charging in to join Sjoberg and Valkyrie.  Rytahl was much more comfortable in close combat, and really never liked using the crossbow unless vitally necessary to the strategy or situation.

But the *Goblins* weren't about to let a few adventurers ruin their plans.  As the first waves of *Footmen* fell, more streamed out of the six tents at the far side of the encampment.  *Archers* formed a line behind the second wave of *Footmen*, firing volleys of arrows at the Heroes, targeting especially Lenalia and Rothrusk.  The *Footmen* ranked around Rytahl, Sjoberg, and Valkyrie, outnumbering and nearly overpowering the close combat allies.  When the *Archers* had fired off their first volley of missiles, they jumped into the dug-in fortifications, whose purpose was now obvious to the Heroes as a hiding place for the *Archers* in time of combat.

Seeing his fellows in trouble, Rothrusk dropped his crossbow and charged in, targeting one of the *Goblin Lieutenants*, but missed badly and was nearly taken out by his own clumsiness.

The battle raged on, with the Heroes being slowly worn down.  The injuries were not grevious in any sense by themselves, but it really was a question of fatigue and slow blood loss setting in.  After a few minutes, the *Goblins*, now bolstered by their leaders, pushed the Heroes back.  Rothrusk, Rytahl, Sjoberg, and Valkyrie were forced to retreat back to the position Lenalia had been using for missile support, and now all five Heroes were battling *Goblin Footmen* and dodging javelins and arrows.

Meanwhile, Tamos had entered the camp from the other side, behind the tents, and observed quietly, trying to decide what to do to help his friends.  Sneaking in closer, Tamos spotted what he assumed was the *Goblin Commander*, a larger fellow with superior arms and armor, who was staying very close to a post in the center of camp.  Looking closer, Tamos saw a pair of human females tied to the post - *Ariel* and *Mirra* were indeed here!

Cautiously dancing between the tents in an effort to get closer, Tamos tried to get close enough to free the cousins from their captivity.  Unfortunately, before he could get close enough, the *Goblin Commander* saw Tamos and gave chase.  Tamos stopped and briefly fought the *Goblin Commander* before being badly wounded and forced to flee.

The Heroes fought off the remaining *Goblins* as best they could, but were eventually forced to retreat.  But they had seen what the *Goblin* encampment had to offer, and had taken out nearly half of the *Goblins'* numbers before retreating.  The Heroes would return to finish the job soon, and hopefully before anything happened to Ariel and Mirra!


----------



## Insight (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rescue from the Goblin Horde Part Five*

*Rytahl* stared into the smoldering campfire, wondering what exactly she and *Vanidorr* had gotten themselves into.  Though their once and future companion, *Sjoberg*, had been with them for a while now, Vanidorr and Rytahl had been adventuring together for quite a bit longer.  Realizing that the barbarian seemed a lot more eager for battle and bloodshed than even she had imagined, Rytahl wondered if she really knew Sjoberg at all.

Vanidorr wasn't with them.  He had stayed in the trees to watch the *Goblin Camp* overnight.  Rytahl felt alone when Vanidorr was gone, and she worried about him.  This much was evident to most of her companions.

"He'll be fine," *Tamos* said in an attempt to comfort Rytahl.

"I know," she replied.  "It's just... those *Goblins*... they are dangerous in numbers."

"Vanidorr seems resourceful," Tamos said.  "I doubt the *Goblins* could even find him, keeping hidden in the trees as he does."

"Yes," Rytahl said, looking into the fire.  "He is one of my only close friends.  It would be a shame were anything to happen to him."

The pair continued talking about the current situation, and soon, *Lenalia* got the group's attention.

"All right, everyone," she said.  "We are still in danger, so I propose watches overnight, so that in case the *Goblins* find us, we will be warned."

*Rothrusk* smiled.  "As we were taught by the eminent *Harrian Thane*," he added.

The rest of the group agreed, and watches were set in pairs.  Lenalia and Sjoberg were first, followed by Tamos and Rothrusk, with Rytahl by herself at the end of the night.  Lenalia said she would be awake by then, so she could watch with Rytahl.

But the group didn't need to wait that long for something to happen.  In fact, as soon as most of the Heroes had bedded down, and Lenalia and Sjoberg (along with *Valkyrie*, his pet wolf) were on watch, _figures began to appear in the treeline!_

Lenalia spotted the approaching figures first, just before her barbarian companion did the same.  There was a total of *4 Goblin Warriors*, armed with spears and maces, entering the camp as if no one were on watch at all.  The *Goblins* sure were surprised to find two of the adventurers ready for battle, and others being roused.

The Elf sorceress charged forward to meet the incoming *Goblins*, bashing one of them to the ground with her quarterstaff in one blow.

"Impressive, Elfling," Sjoberg noted, steeling himself for melee with the others, at the same time kicking Tamos awake.

"Thanks," Lenalia replied.  "I feel... stronger... somehow."

Tamos rolled to his feet, and swept the feet out from one of the *Goblins* bearing down on him.  He followed this up with a swift kick to the midsection, effectively knocking the *Goblin* unconscious.

After seeing that Tamos was awake and aware, Sjoberg sent his wolf Valkyrie into melee with one of the spearmen, while he worked to rouse Rytahl, who was already half-awake due to the sounds of battle.

Valkyrie, at the behest of her master, jumped one of the *Goblins*, taking it to the ground and ending its threat.

At this point, one *Goblin Warrior* remained, and faced off against Rytahl, Sjoberg, Lenalia, and Tamos, as well as the wolf, Valkyrie.  Seeing that it had no chance against such odds, the *Goblin* fled.

But the good news, if anything could be considered good about the ambush, was that the Heroes now had a *Goblin* captive, whom they could question when he awoke from his Tamos-induced slumber.

When the last *Goblin* was gone, and the Heroes had gathered up the equipment that had been strewn all over the camp during the short battle, Tamos kicked Rothrusk awake.  Somehow, he had missed the entire combat, and despite the wolf growling, swords clanging, and cries of the wounded and slain *Goblins*, the aspiring Cleric had napped through it all.

"Had a good rest, brother?" Tamos asked sarcastically.

Rothrusk rubbed his eyes and looked around at the field of battle.  "What did I miss?"

...

*Ariel* struggled against the ropes that bound herself and her cousin, *Mirra* to the pole at the center of the *Goblin Encampment*.  Though Ariel thought herself to be emotionally tough and mentally strong, it was her lack of physical might that was the problem right now.

"You getting anywhere on your ropes?" Ariel asked her cousin.

"Nope," Mirra replied.  "I think we're stuck."

"Ha! We're not going to be stuck for much longer."

"What makes you say that?" Mirra demanded.

"Just a feeling," Ariel replied.  "Call it a hunch."

"I wonder why the *Goblins* haven't eaten us yet," Mirra wondered.

Ariel struggled some more, until she heard a pair of *Goblins* wandering nearby.  She stopped to eavesdrop on their conversation.  "Interesting," she said.

"What?" Mirra asked.

"Remember that commotion earlier?" Ariel asked.  "Apparently, the camp was attacked."

"Attacked?" Mirra said.  "By who?"

"No idea," Ariel answered.  "But I'm willing to bet it has something to do with the reason we were brought out here."

"I was wondering about that," Mirra admitted.  "Why not just leave us inside the tent if they want to keep us hidden."

"Do you have any friends back in the *Keep* who might be brave enough to attempt a rescue?"

Mirra thought for a moment.  "The only person I really know at the *Keep* is *Sandros*, and he's too old for this sort of thing.  Well, Sandros and..."

"Who?"

"Well, I have become friends with an adventurer, Rothrusk, and his allies," Mirra explained.  "They have been to the *Caves of Chaos* of late.  I wonder..."

"_Someone_ attacked the *Goblins*," Ariel said.  "I would prefer it to be your friends than some other competing warband."

"Do you really think the *Goblins* will trade us to the *Ogre*?" Mirra asked.

"Yes," Ariel replied.  "In fact, they plan to do so in the morning.  That's why I've been so eager to escape.  I'm not looking forward to what that *Ogre* might want to do with us."

...

Rothrusk, Tamos, and Lenalia surrounded the captive *Goblin*, whose name as it turned out was *Grex*.  The little guy was bound with rope, and several melee weapons were pointed in his direction as the Heroes questioned the *Goblin Warrior*.

Grex did not speak the Common Tongue, only the *Goblin Language*, so unfortunately, only Rothrusk could speak with him.  The aspirant knelt to be face-to-face with the captive.

*(The following conversation is in the Goblin Language)*
"Tell us all you know about the captive girls," Rothrusk demanded.  "We know you have them."

"Girls?" Grex asked.  "Yes, two human girls."

"What do you want with them?" Rothrusk queried.

"Me?" Grex said.  "I want nothing of them."

"No, I mean your tribe or whatever," Rothrusk clarified.  "Why have you captured them?"

Grex shook his head.  "They are for *Ungeheuer*.  A gift from our *Chieftain*."

"So they are alive?"

"Yes," Grex replied.  "They will be kept alive.  Such is the will of our *Chieftain*."

"Very well," Rothrusk said.  "When are you giving the girls to the *Ogre*?"

"No idea," Grex answered.  "*Chieftain* will tell us."

"All right, how about another topic," Rothrusk said.  "What are all of you doing out here so close to *Merghis Keep*?"

"We strike... soon!" Grex replied, smiling.

"Strike the *Keep*?" Rothrusk demanded.

"Oh yes," Grex said.  "And we are not alone.  There are other Warbands."

"*Goblins*?" Rothrusk asked.

"*Goblins* and others," Grex said.  "We have many friends... well, not friends... more like they also hate the people of *Merghis Keep*."

"And so... why are they all gathered here?" Rothrusk asked.

Grex smiled.  "To attack, of course."

*(End Conversation in the Goblin Language)*

Rothrusk stood.  "We have a problem."

...

The situation was desperate, not just for the recovery of Ariel and Mirra, who were captives of the *Goblin Horde*, but also for stopping the *Goblins'* attack on *Merghis Keep*!  The Heroes collected themselves and, after securing the captive Grex, headed back to the encampment.

The first order of business was for Tamos to find Vanidorr, to ensure that he was still alive, and to find out what he had learned from watching the camp overnight.  While Tamos scurried into the trees, the rest of the Heroes bided their time, at a spot they had found about 100 feet from the edge of the encampment.

"They are weaker now," Sjoberg pointed out.  "We have destroyed half their numbers."

Lenalia joined the barbarian in watching the camp.  From this distance, she could see some of the activity within, but not much seemed to be going on at the moment.

"I'm sure they will be ready for us to return," the Elf maiden said.  "They sent a scout party to kill us in our sleep, and they never returned."

"One of them returned," Rothrusk said.  "Remember, one of those little guys escaped."

"Oh, that's true," Lenalia said.  "So, they will know we're coming."

"It's a valid assumption," Rytahl said.  "I don't know how smart *Goblins* are, but if they sent out a search party for us, and that search party never returned... it would stand to reason the *Goblins* know that we're coming for them."

Meanwhile, Tamos made his way to where Vanidorr had been hiding, and quickly found his ally, who had moved a few times during the night, but was still in the trees.

"Enjoying yourself up there?" Tamos asked.

"Nah," Vanidorr replied.  "It's been pretty boring.  Not much going on."

"We're getting ready to attack," Tamos explained.  "Be prepared.  We could probably use a little aerial support."

"You got it."

...

Plans were set into motion, and the Heroes charged into the *Goblin Camp*.  Sjoberg, his wolf, Valkyrie, Tamos, and Rytahl formed the first line, with Rothrusk and Lenalia providing secondary missile support.  Before they charged in, Rothrusk invoked a blessing on the group, explaining that this would help them in battle.

The *Goblins* were not unprepared at all, though it was clear that the sunlight in their eyes was displeasing to them.  Already in the camp when the Heroes charged were *eight Goblin footmen*, armed with maces and javelins.  The *Goblin footmen*, after throwing their javelins uselessly against the Heroes, charged to meet the front ranks.

Eight on four wasn't as unbalancing as it might sound, as the Heroes individually were equal to at least two or three of the footmen they faced.  Adding the missile and magic support of Lenalia and Rothrusk, it was a fairly short exchange.

But those *eight Goblin footmen* were not the Heroes' only foes.  After the footmen engaged in close combat, *Goblin archers* emerged from the tents and split into a pair of formations - one heading across the field of battle, firing as they went, and the other forming a line approximately 30 feet away from the scrum.

In addition, *a pair of Goblin lieutenants*, notable for the pair of shortswords they wielded, moved into position to join the melee.  They also employed javelins at first, then charged in.  This seemed to be a fairly common *Goblin* tactic.  When the lieutenants had emerged from their tents and joined the combat, a pair of most unusual *Goblins* rounded out the defense.  One, a *larger Goblin wielding a double-headed axe*, was easily recognizeable as the *Goblin Chieftain*.  The other, a *normal-sized Goblin with a staff* wore the telltale headdress of a *Goblin Shaman*.

Whereas the *Goblin lieutenants* joined their fellows in melee combat against the bunched Heroes, the *Chieftain* and the *Shaman* stayed close to a post in the center of the camp, where _Mirra and Ariel were bound captive!_

While Rytahl, Sjoberg, and Valkyrie kept the *Goblin footmen* busy, Tamos, seeing the captive girls tied to the post in the center of camp, decided to take matters into his own hands.  Without a word, he dove into the treeline, with the hope of circling around to sneak up to the captives and free them.

Tamos wasn't the only one with such ideas.  After peppering the *Goblins* with arrows, Vanidorr saw an opportunity to free Ariel and Mirra, and clambered from tree to tree in an effort to get closer to the clearing and that part of the camp.

Vanidorr and Tamos arrived nearly at the same time at the edge of the clearing and spotted each other.

"I see you had the same idea I had," Vanidorr said. 

"Free the girls?" Tamos said.  "I figure we could take out the leaders at the same time."

"My only interest is to free the captives and get out of here," Vanidorr explained.  "We get our gold, and everyone is happy.  I don't want to risk my neck just to take out a few extra *Goblins* no one will miss anyway."

"They are planning to attack *Merghis Keep*," Tamos said.  "We have to try to stop them.  Taking out the leadership may be the only way to do it."

They hatched a plan to confuse the *Goblins*.  While Tamos rounded the tents and got the attention of the *Shaman and a few of the Lieutenants, Vanidorr would swoop in and free Ariel and Mirra.

The Shaman engaged Tamos, but the deft hero proved too much for the spellcaster, who though he had a few tricks up his sleeve, did not slow Tamos much.  Soon, Tamos had the Shaman on the ground, and down for the count.

The Heroes' plan worked well, except for the fact that the Chieftain had ordered guards to stay close to the captives.  He knew that freeing the girls was the Heroes' true objective here, so keeping them closely guarded would be key to winning the battle.

What he didn't count on was Vanidorr's ingenuity.  The roguish hero jumped right in the middle of the guards, including the Chieftain himself!

"Don't mind me!" he said, dancing around the wild swings of the Goblin guards.  "I won't be here long."

He somersaulted into the middle of the area, ending up right next to the very post where Mirra and Ariel were bound.

"Hi," Ariel said.  "Do we know you?"

"No," Vanidorr said.  "But you will...  Now hold still."  He drew a small knife and with one hack, severed the rope that had kept the pair of cousins bound together.  "Here," he said, giving Ariel the knife.  "I've got some more work to do."

The Goblin Chieftain, not at all pleased with this turn of events, charged at Vanidorr, swinging his mighty axe in the hero's direction.  Vanidorr proved too quick for the Chieftain but nonetheless expedited his escaped from the area before the Chieftain had another chance to attack.

"Come now, cousin," Ariel said, deftly slicing Mirra's ropes, "I believe we have spent quiet enough time in this camp."

The girls were freed, but still surrounded by Goblin Guards.  While Ariel was armed with a small knife, Mirra was totally unarmed.  Tamos, seeing the situation, charged into the fray, drawing away the Goblins' attention from the cousins.  Mirra broke for the treeline to the north of the camp, with one guard giving chase.  Ariel tumbled past Tamos and the Guards who were engaged, and headed toward one of the tents.

"Where are you going?" Tamos asked as he fought off the remaining Guards.

"Gotta get my stuff," Ariel explained as she went.  "And who are you anyway?"

Before Tamos could answer, Ariel was gone into a tent.  She must have known where the Goblins had been keeping her things.  A Goblin gave chase, but was surprised when Ariel emerged on the other side of the tent, a hand crossbow leveled at his head.  Ariel fired, dropping the Guard in his tracks.

"Where did Mirra go?" Rothrusk asked as he bounded up into the center of the clearing.  Most of the Goblins had dispersed, giving the Heroes a chance to enter the camp without much trouble.

"I'll go find her," Tamos said.  "She went this way."  As he went, Rothrusk followed, hoping to help in Mirra's rescue from her lone Goblin tormentor.

Before Tamos could get very far, the Goblin Chieftain emerged from behind a tent and dropped Tamos with a blow from his mighty double-headed axe.  The Chieftain said something to Tamos, but not knowing the Goblin Language, all Tamos could think about was his own survival.

Tamos jumped to his feet, bleeding from the shoulder, where a huge gash would definitely need medical attention later.  He kicked at the Chieftain, plunking the creature in the midsection.  In response, the Chieftain dealt Tamos another serious blow, cutting him across the chest, and nearly tearing him in half.  Tamos dropped, but was soon replaced.

Sjoberg, the barbarian, seeing what was happening to Tamos, joined the battle just as Tamos dropped.  The Chieftain, who was oblivious to what was going on, didn't see Sjoberg until it was too late.  The last thing he saw was a sharp bony protrusion sticking through his chest.

The barbarian pulled his pickaxe from the dead Chieftain.  "It is done," he declared.  "They are running, and will not return."

At this point, Rothrusk and Mirra emerged from the treeline.  "I found Mirra," the aspirant said.

"Tamos needs your help," Lenalia said, pointing to the downed hero.  "But we are pretty much done here."

Vanidorr appeared from behind one of the tents.  "Let's give the camp a good search, just to be on the safe side.  Especially these tents.  I wonder if the Goblins have any treasure."

The Heroes gave the Goblin Encampment a very thorough search, spending the first half of the day there.  They found a chest containing some coins and other valuables, including a pair of matching Elven rings.  Lenalia discovered that the Chieftain and the Shaman were both in the possession of magically enchanted weapons and armor, and those would need to be studied more carefully back at the Keep.

They returned to Merghis Keep with Ariel and Mirra in tow, victorious.  But the question that lingered on the minds of many was... what about the other warbands?  Was there still an attack in the offing?  And if so, when? 

They would soon found out...  

END GAME SESSION FIVE*


----------



## threshel (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome, awesome, awesome.
I am full of nostagic glee.  You do a good job of capturing the feel of first-time adventurers.
So, any chance of seeing that Rogue's Gallery thread?

J


----------



## Insight (Mar 9, 2005)

threshel said:
			
		

> Awesome, awesome, awesome.
> I am full of nostagic glee.  You do a good job of capturing the feel of first-time adventurers.




Thanks!  I have fun writing it.  _Most_ of my players read it too, so it sometimes helps in case they forget anything.  Granted, I take a bit of license with some of the events, but the major events are all there.



> So, any chance of seeing that Rogue's Gallery thread?
> 
> J




Let's see if I can get copies of the characters tomorrow.  It's a distinct possibility.  I guess I could have them post their own characters...

EDIT: Nah, they're gonna post their own darn characters!  I have a story hour to write!  Anyway, the Rogues' Gallery thread is up... check my sig for the link!


----------



## Insight (Mar 11, 2005)

*Assault on Merghis Keep Part One*

*Captain Rand Fairir* looked over the bound *Goblin*, *Grex*, with disdain.  While Fairir was most pleased to have another captive to question, the Captain was concerned about what he had just been told.

His office was a small space, as were many such offices in *Merghis Keep*.  Capt. Fairir stood in the doorway, speaking with the Heroes who had just returned from their raid on a *Goblin Encampment*.

"So you and your friends found this *Goblin* in the hills just north of *Merghis Keep*?" he asked.

"We did," *Vanidorr* replied.  "He had a lot of friends too.  We took care of most of them."

"Good to hear," Capt. Fairir said.  "But there are more?"

*Tamos*, holding the captive, smiled.  "We are told other warbands are in the hills."

"I have heard something similar to this," Fairir said, turning to the walls, watching his men train and ready themselves.  "There is to be an attack then?"

*Rytahl* chimed in.  "There is... at least as far as the *Goblins* have said.  They are quite confident in this fact."

"I wish I knew how many were really out there," the Captain said.  "I fear we are understaffed for an attack."

A uniformed guardsman arrived with a set of manacles.  "Oh good," the Captain said.  "Sergeant, please take this *Goblin* to one of the questioning rooms.  Fetch one of the interrogation teams.  I'll meet them in a few minutes."

Taking possession of the captive, the Sergeant led the *Goblin* to a room nearby.  That would not, however, be the last the Heroes saw of *Grex the Goblin*.

"Unfortunately, we have no idea how many there might be," Tamos explained.  "We took care of what amounts to one *Goblin Warband*."

"That could be half their forces," Capt. Fairir said, "Or one twelfth of their forces.  We have no way to know.  And doubtlessly, not enough time to contact *Specularum* to ask for reinforcements."

He turned to face the trio of adventurers.  "I wonder if I might ask for your help in this matter," he said.  "You have thus far proven yourselves capable of dealing with these scum.  The *Castellan* _has_ asked me to hire on some additional troops from the various mercenaries who seem to have made this place their home."

"You want to hire us?" Rytahl asked.

"I would like to... compensate you for your aid," Fairir said.  "Should the need arise, of course."

The Captain beckoned the Heroes inside his office.  "Come, we have much to discuss."

...

*Lenalia* regarded the strange Elven ring on her finger, watching as the emerald at its center glint as its facets hit the lamplight.  "Pretty, isn't it?" she asked.

She and her ally, Vanidorr, were in Lenalia's room at the *Travelers' Inn*.  It was a small space, but comfortable enough for two people experimenting with magic items.

Vanidorr, wearing the other Elven ring, looked at his.  "Sure," he replied.  "It's nice.  What did you say these magic rings did again?"

The Elf maiden shot Vanidorr a look.  "I can read your thoughts," she revealed.  "Quite handy, don't you think?"

"Woah," Vanidorr replied, quickly taking the ring off his finger.  "They're not... um... _turned on_ yet, right?"

"Stop your complaining," *Sjoberg*, the northern barbarian said, entering the room.  "Tis a foul thing, this magic you rely on.  But you asked what the ring did, and put it on before finding out.  I hope she _did_ read your mind."

"Hush," Vanidorr replied.  "I just wanted to know what the ring did, that's all.  Where have you been anyway?"

"I had need of some lighter armor," the barbarian replied.  "And I found a few souls who had not yet heard our mighty tale of vanquishing the *Goblin Horde*!"  

"In any event, gentlemen," Lenalia said, "I think these rings will come in handy for communication, especially for those of you who are keen to scout ahead at times.  Those of us in the rear will know what's going on."

Sjoberg smiled.  "So I guess you _will_ be wearing the ring after all," he said.  "Probably for the best.  We need to keep an eye on you, sticky fingers."

"Hey," Vanidorr said, slowly putting the Elven ring back on.  "I have never taken anything... that someone else wasn't using!"

Tamos entered the room.  "There you two are," he said.

"Boy, it's getting crowded in here," Vanidorr commented.

Tamos smirked.  "Sjoberg, we should probably go try to sell those small sets of armor now.  Being magical and all, I imagine we should be able to fetch quite a bit of gold."

"You should really just give them to me," Vanidorr suggested.  "I can get us a very good deal for selling them."

"I can get us a good deal as well," Tamos countered.  "In fact, I'd be willing to bet our old friend *Finstan* would give us a great deal."

"That the merchant from the *Guild*... you saved him from a pack of wild dogs or something?" Vanidorr asked.

"Something like that," Tamos replied.  "Anyway, we'd best get over there before the *Guild Hall* closes for the night."

"Where did *Rothrusk* go?" Lenalia asked.  "I was expecting him to join us at the *Tavern* later."

"Someone from the *Chapel* came and got him," Tamos explained.  "I think the *Curate* wanted to see him."

"Sjoberg," Lenalia said, "How about you and I meet Rytahl over at the *Tavern*?  We'll let these boys take care of *Guild* matters.  I could use a nice Elven wine right about now."

"Yes," the barbarian replied.  "I have a question for someone there at the *Tavern*.  And I could use a stiff drink myself."

The Heroes went their separate ways, and would later be rejoined in a most unexpected way.

...

*Curate Ethelau* stood alone in the cavernous interior of the *Chapel of Merghis Keep*, awaiting the subject of her summons.  She didn't have to wait long, as she saw Rothrusk the aspirant enter through the double doors.

"Rothrusk," she said.  "So good of you to come on such short notice."

Rothrusk dug into his pack.  "I've got my tithe here somewhere," he said, fumbling through the coins.

"While I appreciate your zeal in making sure your tithe is paid," the Curate said, "That is not why you have been summoned here."

He looked up.  "It's not?"

Ethelau smiled.  "No, it's not.  I have an urgent matter I need to discuss with you."

Rothrusk stood up straight.  "You have my full attention."

"Excellent," Ethelau replied.  "Because it's _you_ that we will be discussing.  Let's adjourn to the Library."

The pair entered the musty Library, a place that did not see much use.  Before it was the Chapel, this area was an armory, and the Library had been storage for food and water.  In that time, and even for many years thereafter, the Library had attracted hordes of rats.  Books and scrolls had to be kept in sealed containers for fear of having their pages eaten or covers destroyed.

The Library was a small annex, but was chock full of histories, biographies, religious texts, and magical treatises.  Curate Ethelau sat, while Rothrusk remained standing.

"You were sitting here not long ago," the Curate pointed out.  "In fact, you spent quite a long time in this place, studying for being ordained.  Do you feel that you've learned a lot since you've been at *Merghis Keep*?"

"Yes," Rothrusk replied.  "About myself, and my capabilities.  Used to be, I couldn't handle stressful situations much.  Especially fights.  I was never much of a fighter.  Now, I can take care of myself in battle.  I have learned how to use my abilities in combat, and to heal my friends and allies."

"Ah, but the life of a Cleric is more than just repelling the undead and healing allies in battle," Ethelau explained.  "There is much, much more to learn."

"Pardon me," Rothrusk said, "But isn't that why I am here?"

"It is," the Curate replied.  "You have chosen Valerias as your Immortal.  You know - certainly better than I - that Valerias is not a patron of battle, but of love and romance.  I find it strange that you have only applied your devotions to battle."

"Well... um..."  Rothrusk said.  "I have done a pretty good job keeping my allies patched up though."

"You have from all accounts done a fine job of healing their bodies," Ethelau said.  'What of their minds and their spirits?  Surely, your allies are wounded in other ways."  She stood.  "Healing the body is a course of action many Clerics take, and it's the most obvious source of pain and trouble in a friend or congregate.  But it takes true wisdom to see beyond physical damage and heal the mind and spirit."

"Are you saying I have more to learn?" Rothrusk asked.  "I'll gladly do it.  Just point the way."

"The time for me to point your way has come to an end, Rothrusk," Ethelau explained.  "You are to come into your own in this regard.  You will be the master of your own spiritual growth."

"You mean...?"

"Yes, Rothrusk," Curate Ethelau said, smiling.  "You are to be ordained a Cleric."

Rothrusk smiled wide.  "I am?  I must tell my friends!  Tamos will be so... happy for me!"

"You should hurry then," Ethelau suggested.  "For the ceremony is *TONIGHT*!"


----------



## Insight (Mar 15, 2005)

*Assault on Merghis Keep Part Two*

The two Heroes stood in the *Guild Hall's* vast atrium, awaiting their potential trade partner.  *Tamos* was there, carrying the magical armors that would hopefully garner the Heroes a fair amount of gold.

"I hope *Finstan* is here,"  Tamos said impatiently.  He stood next to *Vanidorr*, who was eyeing the guards posted in the passageway.

"If not, can't we trade with someone else?" Vanidorr asked.  "Gold is gold."

"We're not members of the *Guild*," Tamos pointed out.  "It's not exactly an open trading forum."

Before too much longer, *Finstan*, the Guild Merchant, arrived and welcomed Tamos, one of his rescuers.  "Tamos," he said.  "I am glad to see you again.  You are doing well?"

Tamos smiled.  "I am," he replied.  "I hope that business is good.  How is *Rake*?"

"Sent the boy to the military academy at *Specularum*," Finstan replied.  "Seems the best place for him.  I told Rake if he wants so badly to join the guards, that's where to start.  No son of mine is going to be a _mercenary_."

"Not a bad plan at all," Tamos observed.

"Now, I understand we have some business to conduct," Finstan said.  "Why don't you follow me?"

The Heroes did follow, and made their way to a small antechamber, closed off from the rest of the Guild Hall.  This is where private meetings took place, and sometimes, under-the-table deals not meant for general knowledge.

Tamos opened his pack, and dumped out the pair of small-sized magical armors, as well as a finely-crafted shortsword.  "This is what we have to sell," he declared.

Finstan looked over the goods.  "Not bad," he said.  "I'd wager all of them are very fine specimens.  How much would you like for the set?" 

"Well, uh, they are *magical*," Vanidorr asserted.  "The armors are anyway."

Tamos nodded.  "Yes, and we suspect they are worth quite a bit.  That's why we came to you.  Being the local gem-cutter and all..."

"Ah," Finstan said, his eyes brightening.  "I am the biggest sack of gold that you boys know around the Keep."  He laughed.  "I suppose that is true.  I do more than my fair share of business in this place.  Despite the danger, *Merghis Keep* and its proximity to the *Caves of Chaos*... it's been very good for business."

"So we were thinking 1,500 gold pieces for the lot," Vanidorr remarked.

"Hmmm... " Finstan said, looking over the goods.  "I don't know if they're worth that much to me.  Perhaps a closer examination is in order."  He got closer to the armor and weapons loaded onto the table, and his eyes glowed *light blue* for a few moments.  He smiled.  "Yes, the armors are indeed magical.  I don't know about it, though.  Perhaps the *Tradesman* would be able to meet your asking price."

"We came to you because of our past dealings," Tamos pointed out.  "We know that you are a man of your word, and that, being a member of the *Guild* and all, you will see that these items find their way to a proper buyer, and not back into the hands of the *Goblins*."

Finstan rubbed his beard.  The Heroes had saved him and his son, after all, and this seemed a good bargain.  "I know of a few Halflings and Gnomes who might be able to make use of these suits of armor, and this is a fine sword..."

"If you're not sure, we can return tomorrow," Tamos offered.  "Though I can't be certain my friends won't try to sell them in the meantime."

"Oh, very well," Finstan said, relenting.  "It is a good deal, and perhaps I can make it even sweeter for you.  I must go fetch my coin, and I will have something else for you as well."

Finstan left the room temporarily, leaving Tamos and Vanidorr to discuss things.  

"What if he's up to something?" Vanidorr asked.  "Need I remind you that they have our weapons?"

Tamos dismissed the notion.  "Finstan is a good fellow.  He'll come through for us."

And so he did.  When he returned, Finstan dropped a sack of platinum coins on the table.  Vanidorr immediately dove his hand inside to start counting.  He was surprised to find something else inside the sack.  "What's this?" he asked, producing a large, fist-sized red gemstone.

"That my friends is the 'bonus' I told you about," Finstan replied.  "It is a magical stone, a red quartz I believe."

"What does it do?" Tamos asked.

"From what I am led to believe," Finstan replied, "Protects the possessor from the forces of *Evil*, whatever that means.  There are some Orcish runs carved on its face.  Came from the treasure horde of an Orcish chieftain.  Supposedly, it also has some magical property if you crush it.  Not sure about that one."

Vanidorr had just finished his rough count of the platinum.  It turned out there was well enough coins to meet the Heroes' initial request in exchange for the armors and sword.  "What do we owe you for the gem?"

"It's part of the deal," Finstan said.  "Consider it a gift.  Now, if you gentlemen don't mind... I have a busy evening planned.  You can find your own way out."

Little did Tamos and Vanidorr know what part this strange red gemstone would play in their lives.

...

*Lenalia* and *Sjoberg* sat at a small table inside *Shardstone Tavern*.  It was just starting to get busy that night, as the guard shift had just changed.  This much was obvious from the sheer number of men in official guardsman tabards littering the place.

*Sandros Shardstone* was behind the bar as usual, and gave the Heroes a stout salute upon their entrance.  He was most pleased that his barmaid had been returned unharmed.  

*Rytahl* returned to the table.  "Sorry about that," she said.

"No problem," Lenalia replied.  "I didn't like the way those drunkards were looking at you either.  I don't blame you in the _least_."

Sjoberg gave a good belly-laugh.  "They'll likely not shoot a glance in this direction again!" he declared.  "These fools cannot handle their ale, that much is for certain."

"So what are we doing here anyway," Lenalia asked.  "Besides beating up on drunk guards, that is."

"Hey," Rytahl said.  "I didn't beat up anyone.  They were... _reminded_ that I am a LADY... who happens to have a very nasty pickaxe."

Sjoberg laughed again.  "In my village, we do not permit the womenfolk to carry weapons, but even if we did, I doubt too many would wield them with any more skill than our friend Rytahl here."

*Mirra* arrived at the Heroes' table and smiled broadly.  "I would thank you again for saving my cousin and I," she said, serving another round of drinks.  "This is, of course, on the house."

The Heroes gladly took their free drinks and gave them a sip.  Sjoberg seemed particularly interested in speaking with Mirra. "Tell me, Mirra," he said.  "Is your cousin, *Ariel*, anywhere to be found?"

"Oh, she's around here somewhere," Mirra replied.  "Believe me, this is her kind of place."

"Really?" Lenalia asked.  "From our prior conversation, Ariel didn't seem to be one to run in these sorts of circles."

"She's not," Mirra answered.  "Well, not normally.  But in this case, since she's looking for information, well... this is the place to be."

"Looking for information..." Sjoberg said.  "Could I have a word with Ariel?"

"I don't see any reason why not," Mirra said.  "I'll go find her."

The Heroes awaited, and drained their ales and wine.  Sjoberg looked up in time to see the crowded tavern's patrons part almost as if commanded to do so, and *a vision in black leather* appeared in the midst, headed for the Heroes' table.  It was Ariel, and she sure did clean up well.  She was almost unrecognizeable from her ordeal at the *Goblin Encampment*.

The Barbarian's jaw dropped.  He had never seen a woman so brazenly wear her weapons and carry herself with such confidence.  She was almost manly in her bearing, though unmistakably a woman.

"I understand you wanted to see me?" Ariel asked when she arrived at the table.

Sjoberg cleared his throat.  "Yes, I did.  Would you like a drink?"

Ariel smiled.  "Sure, if you can find anything decent in this hole."

Mirra returned, and gave her cousin a look.  "Behave," she said quietly.  Taking the drink order, Mirra left once again.

"You have my _undivided_ attention," Ariel said.  "Let's talk."

"I saw that you were... unfrightened at the *Goblin Camp*," Sjoberg said.  "Unlike Mirra, you did not run at the first chance, but instead stayed and helped us to finish off the *Goblins*."

"Well, what can I say?" Ariel replied, smiling.  "They had some payback coming.  I don't like to be tied up... well, certainly not without my permission."  She smirked, causing an unusual reaction in the Barbarian.

He cleared his throat again.  "Anyway, I just noticed that you seem like you might be handy in a fight."

Ariel raised one eyebrow.  "You and your friends looking to get into another scrap so soon?"

"It's always a possibility with this group," Rytahl noted.

"I'm not really much of a fighter," Ariel said.  "Not so bad with this pair of crossbows though.  Wanna see a neat trick?"

Lenalia stood abruptly.  "Not in here," she cautioned.

Ariel smiled.  "Of course not," she said.  "I wouldn't dream of starting anything in here.  It's not my style.  I have been the subject of a bar fight or two in my time... but that's beside the point.  Let's go outside."

Quick to his feet, Sjoberg raised an arm toward the door.  "After you, Ariel."

The pair left the tavern, and made their way to a set of archery targets set against the walls of the keep.

Meanwhile, Rytahl and Lenalia received Sjoberg's drink order.  "Shall we?" Rytahl asked.

"Go ahead," Lenalia said, gathering her things.  

Rytahl gulped the whiskey Sjoberg had ordered for Ariel, then looked up.  "Going somewhere?" she asked.

"I've got to take a look at that *silver urn* again," the Elf revealed.

With that, Lenalia was off to the *Travelers' Inn*, leaving Rytahl to fend for herself at the tavern.

...

***Lenalia Makes Another Potion***
Back at her room at the inn, Lenalia examined the mysterious [color]*silver urn*[/color], and the runes it bore.  While the Elf maiden had not yet been able to precisely determine the many powers of this device, she had learned thus far that it converted certain ingredients into a *magical purple potion*.  Lenalia drank this potion a few days ago, and felt slightly stronger since that time.

She set the urn down, and found the extra set of ingredients she had purchased from the *Tradesman* a few days before.  There was a distinct possibility that drinking another potion would do nothing, or might have a counter-effect, but the curiosity that was building within Lenalia was too great to resist.  She would have to try it again.

Mixing the ingredients in the urn, Lenalia was very careful to follow the arcane directions to the letter.  The mixture made the same *purple goo* as before, so she closed the lid and incanted the magic word that would hopefully transform the mixture into another magical potion.

There was a *flash of light*, followed by *a violet haze* coming from under the lid.  lenalia carefully removed the lid, and saw that a potion had indeed been created.  The Elf poured the concoction into a glass vial, but immediately noted that this potion was slightly different than the prior one.  Lenalia's immediate thought was that she had done something wrong in either the mixing of the ingredients or had said the wrong the command word.

"Well," she said.  "Here goes nothing."  She drank the magic potion, draining the vial dry.  Still, there were no immediate effects.  "Hmmm... I guess it's slow-acting or something."

Just then, there was a knock on the door.  Lenalia opened the door to find *a young boy in Church vestments* standing there.  "Can I help you?" Lenalia asked.  "You look lost."

"No, madame," the boy said.  "I was sent to find the Elf maiden, Lenalia.  That is you, is it not?"

Lenalia smiled.  "You've found me," she said.  "But I'm afraid I don't know what this is about.  Has Rothrusk done something?  Did he befoul your *Chapel*?"

The boy suppressed a smile.  "No, madame," he replied.  "Nothing of the sort.  Your friend, Rothrusk, he is to be _honored_ tonight."

"Honored?" Lenalia asked sarcastically.  "For what?"

"Why, tonight is Rothrusk's *ordination*," the page said.  "And, of course, you and your friends are invited.  *Curate Ethelau* has asked that you attend as her special guests." 

Lenalia quickly changed clothes and met the others downstairs, where they had all gathered to get ready for the ceremony.  Another page was sent to lead them to the *Chapel*, where they would witness a very special event in the life of one Rothrusk of Stirrick, and then, something entirely different.


----------



## Insight (Mar 15, 2005)

*Assault on Merghis Keep Part Three*

The *Chapel*, flush with candle light and banners for each of the major Immortals hanging on the hallowed halls, was filled to capacity.  It was not normally such a popular place - most visitors were usually of two types: Clerics and warriors who have been wounded in battle.  While one would on occasion find more than a dozen people inside the Chapel at any one time, this was a special event, and nearly every important person in *Merghis Keep* was in attendance.

*Curate Ethelau* stood at the podium, decked out in regalia commensurate with her position as head of worship at the *Chapel*.  She waited for the gathered crowd to be seated, and then began.

"I wish to welcome all of you to the *Great Chapel*," she said.  "It warms my heart to see so many familiar faces in the crowd tonight, knowing that you have come to the *Chapel* for this very special evening.  Before we begin, I would like to say a benediction, to bless this sacred event."

The Curate spoke in the language of the Immortals, blessing all under the roof of the *Great Chapel* and the special ordination that was about to take place.

"And now, I would like to introduce the leader of *Merghis Keep*, and a great friend to the *Chapel*, *Castellan Winmark*."

The Castellan, who was not normally seen outside the confines of his fortress, approached the podium.  He was a middle-aged man, wearing ceremonial attire, a grand tabard worn over a suit of magical chain mail armor.  Unlike most of the visitors, who were required to surrender their weapons, Castellan Winmark displayed a fine magical sword at his side.

"Good evening all," he began.  "This is indeed a great event.  We are assembled here to honor the ascendance of one of our local heroes to the rank of Cleric, and be ordained into the Clergy of our great kingdom.  We have all been touched by the actions of this man, who came to us not long ago from the small farming village of *Stirrick*, far to the south of the *Borderlands*.  He and his fellow companions have done great deeds for *Merghis Keep* and its citizens, and it is in part because of these deeds that *Rothrusk of Stirrick* is to be ordained tonight into the *Great Clergy*."

Applause erupted in the hall, as Curate Ethelau, ushered Rothrusk to the stage.  Winmark continued, "I am pleased to present *Rothrusk of Stirrick*, candidate for Cleric in the *Clergy of the Immortals*.  Aspirant Rothrusk will now read of the Rolls of the Sacred."

Rothrusk nervously approached the podium and unfurled the scroll that he had been working on for the last few hours in his room.  "Good evening, all," he said.  "It is with great humility that I accept this nomination, and as is tradition, I would like to read from the *Rolls of the Sacred*."

He looked into the audience for the first time, and saw many familiar faces.  The merchant *Finstan* was there, seated next to the Dwarven tavernkeep, *Sandros Shardstone*.  *Mirra*, the bardmaid and Rothrusk's confidante, was also there, seated next to her cousin,  *Ariel*.

Behind them were Rothrusk's oldest friends, those he had come here with from *Stirrick*, *Tamos*, his brother, and *Lenalia*, the Elf sorceress who had shared his life since he could remember.  Next to these two were some of Rothrusk's newest friends, *Sjoberg*, the Barbarian he had helped free from the *Caves of Chaos*, the roguish *Vanidorr*, and their companion, the warrior-maiden, *Rytahl*.

Rothrusk haltingly read from his scroll, losing his place a few times, but kept up a reasonable pace, especially considering public speaking was not his forte.  The Aspirant finished to a rousing applause, which brought a tear to Rothrusk's eye.  He turned to Curate Ethelau, who shook his hand and took the podium, with Rothrusk just off to one side.

"It is my duty and _honor_ to nominate *Rothrusk of Stirrick* as candiate for the *Great Clergy*," she said.  "And, with the power invested in me by the *Great Clergy of the Grand Duchy of Karameikos*, I accept your nomination, *Rothrusk of Stirrick*, into the *Great Clergy*, and bestow upon you the title of *Cleric Adept*, and hereby bequeath upon you the name *Rothrusk the Willful*."

Rothrusk knelt at Curate Ethelau's feet.  The Curate produced a sceptre from her robes, a great jeweled rod made of platinum, and touched Rothrusk with the tip on both shoulders.  "*Rothrusk the Willful*, rise."

He did so, and smiled.  "I accept the title of *Cleric Adept*," he said.

Curate Ethelau handed Rothrusk a *silver symbol of Valerias*, Rothrusk's chosen Immortal patron.  "This symbol is yours, Rothrusk.  It is a material symbol of your faith, and the rank of Cleric Adept, which you now hold.  Display this symbol proudly, as it demonstrates your status as an ordained member of the *Great Clergy*."

At this point, the stodgy ceremony broke into a more casual affair, as Rothrusk, Castellan Winmark, and Curate Ethelau formed a reception line to greet all of the guests.  Some of the guests had brought tokens for Rothrusk, the newest Cleric of Merghis Keep.  Some of them had words of wisdom instead.  Time would tell which was the more valuable.

...

There was a reception held afterwards in the *Atrium*.  Mostly everyone was there, though a few, such as Sandros Shardstone, dutifully returned to their businesses.  Many of the VIPs, such as Castellan Winmark, were likewise not present at the reception.  Most important to Rothrusk, however, was the presence of his adventuring companions.

It was a modest reception, with food and libations provided by the *Chapel*.  The first to approach Rothrusk was his brother, Tamos.

"Well, you did it," Tamos said.  "I wish Mother had been here to see this."

"I dunno..." Rothrusk replied.  "She was not in favor of my... career choice."

"Yeah, I know what you mean," Tamos said.  "Mother wasn't exactly jumping for joy when I went off to the *Monastery* either.  I think would have been much happier if we had stayed in Stirrick and became farmers."

"It would have been _safer_," Rothrusk pointed out.

"I agree," Tamos said, "But how much fun is _safe_?"

Lenalia wandered over to the pair of brothers.  "What are you two doing over here in the corner?" she asked.  "The party is over here!"

"Lenalia," Rothrusk said.  "Thanks so much for coming.  I know these affairs of humans are not exactly your favorite thing to do."

"It's not so bad," Lenalia replied.  "The drinks aren't bad either."

In fact, Lenalia had a pair of drinks in her hands, each half full.  This was highly unusual, as neither brother had seen the Elf maiden drink like this - ever.

"Is everything all right?" Tamos asked, looking at the half-drunk Elf maiden.

"I'm having a GREAT time!" she shouted, loud enough for everyone in the Atrium to hear.  She was, in fact, making a scene.

"Maybe you should slow down a bit," Tamos suggested.  "I think you've had enough ale for one night."

"So, do you have to wear those vestments all the time?" Lenalia asked, referring to Rothrusk's ceremonial garb.

"Hmmm?" he said, looking down.  "No, these are ceremonial only.  To be honest, I feel a little 'naked' without my gear.  I have only these robes on me."

"Are you expecting trouble?" the Elf asked.  "I think we're pretty safe here," she added, laughing.

Just then, the doors to the Atrium burst open, a pair of guardsmen trodding through into the reception.

"They're here!" one of the guardsmen declared.  "The *Orcs*, the *Goblins*... they're here!  *MERGHIS KEEP IS UNDER ATTACK!*"


----------



## Insight (Mar 16, 2005)

*Assault on Merghis Keep Part Four*

Hordes of *Goblins*, *Hobgoblins*, and *Orcs* converged on *Merghis Keep*.  They brought with them not only numbers exceeding those of the Keep's defenders, but also siege towers and other devices with which to turn the tide against the Keep.  It was obvious from the get-go that the *Orcs* and their allies were very, very serious.

The Heroes, hearing of the assault, charged to the walls straight from the *Chapel*, where they had been celebrating *Rothrusk's* ordainment as a Cleric.  Though most of the Heroes had given up their weapons at the doors to the *Chapel*, Rothrusk himself was thoroughly unarmed and unarmored.  Despite this, he charged to defend the walls of the *Keep*, along with his friends and allies.

*Tamos* stopped when he saw *Captain Rand Fairir* and got the man's attention.  "We heard of the attack just now," he noted.

"Very well," Fairir replied.  "I am glad to see that you responded so quickly, but there is little time to work out the details.  I must ask you to help, all of you.  The creatures are on the march.  They will be here in just moments."

The other Heroes gathered around, while soldiers of all types buzzed around them, getting ready to defend *Merghis Keep*.

"All of the flanks look pretty solid except that one," Capt. Fairir said, pointing to a section adjacent to *Fountain Square*, *Travelers' Inn*, and *Shardstone Tavern*.  "Would you be so kind as to take charge of that section... we'll be along to help out if you need assistance.  All we have there right now is a crew to man the ballista and a few pikemen."

"No problem," *Vanidorr* replied.  "We're on it."

"Cleric Rothrusk," Capt Fairir said, "While I admire your valor, don't you think you should find some weapons and armor?  You look... unprepared to do battle in those vestments."

"Yes, brother," Tamos said.  "Our room at the inn... you can find your gear there."

Rothrusk took off around the corner to find Travelers' Inn, while the rest of the Heroes charged to the walls to which they had been assigned.

"You will help us defend the walls?" *Sjoberg* asked of *Ariel* as they ran to the walls.

"Of course," Ariel replied.  "Why do you even need to ask?"

Sjoberg smiled as he produced his special pickaxe.  "You owe us nothing," he said.  "You kind does not have a life-debt, this much I have learned."

Ariel readied to climb the ladder leading to the battlements.  "I have nothing but _love_ for these subhumanoids.  Maybe I can work out the rest of my aggression against their kind."

"Let's get going, you two," *Lenalia* remarked.  Those siege towers aren't going to burn _themselves_ to the ground!"

After the Elf maiden and *Rytahl* scaled the ladder, Ariel was next, followed by Sjoberg and Tamos.  The latter pair could not help but mentally note their fortune at following a trio of comely females up the ladder.

When the Heroes reached the top of the wall, they saw quite a scene.  A crew of guards worked the ballista, while another group of pikemen switched to crossbows and plunked shots at the onrushing *Goblins* and *Orcs*, coming at the *Keep* from the ground level.  In the distance (and getting closer) was a three-story wooden siege tower, filled with *Orcish archers* and *leader personalities*.

The *Goblins* and *Orcs* on the ground began tossing grapples to catch them on the battlements, in an attempt to scale the walls and gain access to the inside.  Though there were far more grapples than the Heroes could stop, it was a fairly simple matter to chop ropes attached to as many of the grapples as they could get to.

In addition, *Orcs* on the siege tower began firing flaming arrows at guards and the Heroes on the battlements.  Most of these arrows were poorly aimed, and glanced off shields and the battlements themselves, but one in particular caught Lenalia in the shoulder.

Tamos and Rytahl readied crossbows and returned fire at the siege tower, while Vanidorr and Sjoberg readied to face off against any *Goblins* or *Orcs* who managed to get to the top of the wall.  Sure enough, before too much longer, the Heroes had visitors, in the form of a dozen *Goblins* armed with maces and shortswords.  On the other side of the ballista emplacement, the pikemen who had been using their crossbows on ground troops were beset with a unit of *Orcs* armed with broad-axes and were forced into defense mode.

Realizing that the situation was becoming dire, Sjoberg, who was becoming a bit of a showman, decided to rally the troops with a tale that he hoped would lighten their spirits.  It was a tale of his own tribe of Northern Barbarians, who had fended off a Hill Giant attack.  Though the Barbarians did not have ballistae or fancy stone walls, they had resilience and tenacity, which proved enough to repel the giants.

*Orcs* joined the *Goblins* on the Heroes' side of the battlements, and swarmed around Vanidorr and Lenalia.  Defending the lady Elf, Vanidorr leapt between Lenalia and a pair of *Goblins* and, faking one out, slew the other, lancing his sword through the creature's abdomen.  Lenalia took out the other *Goblin*, who had been stunned by Vanidorr's ploy.

"Clever," Lenalia remarked.

"That's nothing," Vanidorr replied, jumping to one side to engage the *Orcs* who were getting too close.

Ariel drew her pair of hand crossbows and fired, tagging two separate *Orcs* in the process, but not taking them down.  The *Orcs* turned away from Vanidorr, whom they were charge, allowed their former prey to get in behind them.  The *Orcs'* attention thus diverted, it was a simple matter for Vanidorr to hit them in vital spots.  Ariel put one crossbow away and drew a shortsword and helped Vanidorr finish off the other *Orc*.

"Now that's teamwork," Vanidorr noted.  "Rytahl, did you see any of this?"

Rytahl did not have a response, as she charged in with Sjoberg to confront the wave of *Goblins* and *Orcs* who had popped up between the Heroes and the ballista emplacement.  Rytahl, armed with a pickaxe and shortsword, met the *Orcs* head-on, while Sjoberg, armed with his own unique pickaxe, battled alongside the warrior-maiden.

Tamos had moved in towards the ballista emplacement a little earlier, but now found himself surrounded.  On all sides were *Goblins*, who while not terribly threatening one-on-one, were proving to be quite deadly in great numbers.  Seeing his allies charge to his aid, Tamos still felt a bit overwhelmed, so he did the only thing he could - he dove off the side of the wall!

"Tamos!" Rytahl called out, thinking her ally had gone crazy.

Instead, Tamos somersaulted in midair and stuck the landing, falling twenty feet through the air, but landing squarely on his feet, none the worse for the effort.

The confused *Goblins* looked around just in time to see Sjoberg and Rytahl moving in for the kill.  The pair combined to wipe out a whole section of the creatures, knocking them to the Keep floor below.

Despite their success, the Heroes knew that the battle was just getting started.  They looked up to see the siege tower's ramp crash down on the battlements, and half a dozen heavily-armed and armored *Orc warriors* emerge, ready to turn the tide against the *Keep's* defenders!

...

Tamos ran straight from the walls to *Travelers' Inn* looking to see where his brother Rothrusk had gone.  As soon as he arrived at the doors to the Inn, Rothrusk emerged, a mace in one hand, and his shield in the other, his new holy symbol hung around his neck.

"Brother," Tamos remarked.  "What's taken so long?"

"Oh, you know," Rothrusk said, "The usual.  I imagine the battle is going well...?"

The pair of brothers approached the battlements.  "Yes, although we have a siege tower full of *Orcs* to deal with.  Possibly their leaders."

"Sounds like the rest of you could use with some... spiritual guidance then," Rothrusk replied.

"We'll need a lot more than that," Tamos said.  "Your healing skills are going to come in handy, I'm pretty sure."

Tamos was right, and would be proven as such very soon.


----------



## Insight (Mar 16, 2005)

*Assault on Merghis Keep Part Five*

As the ramp lowered, *Sjoberg* and *Rytahl* could see that trouble was coming, in the form of six *battleaxe-wielding Orc warriors*, who had just stepped onto the battlements after having been transported thereto on the siege tower which was now affixed to the walls of *Merghis Keep*

Sjoberg let out a vicious battle cry and charged, taking the *Orc warriors* by surprise.  They weren't used to humans being so direct in combat.  Rytahl, her weapons at the ready, followed, though with a bit more care.

"Oh, sure," Rytahl said, "Take them all for yourself, why don't you, Sjoberg?"

*Ariel*, her pair of shortswords now in hand, followed along, much more cautiously than the others, knowing full well that her allies were far more experienced in this sort of thing.  While Ariel was agile and clever, she was more of a seductress and sometimes dancer than a warrior.  *Vanidorr* was soon at her side, his own sword at the ready.

"Stay away from those guys," he warned, indicating the new *Orcish axemen*.  "They look dangerous."

"No kidding," Ariel replied.  "You don't see _me_ charging into that mess do you?"

"Just making sure," Vanidorr said.  "I wouldn't want you to get hurt."

"Awww..." she said mockingly.  "Touching, but I can handle myself, thank you."

"I'm sure you can," Vanidorr replied.  "Let's go help out.  Just let me know if you need to get away."

Ariel smiled.  "You'll be the first to know."

Behind them on the walls was *Lenalia*, the Elf sorceress, who was supporting her allies with her bow and magical skills, firing the occasional arrow or magical bolt of energy into the fray.  The problem was that, with the preponderance of enemies on the battlements with bows and slings, Lenalia was not exactly safe where she was, and she would soon learn why.

Just as the Heroes had reacted to the siege tower, the ballista emplacement was overrun with *Orcs* and *Goblins*, who slew all but one of the guards working the ballista.  This guard, who was lucky to escape, fled to join the pair of pikemen holding off the *Orcs* who had scaled the opposite side of the ballista.

Half of the *Orcs* and *Goblins* split off and headed toward the siege tower and where the Heroes had been defending, and drawing their bows and slings, made missile attacks on the Heroes.  Ariel, Lenalia, and Vanidorr were the most frequent targets, as they were not yet engaged with the *Orc Warriors* from the siege tower.  Though Vanidorr and Ariel were mostly unharmed, Lenalia fell unconscious from a few well-placed shots.

As that happened, *Rothrusk*, the newly minted Cleric, had just finished scaling the ladder.  Seeing his fallen friend and ally, Rothrusk knelt and healed the Elf maiden.

*Tamos*, using a magic potion his brother had given him, climbed the side of the wall, and found himself amidst a pack of *bow-wielding Orcs*, the very same ones who had launched the aerial assault on Lenalia.  Tamos barrelled into one of the *Orcs* and took the creature to the floor of the battlement, surrounded by many other *Orcs*.

Gathering around, the *Orcs* jabbed at Tamos and his captive as they rolled around atop the battlements.  While none could get a solid hit on the grappling pair, each combatant sustained several nicks and bruises from the exchange.  Just then, one *Goblin* popped into the crowd and tried to gut Tamos.  Seeing this, Tamos instinctively rolled away from the *Goblin's* strike, using his *Orc* grappling partner as a shield.  The *Goblin's* shortsword penetrated the *Orc* all the way through, nearly slicing Tamos at the same time!

Vanidorr was taken aback as a pair of *Orc Warriors* charged right for him and Ariel.  The warriors, well trained in the use of their axes, swung and slashed Vanidorr across the chest, nearly knocking him off the wall to his death.  Ariel danced into the space between them and hacked at one of the *Orcs* with her blade, distracting them long enough for Vanidorr to regain his bearings.

As Ariel turned to make sure Vanidorr was still alive, she took her attention away from the *Orcs* long enough that one of them batted her away, knocking Ariel to the ground.  The *Orc Warrior* followed that up with an axe strike that nearly slew Ariel on the spot.  Vanidorr could do nothing but roll away, hoping to save his own skin.

Rytahl and Sjoberg were faring no better.  The Barbarian had slowly pushed the *Orcs* back into their own siege tower, but the *Orc Leaders* had not yet even joined the battle.  They did not, in fact, until half of their own warriors were down or dead.

Sjoberg, his mind focused solely on slaying whatever creature was before him, did not notice the large *Orc Warlord* bearing down on him.  The *Warlord*, brandishing a great axe, took one swing and hacked deeply into Sjoberg's shoulder.  Were it not for the northerner's battle ferocity and ability to ignore pain, Sjoberg would certainly have been sent into shock after such a blow.

Awakened, Lenalia rose and fired off a pair of magical energy bolts into the crowd of *Orcs* who were still peppering the backside of the battle area with arrows.  Joined by Rothrusk with his crossbow, the pair of allies took out the remaining archers.

Rytahl and Sjoberg, faced with overwhelming odds and a pair of *Orc Leaders*, had no choice but to battle their way into the siege tower itself, the only place where they could avoid being surrounded on all sides.  This separated them from the rest of their allies but not for long.  Just as Rytahl began thinking of some way to escape, Vanidorr bravely dove from the walls of the *Keep* into the siege tower itself, landing just behind Rytahl.

"Never fear," he said, "Vanidorr is here!"

As he said this, one of the large *Orc Warlords* moved in, taking advantage of Vanidorr's momentary lapse in clarity, and plowed the would-be hero in the abdomen, knocking the wind out of him, and toppling Vanidorr to the floor of the siege tower.

In response, Rytahl drove her pickaxe into the *Warlord's* head, slaying the creature instantly.  Before Rytahl could check to see whether Vanidorr was still alive, a pair of *Orcs* stepped into the breach to distract her.

Tamos, free of the dead *Orc* whom he had used as a shield, found himself surrounded by other *Orcs*, as well as a lone *Goblin* who had tried to kill him.  Tamos attempted to roll away from the crowd, but his foes were too quick, and buried a few axes into Tamos, stopping him cold.  He was still under the weight of a few dead *Orcs*, and so the rest of them weren't quite sure whether Tamos was dead or not, and didn't have time to check.

Rytahl and Sjoberg looked briefly at one another as the remaining *Orc Warlord* bore down on them.  Others *Orcs* also closed in, but it was clear that their morale was broken a bit following the demise of the other *Warlord*.  

Lenalia looked at Rothrusk as she fired off another volley of magical bolts.  "You should get up there," she said.  "Sjoberg looks like he could use your talents.  Ariel too.  Maybe others.  I can stay back here and keep those other *Orcs* busy."

Without saying a word, Rothrusk made his way to the fallen Ariel and after saying a devotion to Valerias, brought her back to consciousness.

"Wow," she said.  "Those guys hit hard."

She got to her feet and drew her pair of crossbows, loaded them quickly, and fired at a pair of *Goblins* who were harassing the lone guard left on the far side of the ballista emplacement.  This brave soul had been the last of the group that had been holding off the other unit of *Orcs* from the other side, and now, he was free to help the Heroes with the big mess of *Orcs* surrounding the siege tower.

Seeing Rothrusk making his way toward the siege tower, Sjoberg backed his way to the edge of it facing the battlements, keeping wary of the large *Orc Warlord* nearby.   "Take care," Sjoberg said to Rothrusk.  "Do not get too close, for these brigands have little mercy."

Rothrusk smiled.  "Here, let me fix that nasty wound," he said, motioning to Sjoberg and holding his *holy symbol*.  In an instant, Sjoberg was fully healed, and ready to face the *Orc Warlord*.

In the meantime, Rytahl and Ariel had flanked the *Orc Warlord*, and were keeping him busy, allowing time for Rothrusk to do his healing bit.  As soon as he was healed, Sjoberg charged in heedlessly, and barrelled right into the hulking brute, catching the *Warlord* off balance.

Combining their efforts, Rytahl, Sjoberg, and Ariel wore down the *Orc Warlord*.  A wild swing did drop Ariel once again, but Rothrusk, who was still lingering nearby, stepped in to save her.  Sjoberg dealt the *Warlord* a nearly fatal blow with his bone pickaxe, while Rytahl finished the creature off with her flail.

As the *Warlord* fell dead, the rest of the *Orcs* broke and ran, but did not get far.  *Captain Rand Fairir* and a cadre of guardsmen were waiting on the other side of the battlements, manacles in hand.  They quickly took the remaining *Orcs* into custody.

Meanwhile, Rothrusk had raised up all of his fallen allies, including his brother, Tamos, who was found five-deep under a pile of dead *Orcs* and *Goblins*.

"Tsk, tsk," Rothrusk said as Tamos opened his eyes.  "Tamos, what have I told you about rolling around with *Orcs*?"

Tamos stood.  "Yes, mother."

"Now, I believe there's a reward waiting for us," Vanidorr said from behind Rothrusk.

Captain Fairir had just finished with the captured *Orcs*.  "I believe you're right.  How about you have a drink on me, and we'll discuss your fee."

A joyous evening was had by all, regardless of the nearly successful assault.  The Heroes had once again been victorious, and had learned more about each other and their own capabilities.  Their status at *Merghis Keep* as heroes and saviors was rising in the eyes of everyone, and it was becoming plain to all that these saviors might very well be the ones to finally end the threat of the creatures of the *Caves of Chaos*.

Whether or not this would happen is debatable.  But one thing was for sure, our Heroes had earned their rest, as well as more than one round of ales at *Shardstone Tavern*, all of which were, of course, on the house.

*END GAME SESSION SIX*


----------



## threshel (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice.

J


----------



## Insight (Mar 18, 2005)

*A Lull in the Action - Special St. Patty's Day Game - Part One*

The *Smithy* was slowing down after a day's business.  *Conwulf*, the hulking behemoth of a man, operated the bellows in the back, and was getting ready to shut down for the evening.  He and his sons, *Jarrel* and *Quiarnek*, worked the Smithy and had been until recently very busy.  When the mercenaries had been through, the Smithy was flush with orders.  In fact, *Castellan Winmark* basically overran the Smithy with orders for all sorts of arms and armor for these mercenaries.

But now that the mercenaries had been through the place, Conwulf and his sons were back to business as usual.  A few repairs here, a few new swords and maces there, Conwulf and his boys could manage this sort of pace - it was what they had become accustomed to, especially for the boys who were barely out of apprenticeships.

But there was one final customer to service.  Just as Jarrel was about to close the shop doors, a lanky human darted between the opening and made his way inside.

"Oh are you about to close?" *Vanidorr* asked.  "I'll just be a minute."

Jarrel stared down Vanidorr, and gave him the look of someone who had little patience.  "Make it quick.  Tis quitting time."

"Very well," Vanidorr replied.  "I have need of some armor.  Word has it that your smithy is the place to acquire what I need."  Looking down at his left hand, Vanidorr realized he had forgotten to remove the Elven ring that provided a mental link between himself and *Lenalia*.  Since Vanidorr wasn't really in the mood to be bothered right now, he quickly took off the ring and put it in his pocket.

"So yes," Vanidorr continued.  "One suit of armor is all."

Quiarnek, the older brother, wandered over to see this customer.  "Sure, we make armor.  Tis a smithy, after all."

"Yes, that's what the sign says," Vanidorr joked.  The brothers did not so much as crack a smile.  "What I'm looking for is a fine suit of chain mail, or more correctly a jerkin or shirt, something I can wear beneath my clothing that won't weigh me down so much."

"For someone of your size..." Jerrel said.  "We have lots in stock already.  Mayhap I give you one to try on."

"Well, I was hoping you could custom-make one for me," Vanidorr suggested.  "I need to be absolutely sure it's of the right fit and weight.  I don't want to get burdened by a suit of armor that's not right for me."

Conwulf, the massive northerner, finally came over to see what was going on.  "Looking for a suit of chain mail," he noted.

Vanidorr's head quickly turned to take stock of the smith, obviously of barbarian bloodlines.  "Yes, a light suit, hopefully one made specially for me."

"We do that sort of work," Conwulf replied.  "It'll cost you much more than our stock suits of chain."

"Oh, I expected as such," Vanidorr said.  "I can pay."

"I suppose we could commission a chain hauberk for you," Conwulf stated.  "Put down a deposit of say... 125 gold."

"How long will it take?" Vanidorr asked.  "I'm sort of in a hurry."

"Custom-fit work takes time," the smith answered.  "To make it as light as possible, I have to use certain materials and weaves in the chain."

"Hmmm..." Vanidorr said.  "Well, maybe I should check around to see if anyone has *magical* armor for sale."

"If you're in a hurry and want something like that," Conwulf said, "I would check with *Eudes Ironil*, the Provisioner."

"Excellent idea," Vanidorr replied.  "He's not far from here.  Thanks for your help."

Vanidorr took his leave of the Smithy and after following a few would-be marks for his... light fingers, decided better of it and made straight for the *Provisioner's Shop*.

This place was a far cry from the Smithy.  The Provisioner stocked his shop's many cramped shelves with all manner of books, potions, scrolls, trinkets, and other oddities.  It was common for Ironil to buy an item, only to sell it in the very same day to another customer.  The Provisioner always warned customers not to wait to buy something of value, as he rarely kept special items in stock for long.

Entering the place, Vanidorr was surprised to find old Eudes right next to the door, dusting off a shelf full of different colored potions.

"Yes, yes," Ironil said.  "We are still open for the moment.  Come right in."

Vanidorr closed the door and entered, his eyes darting here and there, just trying to take in all of the various items and trinkets on the dozens of small shelves throughout the shop.

"I don't want to take up too much of your time," Vanidorr said.  "Just looking for some armor.  I hope you have some in stock."

"Well, let me see..." Ironil said, waddling behind the sales counter. "Many things back here... I believe someone sold me... yes, here it is."  The old man produced a chain hauberk of obviously high quality.  The shirt had seen action, that much was clear, but it was still in very fine condition.  The Provisioner placed it on the table.

Vanidorr was quick to examine the chain hauberk.  "That is quite nice," he remarked.  "I've not seen anything like it.  Does it have any... _special qualities_?"

Eudes rubbed his whiskered chin.  "The man told me that you can catch a reddish glint on the chain links when it's held to the light just right... says it was forged in dragon's blood... whatever _that_ means."

"Forged in dragon's blood?" Vanidorr asked.  "Sold!  How much do you want for it?"

"You understand that this is *magic armor*," Ironil cautioned.  "It's not going to be cheap."

"Don't most people who come in here know about the magic items you sell?" Vanidorr asked.  "I am willing to part with quite a bit of gold coins if this is indeed *magical*."

"I can assure you that it is," the Provisioner replied. "You are welcome to examine it."

Realizing he did not have the capability to verify the arcane properties (or lack thereof), Vanidorr simply smiled.  "I'll trust you," he said.

"Very well," Eudes replied.  "I'd be happy with 1,250 gold pieces, or the equivalent, in exchange for this suit of fine chain mail."

Vanidorr balked.  "Um, that's a little more than I was looking to spend," he stammered.  "Can I give you a thousand and throw in a suit of studded leather... never been worn!"  He produced the armor and threw it on the counter, smiling broadly.

Ironil briefly looked at the studded leather armor, his eyes *glowing blue* for a moment.  "Are you sure you can't come up with the 1,250?  I don't really need another suit of mundane armor."

"No," Vanidorr replied.  "I'm afraid that's all I really have to spend."  This wasn't exactly true.  After all, Vanidorr _did_ have the means at his disposal to _come up_ with more money.  But, it would take chicanery and probably some pickpocketing to come up with an extra 250 gold.  Vanidorr realized he likely wouldn't have that much time, and he didn't want to risk being thrown in the dungeon.

"Tell you what," Ironil said.  "I'm willing to take a gamble on you, young one.  I'll sell you this suit of armor for 1,000 gold, and I'll take your well-worn suit of leather, but you must make me a deal."

"Sure," Vanidorr replied, not exactly knowing what to expect.

"You must sell me another item of a magical nature, the next one that you come across," Ironil explained.  "I know that you and your friends are likely to go back to the *Caves of Chaos*, and I happen to know that quite a few *magical items* can be had there."

"Of course," Vanidorr said.  This would be an easy agreement, or so Vanidorr thought.

"Ah yes, but the catch," Ironil said.  "You must sell me the next one you come across for well below market value."

Vanidorr considered the deal.  "All right," he said, not knowing whether he would ever see this old man ever again.

He paid the thousand gold, handed over the old suit of studded leather, and took possession of the magical chain shirt.  It would be a while before Vanidorr learned the other special property of this armor, but he would indeed be pleasantly surprised.

...

*Shardstone Tavern* was alive with energy.  Like most nights, it was a busy place, giving *Sandros Shardstone*, its owner, plenty of ales to sling, and coins to be counted at the end of the night.

But the energy tonight was different.  For what had seemed like the longest time, *Shardstone Tavern* sustained itself on whiskey-laced tales of one-on-one combat, morality lessons, and eager boasting.  This night, an aspiring storyteller was here to enegerize the patrons instead, and was doing rather a fine job at it.

A small crowd had gathered around the barbarian from the north.  *Sjoberg* was holding court, telling tales not only of his epic ancestors and the people of his tribe, but also of more recent events, especially the Battle of Merghis Keep.

"And there I was, pitted against the most powerful *Orcish* warriors I had ever seen," he said.  ""Their axes, big as goats' heads, looked even more massive against the backdrop of the pale moon."

The crowd was captivated, and took in every word with bated breath.

"To my side was this lass, *Rytahl*," he continued, indicating his warrior-maiden ally.  "Some of my other allies were there too, and some of them are with us tonight, in this very tavern."

Rytahl blushed and gulped down her ale to avoid the attention.  "I did my fair share," she managed.

"Oh, she did more than that," Sjoberg declared.  "It was, in fact, this very lass who did slay the final *Orcish Warlord* that night.  You can thank Rytahl here for your very lives!"

A set of Dwarves had found their way into the crowd, and appreciated the northern's storytelling style.

"Tell us more of these *Orcs*," *Gumbadh*, the Dwarves' leader, implored.

"Yes," Sjoberg replied.  "Well, as I said, we were surrounded, many of our fellow defenders laid bleeding on the battlements.  It was quite the bloody scene.  Our Cleric, *Rothrusk*, who had just been sworn as a man of the cloth," he paused and indicated Rothrusk with one hand.  The Cleric tipped his cap.  "Rothrusk here was saying prayers to heal the fallen, as any good Shaman should do, but it was becoming desperate."

"Fate smiled on us, however," Sjoberg continued, "And we prevailed with the direct aid of one Vanidorr, another of my allies... is Vanidorr here?"

"No idea," Lenalia said.  The Elf maiden wore a *magical Elven ring* which created a bond with the other wearer, the missing Vanidorr.  She smiled.  "I imagine he's out causing trouble."

*Tamos*, who stood with Lenalia and Rothrusk, pounded down an ale.  "No doubt we'll be fishing him out of the dungeon before too long," he added.

"Anyway, Vanidorr bravely leapt into the siege tower," Sjoberg continued.  "Right into a heap of the creatures.  He was brave and, alas, almost died for it.  Our friend Tamos was there as well, and lent a much-needed hand."

"Brave friends are hard to find," Gumbadh pointed out.  "You are fortunate to have them."

The Dwarf moved in closer.  Sjoberg and the others noticed that he and his friends bore the symbol of Clan Grumberbel, a Dwarven clan most notable for its vast wealth and standing in the Dwarven community.

"I'll tell ya what," he continued.  "You seem a knowledgeable storyteller, and I like your style."

"Have a drink, then," Sjoberg replied, raising his own mug.  "A toast to all who served in the defense of *Merghis Keep*!"

There was a rousing toast, and many mugs were drained.

When it settled down, Gumbadh spoke once again.  "Do you know any _Dwarven_ tales of glory?  I'll buy the entire room ales and whiskey if you can provide such entertainment on our behalf."

Sjoberg's eyes lit up.  "Why, of course!"  Running through his mind, and not wanting to let Gumbadh or any of the other patrons down, the northerner strained his half-drunk mind to come up with something.  "Perhaps... the tale of... Doundandrick... and the Fire Giant!"

Gumbadh smiled.  "That'll work."

The barbarian, unaccustomed as he was to retelling such tales, did an admirable job, recounting the ages-old story of a lone Dwarven warrior, Doundandrick, who was left alone to defend a village full of women, children, and the infirmed, against a rampaging Fire Giant.

When the story was done, Gumbadh grinned.  "Not bad... for a *HUMAN*!"  He and his friends had a good laugh.  "I've heard better, but you'll be a good storyteller.  For the effort, how about a Dwarven whiskey for this fine skald!"


----------



## Insight (Mar 18, 2005)

*A Lull in the Action - Special St. Patty's Day Game - Part Two*

The night wore on, and eventually, the crowd inside *Shardstone Tavern* died down.  Taking a break from the storytelling, *Sjoberg* found himself out back, speaking with *Mirra*, the barmaid.

"I wanted to thank you again," Mirra said.  "You and *Rothrusk*, and the others... my cousin and I really appreciate your efforts in saving us from those *Goblins*."

Sjoberg fiddled with his pickaxe as they spoke.  "Your cousin, *Ariel*, she handled herself quite well that night."

Mirra looked upon Sjoberg's unique bone axe.  "I understand you and Ariel had a chat about that very topic the other night, right before the attack."

"Aye," Sjoberg replied hesitantly.  "I forgot that you ladies like to... speak of your social matters."

"You mean gossip?" Mirra asked, smiling.  "I guess you could say that.  Ariel and I have grown close in the week or so since she arrived here at *Merghis Keep*.  It's nice to have a female friend around, or in this case, a relative."

"Have you seen Ariel tonight?" Sjoberg asked.  "I had a few... questions for her."

Mirra cracked a smile and chuckled.  "I don't think she's your type, Sjoberg."

The barbarian frowned.  "You truly mean that _I_ am not _her_ type, do you not?"

"I don't mean to disappoint you, but Ariel - "

"Should my ears be burning?" a voice asked from the darkness.  It was Ariel, who appeared literally out of the night.  "You know, there's a saying in noble circles.  You're not really anybody until they're talking about you behind your back."

"Ariel," Sjoberg said breathlessly.  "We were, uh..."

"Just wondering where you had gone," Mirra said, covering for the barbarian.  "It's been busy tonight."

"Uh huh," Ariel replied, not quite buying her cousin's ruse.  "Well, to answer your question, I've been around."

"I bet you have," Mirra said under her breath.

"I did want to speak with you, Ariel," Sjoberg said.  "Perhaps if you're not busy later.."

"You know what, I actually have a question for _you_, Sjoberg," Ariel replied.  "My understanding is that you and your friends are to return to the *Caves of Chaos*.  Mind if I tag along?  I have something I need to do there."

"There is the matter of the *Ogre*," Sjoberg said.  "Our friends, they need to defeat this beast, and I am going to aid them in any way possible."

"Ariel, I don't know if you should be going into the *Caves*," Mirra warned.  "It's pretty dangerous."

"*YOU* know why I need to go to the *Caves*," Ariel shot back.  "It's why I'm here at *Merghis Keep* in the first place."

"And why is that, if I may ask?" Sjoberg inquired.

Ariel took a few steps.  "I came to this place seeking a... friend, let's say.  He is someone I have known for quite some time, and when he decided to come to this place, I decided to tag along, uninvited."

"And this friend of yours," Sjoberg asked.  "Who is he?"

"No one that _you_ would know," Ariel replied curtly.  "If you must know, his name is *Jared Sarkenin*.  He went into the *Caves* about a week and a half ago, and to my knowledge, has not ever emerged."

"How do you know?" Sjoberg asked.

"Oh, I have my ways..."  Ariel replied.  "Besides, I watched his group enter and leave the *Caves*.  Sarkenin did not leave with the rest of the mercs.  I know he's still in there."

"And he's not dead," Mirra sarcastically interjected.  "Ariel seems to think she would know if he were dead.  Maybe it's a magic power she possesses, like her power to make men _drool_ uncontrollably."

Mirra cinched up her apron.  "Well, I've got work to do," she said.  "You two have fun."  With that, Mirra returned to the interior of the Tavern, leaving Sjoberg and Ariel alone.

"So you would have me along?" Ariel asked.

"You are just looking for this Sarkenin?" Sjoberg replied.  "We should be able to help you find him, if he's still alive."

"Good," Ariel said.  "Now, you look like a man who could use another ale.  Why don't we see if we can rectify that matter?"

...

The Half-elf *Rocelin* appeared right next to *Lenalia* as she waited at the bar for her Elven wine.

*(The following conversation is in the Elven language.)*

"Fair lady," Rocelin said.  "Why do you insist on coming back to this place?"

Lenalia turned quickly upon hearing her native tongue.  "Rocelin," she said.

"The very same," he replied.  "I have been gone from this place for a while.  You can imagine how surprised I was to find that you are still here."

"Yes," Lenalia replied.  "I'm afraid my friends are insistent that we remove the threat of an *Ogre* from the *Caves of Chaos*.  I hope it's our last foray into that place.  I'm looking forward to a change in scenery."

"I can imagine," Rocelin said.  "I too am looking forward to new places, or perhaps, a return to old places."

"You are leaving *Merghis Keep* then?" Lenalia asked.

"Definitely," the Half-elf replied.  "But I would like to speak with you and your friends.  I have something to offer you."

*(End conversation in the Elven language.)*

It did not take long to rustle up Rothrusk, *Tamos*, and *Rytahl*.  Still, no one could locate *Vanidorr*, but the Heroes would find him later that night, and not in the Keep's dungeon.

"I am glad to see you again, Rothrusk and Tamos," Rocelin said.  "It has been too long."

"Indeed," Tamos replied.  "Lenalia said you have something of importance to discuss with us?"

"Right on task as usual, aren't you, Tamos?" the Half-elf commented.

"Sorry," Tamos said.  "It's late, and my brother here has had way too much ale."

"Fair enough," Rocelin replied.  "What I have to offer may seem strange at first, but I believe it to be beneficial to yourselves, as well as to myself.  I am to return to the *Caves of Chaos*, and I have it on good authority that you are going there soon yourselves."

"Who is this guy?" Rytahl asked.  "I'm sorry, but I don't know you from a hole in the ground.  How do we know we can trust you?"

"I'll vouch for Rocelin," Tamos said.  "He helped us when we first got to the *Keep*, and that's good enough for me."

Lenalia smiled.  "Continue, Rocelin."

"Yes, well, it seems that we have a common interest," Rocelin continued.  "My understanding is that you have an *Ogre* to deal with, and knowing what I do of your travails against this creature, I completely understand your need to remove the *Ogre*."

"How do you know so much about us?" Rytahl asked.  "I don't mean to be rude, but we have a lot of people around here asking questions about our plans."

"As Tamos said, I have known several of your friends for a while now," Rocelin replied.  "So, if you would be so kind as to accompany me to the *Caves*, I will aid you in defeating the *Ogre* if you will help me in finding what I need in the *Caves*."

"Only if the rest of us agree," Rytahl said.  "And only if the *Ogre* is first priority."

"That sounds reasonable," Rocelin said.

"So what is it that you're after?" Lenalia asked.

"That is a complicated issue," Rocelin said.  "Suffice it to say that finding this will be of great value to me, and possibly to the rest of you as well, but that's hard to say right now."

"Well what is it?" Rytahl demanded.

"I'm sorry, young one," Rocelin replied.  "But I'm not sure I should reveal that right now.  It's the sort of thing that you need to see in order to fully appreciate it."

It was agreed that Rocelin would join the Heroes, but several members still had questions about the Half-elf's motives.  Such questions were left unanswered, as the night was growing extremely late, and there was still the matter of finding Vanidorr.

He was found eventually, safe and sound in the *Travelers' Inn*, none the worse for wear.  He had replaced the *magic Elven ring*, which enabled Lenalia to quickly track Vanidorr down.  The rest of the night passed without incident.

...

The Heroes gathered their things from the *Inn*, and purchased a few healing potions from the *Provisioner*, then made their way out of *Merghis Keep* and into the wilderness.

As it had been the last few times, the Heroes made a relatively quiet trip from *Merghis Keep* to the *Caves*.  When they arrived at the clearing, it was time to make camp and discuss tactics before heading inside, especially given that there were quite a number of new group members this time, and things had definitely changed.

When camp was made, Tamos took Rocelin aside.  "Can you tell me anything else about what you seek within the *Caves*?"

The Half-elf looked away from Tamos and into the clearing.  "There is something there... I don't know if now is the right time to reveal its nature."

"Are you saying you don't trust us?" Tamos suggested.

Rocelin laughed a bit.  "No," he replied.  "It has nothing to do with trust, although I wish I could say the same for some of your companions.  I'm not deaf, you know."

Tamos smirked.  "They are... pushy to say the least," he admitted.  "You have to understand, most of them do not know you at all."

"Yes, I realize as much," Rocelin said.  "This is why we need time.  Before I can reveal anything further, I need to be sure.  There is much that you have yet to comprehend, Tamos.  I believe you and your friends will be well-suited to the task at hand, but I don't want to burden you with the details as yet."

"Very well," Tamos replied.  "But the longer you choose to remain silent, the more suspicious they will get, and the more questions they will have."

"I am prepared for that," Rocelin said, looking back at Tamos.  "All I ask is that you have patience.  I know that you, among all of them, will have patience.  Perhaps your resilience will spread to your allies.  It is the only hope I have."

"Hope?" Tamos asked.

"It is time for me to go home," Rocelin revealed.  "My hope is that you and your friends will help me get there."

Those were the last words spoken between Tamos and Rocelin for some time.  But they would not be the last.  Rocelin would reveal his purpose soon enough, and it would change everything.  

*END GAME SESSION SEVEN*


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2005)

*Update*

Just a note for my loyal readers.  We had to skip last night's session, so don't expect another update for about a week.

Thanks for continuing to read our Story Hour!


----------



## MichaelH (Mar 26, 2005)

What could possibly cause your group to cancel a session?  It's not like their's a major religious holiday going on...err...nevermind.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2005)

*An Offer They Can't Refuse... Part One*

Wondering what was taking so long, *Rocelin* neared the tunnel where *Vanidorr* had gone to check out.  This tunnel might lead to the cave of an *Ogre* and was thus cause for concern.  The Half-Elf's ears were trained on the cave entrance, but heard little to suggest anything had happened to Vanidorr.

Rocelin crept next to a tall tree, and, using it as cover, drew his shortbow.  The other Heroes knelt and found cover.  Just as they were about to fear the worst, Vanidorr emerged from the foliage, unharmed and with a puzzled look on his face.

"You had us worried," *Tamos* declared as he stood.  "Anything in there?"

Vanidorr got closer to the group before replying.  As he neared, the rest gathered around their scout.  "Not much so far.  I didn't want to chance shining a light inside.  There's a strange skull hanging from the entrance though.  Doesn't seem trapped or anything, just... odd."

"This concerns me," *Ariel* said.  "Why do you suppose there's a skull just hanging there?"

"Dunno," Vanidorr replied.  "Might be nothing.  I saw some writing on it.  Looks like Goblin."

*Lenalia* shot a look toward *Rothrusk*.  "You speak the Goblin Tongue, do you not?"

The Cleric perked up.  "Why, yes I do," he replied.  "I'd be happy to take a look."

Ariel smirked.  "Since no one asked, I know the Goblin language as well.  Perhaps I can accompany you... just in case."

Rothrusk and Ariel approached the cave entrance to examine the hanging skull, while the rest of the Heroes waited.  Vanidorr continued to describe the cave entrance, which really wasn't much more than a yawning mouth.  It appeared to be natural as opposed to artificial, and again, did not appear to be protected with any snares or traps.

*Sjoberg* petted his wolf, *Valkyrie*, as they waited.  "This *Ogre* must pay for his actions.  I do not much like leaving enemies alive, and this one is no exception.  Who knows what he might have been doing while we've been gone?"

"We weren't exactly well-prepared to deal with him last time," *Rytahl* pointed out.  "I seem to recall several of us unconscious and needing to be dragged out of the caves."

"Aye," Sjoberg replied.  "But we have learned much since then.  It is time for the final battle with this *Ogre*, and soon."

"I would very much like to see this *Ogre* slain as well," Rocelin added.  "Though I barely knew him, I remember Miles the Halfling as being a kind soul, despite his petty larceny and chicanery.  I know that he helped Tamos, Rothrusk, and Lenalia much when they first came to *Merghis Keep*.  In any event, the only good *Ogre* is a dead one, as my father used to say."

"Your father was a wise man," Sjoberg commented.

"This is more than mere revenge," Lenalia pointed out.  "This *Ogre* is... well, something we need to finish.  I believe he is standing in the way of something more than we need to accomplish.  Plus, he's a nasty creature of Evil and needs to be destroyed."

"And once we have completed this task," Rocelin added.  "We shall help Ariel find her friend, and then... well, then you will see.  There is an interesting end to all of this."

By then, Ariel and Rothrusk had returned from examining the skull hanging at the entrance to the cave.  "It just says 'Beware'..." Ariel remarked.  "Not very original."

"I say we go inside," Rothrusk added.  "Doesn't sound like anyone home."

"We will go inside," Lenalia said, "But with the sneaky types in front, as usual.  I'm not keen on running into this *Ogre* unless we know it's coming."

"Why the need for stealth?" Sjoberg asked.  "Surely, the rest of us are not quiet.  I have little doubt that this foul *Ogre* will hear us at some point.  We should rush his home and surprise him."

"Well, I agree with Lenalia," Vanidorr said.  "I'll head in quietly and see if he's even home."

"You're not the only sneaky one," Ariel stated.  "I'll go with you."

The pair skulked into the foliage and found their way inside, this time ignoring the hanging skull.  They discovered a very dark passage, and could not see except for the ten feet or so just inside the mouth.  Tamos was brought to the entrance with a torch.  Its light would help greatly, and he would stay at the entrance so as not to warn the *Ogre* of the intrusion.

"Oh, great," Vanidorr remarked.  "What is this?"

He was looking at a huge boulder shoved into the passage, blocking all progress.  Ariel examined it along with Vanidorr.

"There's no way around that huge rock," she said.

"I'll try to push it back some," Vanidorr said, prompting a laugh from Ariel.  "What?"

"You're going to push it back?"

"Sure," Vanidorr replied.  "Why not?"

"Very well," Ariel said, smirking.  "Give it your best shot, tough guy."

Vanidorr took to the huge boulder, leveraging it as best he could.  A few lines of dust fell from the walls on either side, but the massive rock did not budge.

"Have you started pushing yet?" Ariel asked.

"Yeah, yeah, yeah," Vanidorr said as he passed her on the way out of the passage.

"No luck?" Tamos asked.

"We're going to have to try another way inside," Vanidorr said.  "The *Ogre* seems to have blocked this way in."

The Heroes gathered again in the clearing.  They decided it was best to head back inside through the *Goblin Caves*, knowing that the *Ogre* could also be found through those means.  It wouldn't be long before the Heroes found their quarry, but they would not like at all what they would find.

...

Vanidorr and Ariel headed inside, with Tamos just a few steps behind providing his torch's light to their efforts.  Unlike the denizens of these caverns, Vanidorr and Ariel needed light to see, and were pretty darn useless as scouts without this light.

The Heroes were quite familiar with the interior of these caves, having been here more than once for most of the group, though Rocelin and Ariel had not been inside these particular *Goblin Caves* at all.

When the scouts reached the large main room where *Ungeheuer* had first emerged to fight them, they stopped and waited for the rest of the group.

"This is a nasty place," Ariel remarked.  "I can see why they say Goblins aren't much for cleaning."

"No," Vanidorr replied.  "I think our blood stains are still somewhere to be found on the floors in this chamber."

"Speaking of that," Ariel said.  "One of you mentioned the *Ogre* coming _through_ the walls.  Could you elaborate on that?"

"I would say it's probably a secret door... must be around here somewhere," Vanidorr replied.  "We should start checking the room."

By the time Vanidorr and Ariel had started checking the chamber for secret doors, the rest of the Heroes had arrived and joined in the checking.  Before too long, the secret door had been found.

"Excellent," Tamos remarked.  "Now what?"

"We must go inside and kill the *Ogre*," Sjoberg said.  "What more is there to do?"

"I don't know..." Lenalia replied.  "We have no way of knowing if he's even in there."

"We must all be quiet then," Rothrusk said.  "And I have just the way to do it.  Everyone gather around me."

"Is that truly necessary?" Lenalia asked.  "I try not to stand too close to you.  Bad things happen."

"Ah, but this will help all of us," Rothrusk said, grasping his *holy symbol*.  The Cleric sat down and opened his prayer book, praising Valerias as he pored through the pages.  "Here we are..."

He chanted as the Heroes wondered what was going on.  There was an audible pop and then nothing... no sound at all from anyone or anything around them.  Each of the Heroes tried to speak in reaction to this, but none could emit a sound.

Rothrusk smirked and stood up, dusting himself off.  He pointed at the spot where the secret door had been found and motioned for Vanidorr to approached the door.  Standing and going to the door, Vanidorr cautiously threw the lever that opened the secret portal, revealing a darkness beyond.  Tamos joined in with his torch, giving off some light to see by.

The Heroes silently entered the secret chamber beyond and found it quite sparse.  There was a smaller entry chamber, and then the actual living quarters beyond.  Ariel pointed at a dark passage leading away, most likely the same passage they had found earlier, the one that was blocked with the huge boulder.

They found in the living quarters one huge straw bed, which was filthy and in disarray.  Around this bed was a trio of barrels, each of which was filled with some dark, smelly liquid.  They also found a chest, and inside was a quiver of 6 arrows, along with a potion and a scroll case.  Vanidorr gathered up these items and put them in a sack.  Sjoberg and Rytahl found some coins in burlap sacks beneath the 'bed' and these were handed to Lenalia for sake keeping.

When the Heroes were again alone in the larger chamber where they had first fought the *Ogre* and his Goblin allies, Rothrusk's slience prayer had ended.

"It's nice to be able to talk again," Tamos remarked.  

"I only wish that the silence had lasted a bit longer," Vanidorr said.  "It would have been useful to catch the Goblins and that *Ogre* off-guard when we find them."

"Valerias works in mysterious ways," Rothrusk replied.  "If we needed to be silent to defeat them, it would be so."

Sjoberg frowned.  "Less talking and more looking for the *Ogre*."

"I agree," Tamos said.  "We can ponder the nature of the Immortals later."

The Heroes gathered themselves and sent the scouts ahead, down the passage they had not yet seen.  This is where the Goblins had come from, the ones that convinced Ungeheuer to help them, and who it had been later revealed were actually the *Ogre's* servants.  Sjoberg would very soon have his desire for battle, and it would be quite a battle indeed. 

...

*Sauliro Slaymane* looked upon his minions, counting not only their numbers, but also getting a sense of their combat worthiness.  The *Minotaur* regripped his dread Greataxe, and approached the rest of them.

Standing next to the *Gnoll Shaman*, Slaymane spoke.  "Though we are powerful and many, Ungeheuer is not stupid.  He will know we are coming.  He is defending his territory and will be ready for us."

"But, Sire, did you not say this was a negotiation?" the Shaman asked.

The *Minotaur* laughed.  "No... it will not be _much_ of a negotiation," he said.  "Ungeheuer owes me, and his debt will be repayed."

"In blood?" a Half-Orc asked.  "I suppose if the *Ogre* does not accept your 'offer', we are to slay him?"

"If Ungeheuer refuses my _kind_ offer," Slaymane replied, "You have my permission, *Angarinax*, to see to it yourself that the *Ogre* draws not one more breath."

"Then what of the *Priest*?" the Gnoll Shaman asked.  "Is he not more of a threat than Ungeheuer?"

Slaymane smiled.  It was a truly wicked grin as befitting such a bestial creature.  "The two matters are on my mind, and I have a simple solution for both.  You see, Ungeheuer will do my bidding, and then we will deal with *Moltoi Azgoroth*, one way or the other!"


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm sorry to say this, but I won't be continuing with this Story Hour.  

The main reason is that my players apparently don't understand what it takes to do this project and have very little appreciation for my time and effort in putting it together.  For those of you who have been reading it, I apologize that I am unable to continue.  I wish that I could, but I find myself unable to continue writing this story when its original intent has been lost.

Maybe sometime I will try another Story Hour, but I can guarantee it will not be with my current group.  All I can say is that, if you write a Story Hour for your own group, I hope your players appreciate your time and effort and understand why you're doing it.  Mine sure didn't, and it sure sucks to be unappreciated.

Good luck all.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 8, 2005)

Good luck to you from a lurker, I really enjoyed the story.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Insight,

Another lurker popping in to convey some measure of disappointment. I'm sure there's a stack of people on these boards that will be saddened by your decision. You seem to put a lot of good and hard effort into your writing so... I don't know... don't give up. I've been trying to pimp my own story hour recently but on this solemn occasion, I can imagine you would frankly be sick of story hours so sorry to say: no pimp.

However, there are two things that I have learnt while trying to write a story hour here at enworld that may be of some value to you.

Firstly, the best piece of advice I was given is to write for yourself. Don't write expecting accolades or appreciation. Write something so that in a couple of days time, you can read it once more and get a laugh or a feeling of being taken back into the world you created. In essence, enjoy what you write and forget about any audience aside from yourself.

However, secondly (and not trying to counter my first point), there is nothing quite like the buzz of having someone new write on your thread or to see that for some reason, your post count just went up by fifty on the last update. Cherish it when it happens; and it will happen for you when you perhaps start up another story hour. All I can say is that I'll be looking out for it and damn it, I'll be the first to sit down, grab some popcorn and tell you that its good to have you back!

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

If these characters weren't inextricably tied to players who have shown me very little appreciation for my efforts, I would probably continue with the Story Hour.  For now, I just can't bring myself to continue with _this_ story.  That doesn't mean I won't start another one; it's nice to know I have fans   

I'll take the weekend to think over whether or not to start a new one, which will likely be a lot different, but hopefully still fun to read.  I believe that, as a writer, you need to write every day.  This Story Hour was a tool to do that, and gave me a project that forced me to write every day (or just about every day).  With this recent letdown, it's demoralizing, but doesn't deter me from my goal of writing every day.  Now I'll just be writing something _else_ every day!

I hope that when I do start a new project, those of you who have enjoyed my work will continue to read.

Thanks!


----------



## resscane (Apr 8, 2005)

*wow*

Insight,  I just wanted to say that I come to work and before even firing up my trading system,  I log on to see if anybody has updated their story hours.  As of late,  yours has been one of the best and more importantly,  timely stories that I follow.  Thanks for posting as much as you did and hope to see your name in the story hour soon.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

With this much support from my readership, I'm fairly certain I'll be returning to the Story Hour scene very soon.  I just wish my own players had been as supportive as you guys.


----------



## jadedsea (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wait a second*

I'm Rytahl's player from the game this was "based" on.

Now, before you all start shooting fireballs at me, I have to explain something. As one of the players who didn't appreciate the efforts it took to write this story, I felt the need to respond.

The reason we asked you to stop, the reason we weren't "supportive" as you say, was because we were under the impression this was supposed to be relating what happened to our characters every week.  Not only did you take a great deal of liberty with our characters, but you also tended to add and delete things that did not or did happen on Thursday night's game.

If you want to write a story, DO IT, but don't try and and take our characters and write for them as if they're your own.  We all took a great deal of time and effort to create our characters, their backstories, and personalities, and even during game it was clear you disregarded some of the stuff we were telling you.

I'll hush now, but it sounded so bloody self rightous I had to respond.  And yes, I know I can't spell worth anything.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

Just to be clear, *NO ONE* tells me if I can write a story or not.  I *CHOSE* not to continue writing this one due to the problems it was apparently causing within the group.  There's little reason for me to continue working on something that's causing people to feel bad about their characters.  I can't force the rest of you to share my vision for this project, and that's OK.  Sometimes, you just have to agree to disagree.  I'm sure no one else on this board cares why I've ended the story prematurely, and I have no interest in boring them with the details.

I think perhaps the miscommunication was that I didn't look at the Story Hour as a journalistic project, and thus, I felt little need to completely match everything up with what happened in the game.  I was writing a _story_ after all, and not some boring report on who killed what.  I kept the story as close as I could where I could, and filled in the rest with character development and other touches.  If I had recounted exactly what transpired, I doubt very many people would be interested.  Not to mention that my memory isn't _that_ good.

But I will have another Story Hour, because it's obvious that _some_ people liked this one.  It's too bad that it ended before I could finish telling the story, but again, I see no sense in continuing to bang my head against the wall for this particular project.  I guess if it was _hurting your character_, then I guess I probably shouldn't finish it.  Which is too bad, but oh well.  I can always move on to another project.


----------



## elvenmageus (Apr 8, 2005)

*A second reply from one of the players.*

I am the player of Linalya. First off i have to side with Brit. We came to you Rory out of respect trying to make this a situation that is now heading where we feared. One of the greatest things i can give to my dm's is to be into my character and involve myself with who she is, is to be cautious with what others do with them. It's why i spend time with my characters and work on the histories. My concern with the way the story hour was, was that i have had dms manipulate my characters in the past and place them in situaitons that they would not have done. The actions sometimes portrayed by Linalya in the story was not what she would have done. Although she may have enjoyed elven wine a few times she was in no means a lush and 2 fisting the drinks. She wouldn't do that. We asked to stop the story hour because we felt that if you were going to take notes, that those notes would transfer to the story hour. As a writer myself i like to be able to expand and experement, but i have not taken any other characters i have gamed with and intergrated them into my stories. The understanding we had with the story hour was for you to write a story but with a little inventiveness. What you have failed to Rory is to expalin to the lurkers the real reasons why we asked you to stop. This is almost an affront to us and makes us look like we are nasty gamers who have no respect for our Dm. Of course we appreciated what you did, but we didn't ask you to put the burden on yourself, you asked to do it. For any lurker out there understand that there was a civil conversation about this last night, but obviously the point was not taken the way we had intended. I have over 15 years of xp in gaming. I have been through my excellent dm's to my ok, to my manipulative dms. I have been a really good rpger to having my not so greates days. We all do, but this situation is now becoming one of a martyr. As i am sure BRit is and those who will read this in the group that will take a chance will be burning with some anger and some resentment. All sides should have been explained and if this is the way you felt last night, maybe you should have said something Rory.
Heather


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2005)

Instead of coming to me individually and pointing out specific passages or quotes or anything, all I get is a generic 'You make my character look like a drunk' and 'My character would never use a crossbow'.  That doesn't help, especially when it's way after the fact.  I would have far preferred timely, constructive criticism to the way I was approached about this en masse.  But the best thing would have been to say nothing, let me finish the story (knowing there was a finite end to it coming very soon), and be done with it.  If you weren't reading it anyway, what difference does it make to you?

I'm not going to say anything else on the subject.  Sorry for the rest of you who've had to see us bickering about this.


----------



## elvenmageus (Apr 8, 2005)

*Another thought..*

Rory i was just reading your reply to Brit. I am somewhat confused and somewhat upset at the same time. You say that you chose to stop the story hour, no one made you stop, true, but since these are our characters of creation, out of respect it should not be picked back up with them. Create your own characters to your specifications and go with it. It's one of the cool things i enjoy about my writing. But as far as the explanations about why this was disbanding, i think you need to go back to the post that began this little tirade. You specifiaccly said that we were not appreciating all the work you were putting into it And as far the remembering everything that happens, i understand, but i watched you take notes, and i tell you that if you feel like you cant remember more that would be more beneficial take more detailed notes. I know you are the dm and have a lot on your plate, but i thought as an aspect to this the notes would be more in depth. Before someone mentions well the girls are the ones who seem to have to worst problem with all this, it wasn't us who originally brought this up. As i stated in my previous post, and it became far more apparent in the reply to Brit, you are trying to express your anger by making us look like we are all the bad guys and you did nothing. You need to step back and look at the entire situation. It's what i did in reading the story hour and i was finding the inaccuracies. Also, so all the lurkers understand this was not just about the story hour. There were other things mentioned in the discussion. We all felt like this was a dm trying to kill us all and that the npcs seemed to be way bolstered then we thought for 1st low level characters. We understand that 1st edition is tougher, but we were updated to 3.5 right? These are just a few points that were brought up. I also have to mnention from what i am understanding this is also carrying over into the other campaign, that of which Brit and i do not participate in. Something i made mention to several others, i personally as a dm would not allow a character to be a vampire. It's way too overpowering when the others are struggling. It's too unbalanced. Anyhoo. I know i will get reemed out for this but had to state a few points  to try to make som sense of this mess that seems to be getting nastier.
Heather


----------



## resscane (Apr 11, 2005)

INsight,  maybe you should post some kind of disclaimer on your next story,  you know, the standard fiction disclaimer.    ... all characters in this story are fictional,  any resemblence to another fictional character is totally coincidental.  If the fictional characters presented herein do not jive with your view of said fictional character, please do not sue me or tell your mom on me..,     Maybe thats a little harsh.   The players seem to be taking this a little too seriously.   On the other hand the game is supposed to be fun,  and if your story hour was causing uneeded grief and stress,  maybe it is best you took a hiatus from it or the game.  Since good games are hard to find,  I suggest the story hour.   Keep gaming.  Good luck.


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 11, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm not going to say anything else on the subject. Sorry for the rest of you who've had to see us bickering about this.




Sounds like a rough situation.  *Elvenmageus* and *Jadedsea*, would you be willing to join with *Insight* in continuing this discussion offline?  It seems like something better resolved between the three of y'all rather than something hashed out over these boards.  

I think I can understand why all of the participants in this are upset, but probably getting together over coffee is gonna lead to a resolution sooner than trading accusations and defenses on a public messageboard.

Good luck in getting it cleared up!
Daniel


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2005)

There's going to be a completely new and different Story Hour coming very soon.  For those of you who have enjoyed this story, I hope you will continue to enjoy my work in the near future.


----------



## MichaelH (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks to Insight and the players.  It was fun while it lasted.  I hope you and your group resolve your grievances soon.

Oh, and I am looking forward to your new Story Hour.


----------



## elvenmageus (Apr 12, 2005)

*To Pielorinho*

Pielorinho, We attempted to settle the situation in a peaceful manner. We didn't attack en masse as said stated above. In fact the whole situation that blew up was due to insight posting as he did(in a childish manner on would say, he started it). We tried to get what he felt on the manner and instead he shut down, said he was fine, understood,  pointed out a few things and then blew up at another player on the way home, from what i heard. We wanted to back up our statements that we felt were important that is why the concerns about one character not drinking a certain way was brought up. It was not some random generic point. I went through and reread the thread and found numerous things that were enhanced far more then they should have been. Again let me state it was not just the story hour that caused the strife. Insight then cancelled attending the other campaign he was in, which seemed to be in retaliation to what occured. Those of us that did bring up these concerns, and let me remind all who have read this, it was not just the story hour it was our understanding that these were our creations, not his and that he would portray them in the manner that occured at the game. I have tried to be patient and see it in a lurkers point of view, but as a member of this situation and was one who interacted, we have not been given a fair shake, because those lurkers that are seeing this on here were not witness to the meeting. Again i will state that insight can go to town creating his own characters for a story, but i will not look kindly to anything that is any shape or form a resemblence to Linalya. Especially if it is this close to after this occuring, too much coincidence. And if i remember insight mentioned something about being relieved about not having to continue the story hour because it was conflicting too much with his time. This was said at the meeting. Last point of note, my own outside view is that insight is still attempting to take on the martyr role. Insight should have let known his true feelings at the meeting so the discussion could have ended better then it had. He was asked how he felt and if he wanted to speak. He held his voice and this is the result.


----------



## Menian (Apr 12, 2005)

*Another Opinion*

Okay, I've watched this entire thing play out from beginning to end, from the gaming table to the story hour message boards.  Perhaps it is even possible I am to blame for this incident.  For those of you who don't know, I am the player of Vaniodorr.  I am also the one that alot of the group came to with complaints about the gaming sessions, thus also the one that got the "en masse attack" as the author has stated.

Let me start off by saying that this is more than just a grievance between Insight, Elvenmagus, and JadedSea about the Story Hour.  Yes the Story Hour was a part of it, but only a small part of the whole.  What Elvenmagus and JadedSea had a problem with is that Rory was using the intellectual property which they had worked on to create for his own gain.  Sure it was nothing more than a few "good jobs, I like the story hour" posts on a message board.  But when those characters, whose name, race, class, and personality are *NOT* his property the "poetic" liscences taken with them grew to be to large and thus was causing grief amongst the group.  Now in my opinion a gaming table is more important than any stupid story, and or pale attempts at inept writing.  I don't care if the story hour was a way for Insight to write every day, if he can't get it right, then he shouldn't be writing.  I have known a few well known authors in my day (Laurell K. Hamilton for starters) and had the chance to discuss writing with them at length.  One of the first things they always state is that their notes are what writes their stories.  And as I stated before JadedSea and Elvenmagus aren't the only ones that had problems with this story hour and the issues of the group.  The thing that most stands out that I saw is that someone was borrowing *OUR* characters and butchering their stories and ideas in a pretty poor attempt at literature.  

Now onto this "en masse attack" on Insight.  It was not an en masse attack, it was an attempt at a civil and well thought out discussion hoping to clear up the air that was quickly turning dangerously fatal to a gaming group.  5 of the 7 players were not having fun sitting around the gaming table.  Insight arrogantly stated that we should have "shut up and let him finish the story hour." Unfortunately, he didn't understand that the Story Hour grievance was just a small part of a whole.  Not a single one of us said anything negatory about him, or the story hour, we just asked for a few changes to make the game a bit more enjoyable again for the group.  Unfortunately instead of acting like a civilized adult, he sulked in a corner and pouted like a baby muttering under his breath.  Instead of voicing his own opinions about the entire situation as we gave him many of oppurtunities during our discussion about it, he just clammed up and didn't say a word.  Then the next day he rushes to an online forum and spews out garbage.  Unfortunately, I am afraid that has ended his stay with our gaming group on Thursday nights.  The group had tried to handle this like adults, but unfortunately the one that needed to act most like an adult has instead shown how childish he truly is.

I am sorry that all of you had to see this explosion of our little group.  But instead of airing his grievances in a more suitable environment and as an adult he instead hid behind a message board and a screen name.

Menian


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Just got another reported post, and while I understand the whole it’s my character thing, you all are not doing yourself any good here.  This is the second time a moderator has had come by here and I think on that note you can consider this thread closed.


V/R
Brother Shatterstone
PbP (and story hour) Mod


----------

